# Massdrop x Liquid Carbon X Discussion



## CarlosUnchained

*Specs*

Massdrop x Alex Cavalli
Chassis: High-grade CNC-milled aluminum with bead-blasted finish
Gain: 1x (0 dB) and 3x (10 dB), hot switchable from front panel
Maximum power: Balanced 2.8W RMS into 50 ohms, single-ended 0.7W RMS into 50 ohms
Inputs: 1 x XLR (balanced), 1 x RCA
Outputs: 1 x 4-pin XLR, 1 x TRS
THD: 0.004% at 1 kHz/500 mW (4 VRMS) into 32 ohms (resistive)
Input impedance: ~10 kohms
Output impedance: ~0.12 ohm balanced, ~0.08 ohm single-ended
Dimensions: 8.3 x 9.1 x 2.2 in (210 x 230 x 57 mm)
Weight: 3.6 lbs (1,625 g)
Individually serialized
*Included*

Switching power supply that handles 100–240 VAC (add plug adapter for your country’s outlet)
1-year warranty


----------



## CarlosUnchained

Anyone of the 241 who already joined the drop around?


----------



## buldogge

CarlosUnchained said:


> Anyone of the 241 who already joined the drop around?



I joined somewhere in the first 100...I figured what the heck...My Music Hall 25.3 has balanced outputs (even though they're not really needed), just need to grab a balanced cable(s) for some cans and I'll give it a whirl (in March, of course!).

I already joined the CTH drop...Was considering switching, but I think I'l keep both for now and decide later if I want to move one along.

What cans are people looking forward to pairing with the LCX?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## CarlosUnchained

buldogge said:


> I joined somewhere in the first 100...I figured what the heck...My Music Hall 25.3 has balanced outputs (even though they're not really needed), just need to grab a balanced cable(s) for some cans and I'll give it a whirl (in March, of course!).
> 
> I already joined the CTH drop...Was considering switching, but I think I'l keep both for now and decide later if I want to move one along.
> 
> ...



To move along with Massdrop is reselling right?

I didn't decide to pull the trigger just yet. I have a LCDX that could pair well with the LCX. 
Just look at the names, made for each other.


----------



## GuddoggEli

I have no experience with the Liquid Carbon, and I have read that some think the LC is slightly warm sounding.  First, is that true?  Second, what DAC might be a good match?  Thanks.


----------



## chicken beer

I am also looking at MD, it seems the Carbon X is a modification of V1, not V2?

Thanks


----------



## Zachik

Cavalli LC v2 improved on the Single Ended (SE) circuitry / connector to eliminate hiss or hum.
The MD LCX is based on the V2 design. So, and Alex Cavalli confirmed it, sonically the LCX should sound like the v2.


----------



## chicken beer

Zachik said:


> Cavalli LC v2 improved on the Single Ended (SE) circuitry / connector to eliminate hiss or hum.
> The MD LCX is based on the V2 design. So, and Alex Cavalli confirmed it, sonically the LCX should sound like the v2.



Oh. My. God. I need one as much as you do now.


----------



## Josh Englert

Sure, I joined the drop...looking forward to arriving in early 2018...Will also be grabbing the standalone CTH on the next drop. As far as DACs go...recently joined the Chord Mojo drop...and would like to order a Gumby around the time both CTH and LCX starts shipping. Though I have to do a little research to make sure Gumby pairs well with the new Liquid Carbon X. I think it will.


----------



## Zachik

GuddoggEli said:


> what DAC might be a good match?





Josh Englert said:


> would like to order a Gumby around the time both CTH and LCX starts shipping. Though I have to do a little research to make sure Gumby pairs well with the new Liquid Carbon X. I think it will.



From doing some online research - I am at this point debating the Gumby or the Chord 2Qute...
Unfortunately, it is practically impossible to audition Gumby with LC (or LCX)   No reseller carries Gumby, and Schiit won't carry the Cavalli amps.
LC with 2Qute should be possible, but not easy to find.


----------



## xXxDanXx

The wait time does kind of suck. It's long enough for me to forget I ordered it.


----------



## xXxDanXx

When your used to prime


----------



## watchdog507

Josh Englert said:


> Sure, I joined the drop...looking forward to arriving in early 2018...Will also be grabbing the standalone CTH on the next drop. As far as DACs go...recently joined the Chord Mojo drop...and would like to order a Gumby around the time both CTH and LCX starts shipping. Though I have to do a little research to make sure Gumby pairs well with the new Liquid Carbon X. I think it will.



Even though the price point is attractive for a secondary system, my biggest beef with the Massdrop sale of this product was the six month wait.  They get your money for an unreleased and thinly reviewed product.  They use your money to build it and live happily ever after?  Once these are released, the early adopters who are fickle will drop them like hot cakes on the forums.  Current Cavalli products are pretty reasonable on the second hand forums.  I kind of live for immediate gratification!


----------



## GuddoggEli (Sep 15, 2017)

Zachik said:


> From doing some online research - I am at this point debating the Gumby or the Chord 2Qute...
> Unfortunately, it is practically impossible to audition Gumby with LC (or LCX)   No reseller carries Gumby, and Schiit won't carry the Cavalli amps.
> LC with 2Qute should be possible, but not easy to find.


Thanks for info.  But in a more general sense, would a dac from the Sabre family be more appropriate than say an AKM, or Burr-Brown for that matter?  I realize the implementation is a major factor, but what should I be looking for?  Headphones: HD6xx, AKG 7xx, Fostex T50RP (V1).  (Yes, I'm a noob.)

Also, if I may, from the two options you are looking at, it seems that the DAC is the more valuable (pricewise, anyway) element in the system...true?


----------



## chicken beer

xXxDanXx said:


> The wait time does kind of suck. It's long enough for me to forget I ordered it.



The exact scenario on my last MD order.


----------



## matthewh133

Tempted to jump on this. Has anyone used the Liquid Carbon with a ZMF Eikon? Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Skooks

Now, let me get this straight... has anyone heard the comparison between the Cavalli LC and the MD LCX? I'm sure you haven't, if it's not out yet. Or, is it out? Would you think the LCX made across the ocean is as good as the one Cavalli and his boys make at home?

And to Zachik... if you can indeed buy an undamaged Cavalli LC 2 for $450... you should not hesitate to buy it. I have been using my LC 2 for about 2 months plus with my Oppo UDP-205 DAC/Player and Audeze LCD-3F's in all balanced configuration... also with a great Norne Audio balanced headphone cable... and this is the best headphone sound I've had... and I've had components costing 4 times this! I promise you... I would NOT sell my LC 2 for $450! No way Jose!


----------



## Zachik

Skooks said:


> Now, let me get this straight... has anyone heard the comparison between the Cavalli LC and the MD LCX? I'm sure you haven't, if it's not out yet. Or, is it out? Would you think the LCX made across the ocean is as good as the one Cavalli and his boys make at home?


Alex Cavalli himself said the MD LCX is sonically the same! Do you need more endorsement than that?! For what it's worth, people were speculating the external power brick in the MD version might actually improve on the LCv2 sound... I personally doubt that, but who knows 



Skooks said:


> And to Zachik... if you can indeed buy an undamaged Cavalli LC 2 for $450... you should not hesitate to buy it. I have been using my LC 2 for about 2 months plus with my Oppo UDP-205 DAC/Player and Audeze LCD-3F's in all balanced configuration... also with a great Norne Audio balanced headphone cable... and this is the best headphone sound I've had... and I've had components costing 4 times this! I promise you... I would NOT sell my LC 2 for $450! No way Jose!


I am sure it is a great amp. I am also sure the LCX would be (to my non-golden ears) as good. Only reason I am seriously considering paying the premium for LCv2 is want to enjoy it next week, as opposed to next year... Other than power brick (which I dislike) - the LCX form factor would actually fit my desktop setup better! And I could not care less about LCv2's portability. I am not gonna move it.


----------



## Marlowe

I'm trying to decide between a Schiit Vahalla 2 in about ten days or the Liquid Carbon X in March. My primary headphone at the moment is the Sennheiser HD 700 and I have a 6XX coming from Massdrop at Christmas. (I also occasionally use the Hifiman 400i, but with a Magni 2U instead of the LD MKIII.) All my research indicates that the Valhalla 2 should work well with both Sennheisers (and not so much with the 400i). If anyone has any impressions of the Liquid Carbon with these cans, I'd appreciate it. 

I can't join the drop until I get a direct deposit on Wednesday morning, so this question could be moot by midweek. I was also seriously considering the Jotunheim, but Schiit tells me that I could not benefit from the increased power of its XLR output if I continue to use the unbalanced Mimby as my DAC, as I intend. Because of its different topology, the LC will output a balanced signal even from a DAC connected to its RCA inputs, so I can take advantage of the extra power of the XLR output. As long as I spring for balanced cables of course.


----------



## Bazirker

I'm going to ask the inevitable, which is: how do you guys think this bad boy would pair with the HD6XX that like 50% of the people on head-fi just bought?  Would the CTH be a better choice?  What about with the Grace DAC?


----------



## canthearyou

Bazirker said:


> I'm going to ask the inevitable, which is: how do you guys think this bad boy would pair with the HD6XX that like 50% of the people on head-fi just bought?  Would the CTH be a better choice?  What about with the Grace DAC?



I can say the LC paired with HD6XX is very enjoyable! An easy to listen to sound.


----------



## 35FLE

Just canceled the CTH for the LCX

I see the LCX as an all rounder for iems and balanced headphones


----------



## snip3r77

CarlosUnchained said:


> To move along with Massdrop is reselling right?
> 
> I didn't decide to pull the trigger just yet. I have a LCDX that could pair well with the LCX.
> Just look at the names, made for each other.


I got an LCD x also. You did an extensive research on LC 2?


----------



## Cet1

Ok - Some ?'s --- I have a Jot with the DAC installed.  I have the 650's coming along to add to my MD Fostex and AKG.  Would love to convert the 650's to "balanced".  Can anyone tell me which might pair better with the Jot?  Pair better with the LCX?  Also can I use my CEntronic's dacPort as a dac input to the LCX (at least temporarily)?  Semi-neophyte and need some advice!!  Will the LCX with a good dac be better than the Jot for the "balanced" 650's?  Many here have beat around the bush, but I have seen no one really address the question directly.  Thanks!!


----------



## Voxata (Sep 16, 2017)

This drop is ridiculously tempting. Too bad I require mobility. Major kill to LC resale value but hey..


----------



## chungjun

Anyone have listened to LC with Sennheiser HD800S? Good pairing? Any impression would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PopZeus

Had to cancel the CTH order to get in on the LCX instead. Hopefully they'll issue the refund. The process is confusing. Anyways, I'm more interested in a balanced output rather than a tube sound. Also, the pass-thru is nice. For now, I'm going to use the m9XX for the DAC and pair the LCX with the Focal Elear. Might look into upgrading my DAC if the Elear would reveal a better source. I dunno, the grace's DAC section is very nice.


----------



## Leo888

Not technically inclined thus not able to comprehen the specs. Need to gather here the general expectancy based on specs from experience folks here of the match with the HD650. Any thoughts will be greatly appeciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Voxata

It's a laid back amp. Best with brighter tilting headphones.


----------



## GuddoggEli

Just a short explanation of my thinking.  I started assembling  a new audio system about 2 years ago, and I tend to investigate thoroughly.  I like tubes (but not necessarily prefer tube audio to ss audio), so the MD resurrection of the Cavalli Compact Tube Headphone amp (CTH) looked to be a good deal to me.  I joined the Cavalli Tube Hybrid CTH drop.  Then I saw the CTH+SDAC drop.  I was a little concerned about the Grace DAC (probably a good DAC, but the implementation as a usb powered DAC was a bit bothersome) and held off switching.  Then the LCX dropped.  Reading Cavalli's description of the circuit indicated audiophile-level balanced pathways are being provided at a low price.  I figured I could find a suitable balanced DAC while waiting for the MD drop to finally arrive.  I contacted MD Support who canceled my CTH order and refunded my money back to my account in MINUTES!  The LCX order was immediately placed.  I have beard the LCX sounds a bit warm, but not so much so that most people cannot compensate with a more "technical" DAC and perhaps a more neutral set of headphones...maybe HD650s or Fostex T50RPs.


----------



## Desmohifi

Marlowe said:


> I'm trying to decide between a Schiit Vahalla 2 in about ten days or the Liquid Carbon X in March. My primary headphone at the moment is the Sennheiser HD 700 and I have a 6XX coming from Massdrop at Christmas. (I also occasionally use the Hifiman 400i, but with a Magni 2U instead of the LD MKIII.) All my research indicates that the Valhalla 2 should work well with both Sennheisers (and not so much with the 400i). If anyone has any impressions of the Liquid Carbon with these cans, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I can't join the drop until I get a direct deposit on Wednesday morning, so this question could be moot by midweek. I was also seriously considering the Jotunheim, but Schiit tells me that I could not benefit from the increased power of its XLR output if I continue to use the unbalanced Mimby as my DAC, as I intend. Because of its different topology, the LC will output a balanced signal even from a DAC connected to its RCA inputs, so I can take advantage of the extra power of the XLR output. As long as I spring for balanced cables of course.




I can offer my opinion here as I currently own the HD700, Liquid Carbon 2, and the original Valhalla.

Both amps are great, but very different. The LC2 really does require a balanced cable to sound its best, so if you are leaning this way, the cable is a must. My current headphones include Elear, HD700 and T1. My favorite combo is the Elear from the LC2 balanced. Very close second is the HD700 from the Valhalla. The Valhalla really brings out the low end and adds some air to the sound. The Elear however gets overly boomy with the Valhalla, but is very controlled with LC2. The HD700 is a little thin on the LC2 but still sounds decent (I do not have a balanced cable for this) but comes very close to the Elear/LC2 combo when plugged into the Valhalla. The T1 is similar to the HD700 in relation to the amps but is a bit brighter headphone overall.

If I was auditioning these amps with the HD700, I would favor the Valhalla. my 2 cents YMMV.


----------



## Marlowe

Desmohifi said:


> I can offer my opinion here as I currently own the HD700, Liquid Carbon 2, and the original Valhalla.
> 
> Both amps are great, but very different. The LC2 really does require a balanced cable to sound its best, so if you are leaning this way, the cable is a must. My current headphones include Elear, HD700 and T1. My favorite combo is the Elear from the LC2 balanced. Very close second is the HD700 from the Valhalla. The Valhalla really brings out the low end and adds some air to the sound. The Elear however gets overly boomy with the Valhalla, but is very controlled with LC2. The HD700 is a little thin on the LC2 but still sounds decent (I do not have a balanced cable for this) but comes very close to the Elear/LC2 combo when plugged into the Valhalla. The T1 is similar to the HD700 in relation to the amps but is a bit brighter headphone overall.
> 
> If I was auditioning these amps with the HD700, I would favor the Valhalla. my 2 cents YMMV.



Thanks for the help. I would definitely get balanced cabled for both Sennheisers if I get the LCX, I was planning to get a new cable anyway for the 6XX from the same supplier who made a beautiful braided cable for the HD700 and the XLR termination is the same price as the TRS. (The HD 700 cable also works with the 400i.)

It seems likely that the LCX will still be able on Wednesday morning when I have funds, but I am leaning toward the Vahalla 2 ATM, although I will like change my mind in an hour. Although I understand that the Valhalla 2 is less warm than the original Valhalla, it should still do as well, if not better, than the LCX with the 150 and 300 ohm Sennheisers and allows me tune the sound a bit by rolling the driver tubes (I've seen a lot of good suggestions in the $50-100/pair range). And TBH, they are both great amps and I really don't want to wait until March.


----------



## Cet1

Valhalla 2 is not balanced - LCX is!


----------



## CarlosUnchained

snip3r77 said:


> I got an LCD x also. You did an extensive research on LC 2?



I did. It seems they pair nice, but the LC v2 has a price I don't want to pay. It's more power than needed for the efficient LCD-X, and the reason I bought the X's is to get a more neutral sound than LCD-2 and save some money on the amp section.

The LCX could be a good match too.


----------



## forestitalia

Uh! What is this a Deja-Deja vu?


----------



## jimpx10

I realize few people have heard the LCX and/or the CTH but the LCX is probably close enough to the Liquid Carbon that people may be able to make some guesses.

I currently have a Grace m9xx and the following headphones:
   1. Kx77
   2. THx00 Purpleheart
   3. HD6xx
   4. HE400i

I am in the Cavalli CTH drop but am thinking about the getting LCX instead.  I have the following questions:

   1. if you are familiar with the Grace m9xx amp section, how would it compare with the LCX since both are solid state amps? from an amp standpoint would this be an upgrade or a sidegrade?
   2. for each of the above headphones, which amp would be the best match, the CTH or the LCX?  This may be a solid state vs hybrid question, but any help here would be great.

I will also try putting this in the CTH forum in case there are people not following both forums and might be able to provide some assistance.

Thanks for any help you can provide...


----------



## Cactus108

Anyone think this a worthwhile wait to pair with an ldc-x?


----------



## PopZeus

I have the grace m9XX and I'm also in on the LCX drop. Mostly I want to experience a proper balanced out, and the original LC version were known to play especially nicely with the E-MU Teak and Philips Fidelio X2, two cans that I happen to own and have trouble parting with. Getting the LCX for those headphones, as well as the Focal Elear. I think the grace's DAC line out function should be good enough for the LCX but it's started an internal conversation about which DAC is best to feed the LCX.


----------



## rhbecker

I'm in on the CTH and trying to decide whether to switch to the LCX. I'd be using primarily with HD650.

I don't have a balanced cable. I understand that people are saying one is needed for LCX to sound its best, but *will it sound bad without one*?

I wish I had a well thought out strategy against which to weigh the decision, but whichever one I pick will be my first stand-alone amp - besides my headphones, all I own is the AK100ii. If anyone has any "If I were you" type advice, I'm all ears.


----------



## PopZeus

rhbecker said:


> I don't have a balanced cable. I understand that people are saying one is needed for LCX to sound its best, but *will it sound bad without one*?



I doubt it. You just won't be taking full advantage of the LCX's features. Ultimately, how much you'll be able to take advantage of the balanced out depends on how well your other gear scales up.


----------



## gb21011971

PopZeus said:


> Had to cancel the CTH order to get in on the LCX instead. Hopefully they'll issue the refund. The process is confusing. Anyways, I'm more interested in a balanced output rather than a tube sound. Also, the pass-thru is nice. For now, I'm going to use the m9XX for the DAC and pair the LCX with the Focal Elear. Might look into upgrading my DAC if the Elear would reveal a better source. I dunno, the grace's DAC section is very nice.





Voxata said:


> It's a laid back amp. Best with brighter tilting headphones.





Desmohifi said:


> I can offer my opinion here as I currently own the HD700, Liquid Carbon 2, and the original Valhalla.
> 
> Both amps are great, but very different. The LC2 really does require a balanced cable to sound its best, so if you are leaning this way, the cable is a must. My current headphones include Elear, HD700 and T1. My favorite combo is the Elear from the LC2 balanced. Very close second is the HD700 from the Valhalla. The Valhalla really brings out the low end and adds some air to the sound. The Elear however gets overly boomy with the Valhalla, but is very controlled with LC2. The HD700 is a little thin on the LC2 but still sounds decent (I do not have a balanced cable for this) but comes very close to the Elear/LC2 combo when plugged into the Valhalla. The T1 is similar to the HD700 in relation to the amps but is a bit brighter headphone overall.
> 
> If I was auditioning these amps with the HD700, I would favor the Valhalla. my 2 cents YMMV.



I have an Elear too, I am concerned the laid back LCX is not really compatible with the darker Elear. Any other opinions on this?

Might be a great combo with the T1.2 though?


----------



## snip3r77

Ending in 7 hours


----------



## JimJames

How would the one that is on Massdrop right now pair with an AKG K712? And how much of a waste is it to not use the balanced output, given that AKGs can't use balanced cables unless modded?


----------



## omniweltall

JimJames said:


> How would the one that is on Massdrop right now pair with an AKG K712? And how much of a waste is it to not use the balanced output, given that AKGs can't use balanced cables unless modded?


Thr LCX has a warm character that i think suits AKG 7 series. I wouldnt worry abt balanced if I were you. Really depends on the amp design. LCX should be fine out of both, and its SE has more than enough juice for AKG. Schiit Mjo2, for example, is designed for balanced. Its SE sucks. 

LCTH and LCX have very diff tonal characteristics. Easy to choose which suits your cans. I would bet on the LCX for AKG cans.


----------



## SpeedSmith

omniweltall said:


> LCTH and LCX have very diff tonal characteristics. Easy to choose which suits your cans. I would bet on the LCX for AKG cans.



This is my exact hope, that the two Massdrop Cavalli amps are different enough.   I like some others, stayed in the CTH buy after joining the LCX buy.  Looking forward to pairing these with my collection of cans.  This hobby is like a crack habit.


----------



## omniweltall

SpeedSmith said:


> This is my exact hope, that the two Massdrop Cavalli amps are different enough.   I like some others, stayed in the CTH buy after joining the LCX buy.  Looking forward to pairing these with my collection of cans.  This hobby is like a crack habit.


Indeed it is lol.


----------



## PopZeus

Just got a shipping notice from Massdrop. Woo! I've been pulling together some other gear in preparation for the LCX's arrival. Like a decent but cheapish integrated amp/bookshelf speaker duo that I've been meaning to buy ever since my computer speakers kinda fell apart. The SE pass thru in the back of the LCX, along with rearranging my whole desk area, made the timing too tempting to ignore.


----------



## kushanukum

PopZeus said:


> Just got a shipping notice from Massdrop. Woo! I've been pulling together some other gear in preparation for the LCX's arrival. Like a decent but cheapish integrated amp/bookshelf speaker duo that I've been meaning to buy ever since my computer speakers kinda fell apart. The SE pass thru in the back of the LCX, along with rearranging my whole desk area, made the timing too tempting to ignore.


Just got mine today. nice.


----------



## kushanukum

kushanukum said:


> Just got mine today. nice.


I meant to say I just got my LCX today. Still nice.


----------



## Zbell

Can't wait to hear the first impressions!


----------



## PopZeus

Ah what a beautiful amp. I'm feeding it from a Modi Multibit so I'm sure if I upgraded to an audio-GD dac I'd hear a bigger difference from my amp/dac combo. But as it stands, this is a wonderful improvement. So dynamic and musical. Even through the SE out, the E-MU Teaks really have never sounded better. The bass response is surprisingly tight, vocals aren't as recessed, and that peaky tip-top treble isn't as, well, peaky. I'll need to break in my XLR cable a bit more before knowing how different the balanced out is but I'm digging what I've heard so far when I've plugged in the Focals.


----------



## donato

Just received mine today (and received the SDAC + CTH yesterday...).  I'm pretty impressed so far.  I think I like it more than the CTH, but I also am running XLR balanced in and to LCD-X and the CTH in only single ended so that may be part of it.


----------



## GuddoggEli

Serial number 205 showed up on the 28th.  Don't have much to say yet, as I plan to carefully burn it in.  I wound up getting a set of Periapt balanced cables.  (I like them, they're a little heavy, but well made.)  ifi audio has recently introduced the Nano iOne, a Burr-Brown DAC with aptX Bluetooth.  The typical "double, double" circuitry is a plus.  At only $199, the device seems appealing.  Does this sound like a good match?  I'm starting off with HD6xx balanced, and T50RP (V1 Mod) for SE to begin with.  (I would prefer to err on the side "musical" rather than "technical")  I'd like to hear more about other's experiences, so please keep the comments coming.  I'm still interested in the CTH, so comparisons will be welcomed.


----------



## SteveM324

My friend received his LCX a few days ago.  He told me that the manual recommends burning in the amp without headphones.  Did he misunderstand or is
there a reason for this?


----------



## donato

I just posted this on Massdrop on the LCX discussion.

I received my LCX yesterday and my CTH + SDAC two days ago.  I'm pretty impressed with both amp sections  and less so for the DAC in the SDAC.  The CTH seems a little darker, bass less defined, and a little less dynamic than the LCX.  I was also a bit surprised that I didn't hear any difference using SE or XLR input on the LCX (Black Dragon XLR balanced to LCD-X.  Didn't try SE out).  I could literally switch between inputs, even with different cables (Cardas Neutral Ref on XLR and Sigma Retro Gold RCA) on the inputs and volume and everything else seemed to sound the same.


----------



## runeight

SteveM324 said:


> My friend received his LCX a few days ago.  He told me that the manual recommends burning in the amp without headphones.  Did he misunderstand or is
> there a reason for this?



It doesn't matter too much. You can use headphones if you feel that's better. However, I think the Carbon burns in about the same as the CTH. That is, it doesn't really need a marathon burn in session. It sounds pretty decent out of the box and after 25 hours develops its signature. It will, of course, continue to burn in for a while, but for me, I would be listening during that time.


----------



## runeight

donato said:


> I just posted this on Massdrop on the LCX discussion.
> 
> I received my LCX yesterday and my CTH + SDAC two days ago.  I'm pretty impressed with both amp sections  and less so for the DAC in the SDAC.  The CTH seems a little darker, bass less defined, and a little less dynamic than the LCX.  I was also a bit surprised that I didn't hear any difference using SE or XLR input on the LCX (Black Dragon XLR balanced to LCD-X.  Didn't try SE out).  I could literally switch between inputs, even with different cables (Cardas Neutral Ref on XLR and Sigma Retro Gold RCA) on the inputs and volume and everything else seemed to sound the same.



This means that the amp is working as it's supposed to. 

When you switch the input sources, you don't change the amp's behavior. It's still running fully balanced out into the XLR connector. The SE input simply converts the SE to Bal and feeds it to the amps. You shouldn't hear the switching transition (I don't) or maybe a very tiny bit on sensitive headphones.

The CTH's tube needs at least 50 hours to clean itself up. Things should be a little different after that, though the comparison may remain the same for you.


----------



## SteveM324

runeight said:


> It doesn't matter too much. You can use headphones if you feel that's better. However, I think the Carbon burns in about the same as the CTH. That is, it doesn't really need a marathon burn in session. It sounds pretty decent out of the box and after 25 hours develops its signature. It will, of course, continue to burn in for a while, but for me, I would be listening during that time.



Thanks Alex, I'll relay that message to my friend!


----------



## EinZweiDrei

How do you guys swap headphones with this amp? Normally with other amps I just stop all playback and turn volume knob all the way down then switch headphones. Manual of lcx says to plug in headphone then turn on device so do i have to turn off my lcx to switch headphones or are my usual practices fine as they are?


----------



## runeight

EinZweiDrei said:


> How do you guys swap headphones with this amp? Normally with other amps I just stop all playback and turn volume knob all the way down then switch headphones. Manual of lcx says to plug in headphone then turn on device so do i have to turn off my lcx to switch headphones or are my usual practices fine as they are?



Your usual practices should be fine.


----------



## abvolt

Seems I've been posting in the wrong thread never knew we had an LCX thread. Got mine the other day and am very much enjoying this amp..


----------



## EinZweiDrei

there's a SE input and SE pass on the back of the unit. what is the SE pass for?


----------



## abvolt

Found an empty spot on my desk for my LCX's break in time, such a nice sounding amp if this is how an inexpensive Cavalli amp sounds I only wish I'd gotten one of their best amps when they were still a company Wow, The LCX is very well worth it's small price tag, I'm really impressed with this amp..enjoy


----------



## everittroad

I received mine on Saturday. Have burned since yesterday. Now listening it on balanced out with my lcd-2. Lovely details and soundstage.


----------



## Ad-Astra

how does it compare to the custard h10?


----------



## kushanukum

EinZweiDrei said:


> there's a SE input and SE pass on the back of the unit. what ispass for?[/QUOT


----------



## kushanukum

That's what I'd like to know. It doesn't mention it in the user manual.


----------



## kukkurovaca

"Pass" usually means that it's just going to pass through the input without doing anything to it. This would be a convenience if you want to feed multiple amps from the same DAC. Functionally the same as using an RCA splitter.


----------



## CEE TEE

kukkurovaca said:


> "Pass" usually means that it's just going to pass through the input without doing anything to it. This would be a convenience if you want to feed multiple amps from the same DAC. Functionally the same as using an RCA splitter.


Correct, thank you!


----------



## buldogge

kukkurovaca said:


> "Pass" usually means that it's just going to pass through the input without doing anything to it. This would be a convenience if you want to feed multiple amps from the same DAC. Functionally the same as using an RCA splitter.





CEE TEE said:


> Correct, thank you!



It should be noted that the LCX needs to be powered on for the SE Pass to function as intended.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Zachik

buldogge said:


> It should be noted that the LCX needs to be powered on for the SE Pass to function as intended.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis



...which means it is NOT functionally the same as using RCA splitter. 
Personally, I wish it didn't require the LCX to be powered for the SE pass to work.


----------



## thebkt

So I've had my LCX for a week or so now and am thoroughly impressed by it overall.  I've used it with both my Mimby and iDSD BL to equally pleasing effect.  At first listen it sounded a bit -- what's a not too flippant description -- wooden(?) with my Aeons and much more pleasing through the Mimby with my HE 560's.  I'm not too fussed about dedicated burn in or any of that nonsense (if I like the sound out of the box and it's going to get better, then great, otherwise, whatever), but I have noticed it's changed a little with a bunch of hours of use.  It sounds fine with the Aeon's now.  

It's noticeably more detailed than the amp in the iDSD BL and beyond the touch warmer tone, I'm hard pressed to hear much difference in detail compared to my NFB-1 AMP (bargain!).  Some metal albums sound particularly nice with that warmer tint, especially through my HE560's.  The Mimby tames the treble well, but the LCX takes that last little semblance of fatigue out of the experience.  So all in all, it sounds fantastic and is going to be staying on my work desk for the foreseeable future.

Beyond the sound however, it's not all roses.  Perhaps I've been spoiled by the high quality elements (albeit more industrial grade than luxury in regards to the NFB-1) of my other devices, but the cost cutting is clear.  It feels rough and unpleasant to connect anything to the SE port and the DC input.  The switches are also a bit light and wobbly in their sockets; if I'm being pedantic about things.  To be frank, these truly are minor nitpicks and entirely understandable concessions that had to be made to produce an amp of this quality at the price it was.  Does it _feel _like a premium product?  Not really; though it does look the part.  Does it sound like any other ~$300 amp I've heard?  Nope.  It sounds much better.  In the end, I plug my headphones in then out once a day kinda wishing it had the same reassuring click as with my iDSD, but then I spend multiple hours listening to a wonderful amp.  Entirely worthy trade off.  Oh and the volume knob is great!

Overall, it's a great piece of kit and I'm glad I got one!


----------



## runeight

thebkt said:


> So I've had my LCX for a week or so now and am thoroughly impressed by it overall.  I've used it with both my Mimby and iDSD BL to equally pleasing effect.  At first listen it sounded a bit -- what's a not too flippant description -- wooden(?) with my Aeons and much more pleasing through the Mimby with my HE 560's.  I'm not too fussed about dedicated burn in or any of that nonsense (if I like the sound out of the box and it's going to get better, then great, otherwise, whatever), but I have noticed it's changed a little with a bunch of hours of use.  It sounds fine with the Aeon's now.
> 
> It's noticeably more detailed than the amp in the iDSD BL and beyond the touch warmer tone, I'm hard pressed to hear much difference in detail compared to my NFB-1 AMP (bargain!).  Some metal albums sound particularly nice with that warmer tint, especially through my HE560's.  The Mimby tames the treble well, but the LCX takes that last little semblance of fatigue out of the experience.  So all in all, it sounds fantastic and is going to be staying on my work desk for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...



thebkt, thanks for the comments. glad you like it. And for everyone else's comments posted about the LCX.

I notice in your pic that you are using the SE out. Not sure if you are only listening from SE, but I'd like to make a general comment for everyone who has the LCX and may only be listening from the SE out.

As you all have read in other discussions the power output from the SE is 1/4 the power from the Bal. Or to reverse the math the Bal delivers 4X the power of the SE. In general, the LCX will perform better in fully balanced mode since this is its native operating mode.

I would offer the suggestion that  before anyone settles on the the sound signature of the LCX be sure to listen from the Bal output first. I think you will find a noticeable difference.


----------



## abvolt

I agree I've tried the SE vs balanced and it's a huge difference..


----------



## buldogge

^^^Out of curiosity...Are you guys using the balanced/XLR input or the SE/RCA input?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## abvolt (Mar 9, 2018)

I've tried both I like xlr from my dac to amp it makes a big difference in sq that I can hear as soon as the amp is on ..enjoy


----------



## Bazirker

I picked up a CTH+SDAC, and wish I had gotten one of these too so that I could choose between and sell the one I like less.  Love reading the impressions here (and thoroughly impressed with the CTH.)


----------



## thebkt

runeight said:


> thebkt, thanks for the comments. glad you like it. And for everyone else's comments posted about the LCX.
> 
> I notice in your pic that you are using the SE out. Not sure if you are only listening from SE, but I'd like to make a general comment for everyone who has the LCX and may only be listening from the SE out.
> 
> ...


 Understandable. To be fair, I omitted from my last post  that my HE560's are run balanced and sound fantastic through the LCX and NFB-1. I simply haven't gotten around to sorting out a <$200CAD balanced cable for my aeons yet. 

FWIW the LCX has no problem driving the 12ohm aeons. If it sounds any better than this when I eventually get a balanced cable, then even better!! For now it still sounds great to me single ended


----------



## BobJS

buldogge said:


> ^^^Out of curiosity...Are you guys using the balanced/XLR input or the SE/RCA input?
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis



I'm using the XLR/balanced input to the LCX because my DAC (Grace m920) provides it.  If it did not, I would have no qualms about using the SE input.  But as mentioned above, for this amp, one should really go out of one's way to use the balanced output.


----------



## donato

BobJS said:


> I'm using the XLR/balanced input to the LCX because my DAC (Grace m920) provides it.  If it did not, I would have no qualms about using the SE input.  But as mentioned above, for this amp, one should really go out of one's way to use the balanced output.



My experience is very much the same.  When I've tested the XLR vs. RCA inputs, there was surprisingly minimal difference to me.  I wired both the SE and XLR line outputs from my V281 to the respective inputs on the LCX.  The sound difference was so minimal that I actually thought the button to switch between RCA and XLR was not working.  I had to disconnect cables to confirm that it was working.

Agreed the outputs though make a very substantial difference.  If you're not going balanced out, you are definitely not getting all you can out of this amp.  With the way I have all my equipment setup, I get a ltitle buzzing from the SE output on the LCX, but entirely silent on the balanced out.   Overall though, for the money, it's a pretty impressive amp.


----------



## EinZweiDrei

Will my headphones still benefit from xlr out if im only using rca input?


----------



## runeight

EinZweiDrei said:


> Will my headphones still benefit from xlr out if im only using rca input?



Yes. The type of input and type of output are not related.

If your headphones are in the xlr then either input generates the full balanced behavior of the amp.

Likewise, if the headphones are in the TRS jack, either input will give you the less powerful SE output from the amp.

Both outputs are active all of the time regardless of which input is selected.


----------



## EinZweiDrei

runeight said:


> Yes. The type of input and type of output are not related.
> 
> If your headphones are in the xlr then either input generates the full balanced behavior of the amp.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and quick reply.


----------



## abvolt

EinZweiDrei said:


> Will my headphones still benefit from xlr out if im only using rca input?



Yes a balanced headphone cable is a must for this amp..enjoy


----------



## PopZeus

I take back what I said about pairing this with the Focals. Excellent combo, especially when run balanced.


----------



## abvolt

I agree my Elear's sound just fine on this amp..


----------



## philk34

Hi there, 

I joined the drop as my first step in desktop audio. I had already made half a step with HE 4XX but until now it was fed by my DX200. Half desktop/portable rig 
HE 4XX through DX200 was really good. With AMP3, this surprising DAP play it really good.
But LCX has kind of authority that make the sound more organic and more fun. Details are still there but bass have more impact and more rumble.
That is once again with DX200 as DAC stage. Through AMP3 balanced lineout with an adapter 2.5 TRRS to XLR.

May be you can help on next step. Too many times DX200 lay there attached to LCX, so I am looking for a balanced desktop DAC with similar performance.
What is your advice? What would be a good pairing as a DAC? What should I stay away from? How would you qualify LCX amp stage? 
I'd say LCX is neutral with a bit of warm (not enough experience and references to be confident in my analysis) so game is faily open but I'd have to stay away from warm DAC.
I have to confess that I love the details and the huge soundstage of DX200 so there might be a challenge there.


----------



## abvolt

What is your price point a friend of mine just got a pro-ject pre box s2 it's around 400. and has a very nice sq about it..enjoy


----------



## philk34

Thaks for suggestion, I will look into that.


----------



## GuddoggEli

Like several other posters, I've had to consider a dac that will work best for my modest system.  I originally used my ifi Micro iDSD Black Label as a dac.  Listening through a set of HD 6xx using a Periapt balanced cable, it sounded pretty good to me...better than I expected, but I found that I will need to search for better source files in many cases.  Although both the LCX and the Burr-Brown dac are often described as "warm", the result was not like adding excessive warmth, rather that the bass through lower mids exhibited superior definition.

Then, I had a surprise.  I'm an old hand at vacuum tube analog audio.  The best circuits are not sloppy, resulting in what many identify as the "tubey" sound, rather the best circuits pass a very accurate sound while adjusting things such things as attack, decay, and roll-off.  It impresses me that the LCX can hit all these desirable aspects in a solid state circuit.  Exceptional design and exceptional designer, I'd say.

Having discovered that, I have decided to use the ifi Nano iOne as dac.  It comes in a compact package that includes HiRes Bluetooth ($199 msrp).  I'll have to experiment with that, and try to find a better match in headphones.  Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## sheldaze

How are people finding this amplifier? Likes? Dislikes? Comparisons to equipment you have used in the past?

I'll start. I personally recall there being something slightly strident in the treble on the original Carbon. I enjoyed the sound of the Carbon, but when compared to Gold, there was clearly something not as nice, not as sweet - and I heard this more in the treble frequencies. It has been a long while since I had a Carbon (or Gold). And I have changed many other parts of my setup. So this is why I'm particularly curious what people, who are listening to the LCX, think of its sound.

I'm simply not thinking much, at all, about the music or sound. I'm just using it, everyday, all the time. I'm not really having much desire to listen to anything else, which is strange for me, given how many other systems I have. Curious what you guys think - or what you are hearing?


----------



## abvolt

I'm  enjoying my LCX very much, great amp for the price..


----------



## thebkt

I'm digging mine!  Added a little extra detail to my iDSD BL.  It's faded into the background now though.  I just hear good quality music and don't feel like I'm missing out on anything, so thumbs up from me sound wise.  The only thing that I'm still conscious of is the overall finish of the unit itself... the cost saving measures don't give me that reassured feeling of top quality construction.  Still, given the price and the sound, it's still a trade off I'm not even remotely upset by, just aware of.


----------



## Stjerna

I enjoyed my LCD-X connected directly to my Questyle QP1R DAP. Adding the LCX in between gave a more solid bottom and little more rich sound overall. But to my suprise it also improved the detail retrieval and layering. Probably due to much higher output power improving the control of the drivers.
Have anyone tried the LCX with a linear power supply? Impressions?
If I remember correctly the included switching power supply outputs 30V and 1.25A. Most of the well known brands like Sbooster don't seem to have any linear supply's up to 30V. Any recommendations?


----------



## Raphael DeLaGhetto

I'm in between this (if Massdrop ever sells it again) & a JDS Element for a solid state amp to compliment my CTH. I don't need balanced output & the specs are similar on paper single ended. I wish there was a way to demo them.


----------



## Bazirker

How much did Massdrop sell this for when it dropped?  Thanks!


----------



## Raphael DeLaGhetto

Bazirker said:


> How much did Massdrop sell this for when it dropped?  Thanks!


$299


----------



## abvolt

I've just noticed that this amp is not that nice with my 560's it's too bright, the 560's are not bright hp's, strange this amp sounds great with my Elear's & the AFO's all my hp's use balanced cables with a balanced dac, yet the 560's sound best over my other hp's at gaming with this amp..enjoy


----------



## snip3r77

abvolt said:


> I've just noticed that this amp is not that nice with my 560's it's too bright, the 560's are not bright hp's, strange this amp sounds great with my Elear's & the AFO's all my hp's use balanced cables with a balanced dac, yet the 560's sound best over my other hp's at gaming with this amp..enjoy



Is it bright w.r.t LCD -X ?


----------



## djj65

Sorry if this sounds like a newbie question, but I am trying to understand when to use the gain switch and how it works. I just started using the Audeze LCD-2C headphones and I was a little underwhelmed with the bass impact that you hear so much about. When using the LCX amp, I generally land on the 9-o'clock or 10 at most for volume. Last night I turned on the gain to see if there was an impact, and yes there seemed to be more bass. But, is that purely because the volume is higher? Does using the gain just multiply the volume by 3? or is there more to how gain powers headphones?

Just curious.


----------



## sheldaze

djj65 said:


> I just started using the Audeze LCD-2C headphones and I was a little underwhelmed with the bass impact that you hear so much about. When using the LCX amp, I generally land on the 9-o'clock or 10 at most for volume. Last night I turned on the gain to see if there was an impact, and yes there seemed to be more bass.


 I heard the same as you. At matched volume, there was significantly more bass (I would say a better bass/treble balance) on high gain.

Topology or cause for this - I do not know. I have owned other solid state amplifiers with gain settings that did nothing but set the gain.


----------



## abvolt

I always use the high gain with this amp, I'll say my AFO's sure sound good on this amp, haven't tried my LCD3's yet..


----------



## snip3r77

runeight said:


> thebkt, thanks for the comments. glad you like it. And for everyone else's comments posted about the LCX.
> 
> I notice in your pic that you are using the SE out. Not sure if you are only listening from SE, but I'd like to make a general comment for everyone who has the LCX and may only be listening from the SE out.
> 
> ...



if one auto level the volume for both SE and Balanced, is there a significant difference?


----------



## abvolt

Yes their is a big difference with this amp you'll want (need) a balanced cable..enjoy


----------



## snip3r77

abvolt said:


> Yes their is a big difference with this amp you'll want (need) a balanced cable..enjoy



Anyone can compare it with mjolnir 2 ?


----------



## jonman1

Has anyone compared this version to the original liquid carbon v1 or v2 and not just sound but quality of parts?


----------



## Zbell

I gotta say, I'm really confused by the lack of reviews for the liquid carbon X. I really thought a Cavalli liquid carbon for $300 was a gamechanger, but real (non-speculative) reviews are nearly impossible to find for the first batch. Seems like there's way more info on the Cavalli tube hybrid amp which is strange. Anyway, whenever my liquid carbon x SDAC version arrives, I'll be sure to give my impressions.


----------



## SpeedSmith

Agreed!  I was expecting more chatter on this amp.  I'm in your boat on the dreaded wait for the SDAC version.


----------



## Zbell

SpeedSmith said:


> Agreed!  I was expecting more chatter on this amp.  I'm in your boat on the dreaded wait for the SDAC version.



Noticed you have a Bottlehead Crack and the Cavalli CTH.  I've got a Bottlehead Crack and I'm interested in the CTH because it's always up on MD.  Do you think the CTH is more akin to an OTL Tube Amp (because I love the crack and would like something for lower impedance cans) or is it more like a solid state?  Would love to hear impressions on those two if you've got the time.


----------



## SpeedSmith

More solid state.  Think rich, well-formed and slightly colored (slightly warm) solid state.  By comparison the CTH could be considered neutral after a listening session with the Bottlehead.  This of course is my unprofessional opinion.  But I hope this helps.


----------



## PopZeus

Urbanjanitor said:


> I gotta say, I'm really confused by the lack of reviews for the liquid carbon X. I really thought a Cavalli liquid carbon for $300 was a gamechanger, but real (non-speculative) reviews are nearly impossible to find for the first batch. Seems like there's way more info on the Cavalli tube hybrid amp which is strange. Anyway, whenever my liquid carbon x SDAC version arrives, I'll be sure to give my impressions.



It's flippin' awesome. Does a great job expressing my DAC which I absolutely love.


----------



## GuddoggEli

I asked about the lack off "ink" on the MLCX in the Massdrop community, but now I think most of the MLCX owners are simply too occupied with enraptured listening to have any time to comment.


----------



## djj65

I love the unit, simple design, great sound. I got it to drive my LCD2C, and with the gain on high, they sound amazing. I have also been using it to drive my Focal Elear, now Focal Clear. I use my Astell&Kern AK300 as an input and I am so happy with how this amp drives all of my headphones.


----------



## abvolt

I'm in the same mind-set as you guys this amp is very nice sounding absolutely worth the 300.


----------



## doggiemom

abvolt said:


> I'm in the same mind-set as you guys this amp is very nice sounding absolutely worth the 300.


I have the LAu, and this amp is definitely worth $300...... far more than 10% of the LAu's performance for less than 10% of the price!


----------



## Zachik

doggiemom said:


> I have the LAu, and this amp is definitely worth $300...... far more than 10% of the LAu's performance for less than 10% of the price!


Between Massdrop and Monoprice, both reviving Cavalli designs - I hope those of us who did not buy the original Cavalli, will be able to buy a new "LAu" for $999 (or less) soon...


----------



## philk34

Mimby+LCX+HE 4XX give me lot of pleasure.
I have not a lot of stuff to compare with so I just this short comment to let you know.


----------



## snip3r77

doggiemom said:


> I have the LAu, and this amp is definitely worth $300...... far more than 10% of the LAu's performance for less than 10% of the price!


What is LAu?


----------



## Zachik

snip3r77 said:


> What is LAu?


Short for Liquid gold (Au). A very highly rated amp by Cavalli from several years ago. Limited quantity was produced, and I *believe* the price was $3,000 at the time.


----------



## PopZeus

I doubt a version of the Liquid Gold will get produced by Massdrop or Monoprice anytime soon. I feel like with current and upcoming Cavalli design collaborations, there were easy ways to reduce costs from the original design with little impact to sound, either by making something not-portable that was or by easing power requirements without reducing output gain. The Liquid Gold looks like an amp that doesn't have quick or easy corners to cut.


----------



## jonman1 (Jun 4, 2018)

PopZeus said:


> I doubt a version of the Liquid Gold will get produced by Massdrop or Monoprice anytime soon. I feel like with current and upcoming Cavalli design collaborations, there were easy ways to reduce costs from the original design with little impact to sound, either by making something not-portable that was or by easing power requirements without reducing output gain. The Liquid Gold looks like an amp that doesn't have quick or easy corners to cut.


I agree we will see a collaboration anytime soon. But there is a lot of corners you can cut when you go from American made boutique amp to a mass produced. Considering that within a few months it dropped for $6000 to $4000, I wondering what their profit margin was. With these new collaborations, on average there is a 50% drop in price. I doubt you can make it under $1000, I have no doubt you can make one under $2000 or possibly $1500. But I think thats too high for a collaboration. I dont think monoprice has enough consumer confidence to sell a headphone amp over $1000.


----------



## PopZeus

jonman1 said:


> I agree we will see a collaboration anytime soon. But there is a lot of corners you can cut when you go from American made boutique amp to a mass produced. Considering that within a few months it dropped for $6000 to $4000, I wondering what their profit margin was. With these new collaborations, on average there is a 50% drop in price. I doubt you can make it under $1000, I have no doubt you can make one under $2000 or possibly $1500. But I think thats too high for a collaboration. I dont think monoprice has enough consumer confidence to sell a headphone amp over $1000.



That's fair. I should've been more clear-- I think the price efficiencies that a Massdrop or Monoprice could introduce to a revised design of the Liquid Gold might not be enough to sell at mass market given the price would still be well over $1000, and that is beyond most consumers' budget.


----------



## jonman1

PopZeus said:


> That's fair. I should've been more clear-- I think the price efficiencies that a Massdrop or Monoprice could introduce to a revised design of the Liquid Gold might not be enough to sell at mass market given the price would still be well over $1000, and that is beyond most consumers' budget.


Yep. That sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Zachik

PopZeus said:


> That's fair. I should've been more clear-- I think the price efficiencies that a Massdrop or Monoprice could introduce to a revised design of the Liquid Gold might not be enough to sell at mass market given the price would still be well over $1000, and that is beyond most consumers' budget.


Hey - one can hope and dream... 
Besides, how many here thought the Platinum would make it to production, and at the price it is (supposedly) going to be offered at?

Anyhow, back to LCX discussion, before the admins would slap us all on the wrist...


----------



## abvolt

I'd sure like to have one of those..


----------



## SamusAran

I already have the CTH and an LCX is currently en route. I'm excited to A/B them with the Elex and decide which one I want to keep. I'm also joining the R-2R DAC tomorrow, and that's endgame for my setup for me unless MD releases a balanced DAC in the same chassis next year, or maybe the THX 789 drops again. Lamentably, MD probably hasn't seen the last of my wallet.


----------



## philk34

SamusAran said:


> I already have the CTH and an LCX is currently en route. I'm excited to A/B them with the Elex and decide which one I want to keep. I'm also joining the R-2R DAC tomorrow, and that's endgame for my setup for me unless MD releases a balanced DAC in the same chassis next year, or maybe the THX 789 drops again. Lamentably, MD probably hasn't seen the last of my wallet.


Let us know result of your test


----------



## Bazirker

The LCX + SDAC is on Massdrop again, for anyone who is watching...

I'm thinking of picking one up just for the LCX portion (already have an SDAC in my CTH.)


----------



## Zbell (Jun 12, 2018)

Bazirker said:


> The LCX + SDAC is on Massdrop again, for anyone who is watching...
> 
> I'm thinking of picking one up just for the LCX portion (already have an SDAC in my CTH.)


Just curious, what do you think about the SDAC when comparing it to the Mimby?
EDIT: Sorry wrong thread for this, probably should have been a PM, but I know a bunch of people are on the LCX + SDAC drop, so maybe it's relevant for some.


----------



## Aradea

Anyone here has ever heard the version that comes with the SDAC yet? Its coming up again on Massdrop


----------



## Bazirker

Urbanjanitor said:


> Just curious, what do you think about the SDAC when comparing it to the Mimby?



That's a great question, and one for which I unfortunately don't have a great answer...my Mimby is misbehaving and I'm having problems with noise, which I think is coming from a poor USB connection.  I just got a new cable which I'm hoping will clean it up, but my Mimby is boxed up as I just moved and I haven't found it in all the boxes yet.  If I get a chance to A/B them at some point, I'll let you know.


----------



## Zbell

Bazirker said:


> That's a great question, and one for which I unfortunately don't have a great answer...my Mimby is misbehaving and I'm having problems with noise, which I think is coming from a poor USB connection.  I just got a new cable which I'm hoping will clean it up, but my Mimby is boxed up as I just moved and I haven't found it in all the boxes yet.  If I get a chance to A/B them at some point, I'll let you know.


I had a lot of noise with my Mimby too that I suspected was related to some kind of groundloop, especially when using it with a Bottlehead Crack amp.  I ended up getting the Eitr and it fixed the issue for the most part, although I was playing around with the Bottlehead and it's making some strange noises again that may or may not be related to the groundloop.  You might want to consider getting an Eitr too.  Although it kind of sucks that you potentially have to buy another Schiit product just to get the first to work properly.


----------



## Bazirker

Urbanjanitor said:


> I had a lot of noise with my Mimby too that I suspected was related to some kind of groundloop, especially when using it with a Bottlehead Crack amp.  I ended up getting the Eitr and it fixed the issue for the most part, although I was playing around with the Bottlehead and it's making some strange noises again that may or may not be related to the groundloop.  You might want to consider getting an Eitr too.  Although it kind of sucks that you potentially have to buy another Schiit product just to get the first to work properly.



Yeah there's no way in hell I'm buying an Eitr, as I've owned at least a dozen other USB DAC's and not a single one of them has had this problem.  The Mimby will get sold long before I consider an Eitr.  Gotta see if I can find it though for A/B'ing, you've got me curious...


----------



## UNOE

I would like to hear some SE vs Balance impressions on this amp.  SE is half the power I believe.


----------



## doggiemom

UNOE said:


> I would like to hear some SE vs Balance impressions on this amp.  SE is half the power I believe.


For what it is worth (which may not be much), I bought this amp for use in an earbuds setup......... as much as I love full sized cans, sometimes I don't want the weight on my head or am too lazy to get the computer going or whatever.......

Most earbuds are 3.5mm SE, but lately more models have become available in 2.5 or 3.5 mm TRRS.  Using the same TRRS-terminated earbuds with this amp in 2 configurations:
- TRRS>3.5mm SE>1/4" to SE out
-TRRS>4-pin XLR to balanced out
results in the balanced out being more rewarding:  fuller soundstage and more 'musical' sounding.

In either case, admittedly there are adapters involved and the earbuds cost is <$200, so YRMV.

I've also tried the ZMF Vibros with balanced cables on the Massdrop x Liquid Carbon as well as with the Liquid Gold......... nod to the LAu (though using a different source, DAC, interconnects etc), but for the price point the LC is respectable and is very, very enjoyable.  Law of diminishing returns.


----------



## abvolt

I agree with @doggiemom  the sound stage is bigger I feel a balanced cable is the only way to listen with this amp..enjoy


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

so with the current batch of lcx going out are they still using the terrible black finish that turns white if u stare at it to hard? I have one of the first 500 and compared to my cth the finish is terrible.


----------



## SamusAran

Funny you mention that because my CTH is that way, but my LCX doesn't mark up and turn white like my CTH does. I'm not sure if it's over 500. But I did read something on the MD discussion about the finish problem for the LCX+SDAC dropping now: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdr...k/2112849?utm_source=linkshare&referer=N47VNG


----------



## Bazirker

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> so with the current batch of lcx going out are they still using the terrible black finish that turns white if u stare at it to hard? I have one of the first 500 and compared to my cth the finish is terrible.



Odd, because my CTH is that way.  Love that amp but damn do I hate the white marks.


----------



## SpeedSmith (Jun 25, 2018)

Bazirker said:


> Odd, because my CTH is that way.  Love that amp but damn do I hate the white marks.


Same here...CTH is visibly a lighter shade of black when compared to the LCX.  My LCX is the first release of the LCX + SDAC (serial 0055).  So I'd say any of the newer models have the alternate black chassis. 

Also my initial impression is that the SE vs Balanced output is not as noticeable a difference as high vs low gain.  Low gain is muddy even on my low impedance/easier to drive cans.   I've been running everything on high gain so far.  But I should say that this amp is better (more resolving) over balanced (just use high gain too). 

Cans tested so far...Audeze LCD-X (thumbs up), Elear (liked it but think the LCX brings out the lack of oomph in the 4k region - I like the Elears on the CTH better), Clear (borrowed - thumbs up), and HD650x (Thumbs up - though we did notice some tracks had resolution challenges - crashing of the sound - in particular Ray LaMontagne's Goodbye Blue Sky).  All cans were compared using balanced cables.  So the HD650x issue may have been the Venture Electronics balanced cable we were using or the LCX amp is good enough to start showing resolution weaknesses in my cans.   I'm thinking the former...

Result of testing: I need to rob a bank so I can get my hands on Focal Clears.  Also surprised that the LCX is a little dark sounding than expected.  But I like it even with my relatively dark selection of cans.

Disclaimer: My ears aren't perfect, so YMMV.


----------



## SpeedSmith

SpeedSmith said:


> Same here...CTH is visibly a lighter shade of black when compared to the LCX.  My LCX is the first release of the LCX + SDAC (serial 0055).  So I'd say any of the newer models have the alternate black chassis.
> 
> Also my initial impression is that the SE vs Balanced output is not as noticeable a difference as high vs low gain.  Low gain is muddy even on my low impedance/easier to drive cans.   I've been running everything on high gain so far.  But I should say that this amp is better (more resolving) over balanced (just use high gain too).
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention...The DAC used for this was a Modi 2 Uber.  Need to try my Mimby next and then the SDAC.


----------



## Bazirker

SpeedSmith said:


> Forgot to mention...The DAC used for this was a Modi 2 Uber.  Need to try my Mimby next and then the SDAC.



What did you think about the hd650 with the CTH versus the lcx? I'm considering jumping on the lcx drop right now but I already have a CTH to pair with my hd6xx.


----------



## UNOE

doggiemom said:


> For what it is worth (which may not be much), I bought this amp for use in an earbuds setup......... as much as I love full sized cans, sometimes I don't want the weight on my head or am too lazy to get the computer going or whatever.......
> 
> Most earbuds are 3.5mm SE, but lately more models have become available in 2.5 or 3.5 mm TRRS.  Using the same TRRS-terminated earbuds with this amp in 2 configurations:
> - TRRS>3.5mm SE>1/4" to SE out
> ...


I'm surprised earbuds can handle this power without hissing on Balanced it is 2.8W @ 50 ohms


----------



## SpeedSmith

Bazirker said:


> What did you think about the hd650 with the CTH versus the lcx? I'm considering jumping on the lcx drop right now but I already have a CTH to pair with my hd6xx.


I really like my HD6xx's with the CTH.  Given I've not had the LCX long enough, it's difficult for me to give a recommendation on if you'll like the LCX with your Sennheisers.  But let me see if I can do some A-B testing tonight and circle back.


----------



## UNOE

SpeedSmith said:


> I really like my HD6xx's with the CTH.  Given I've not had the LCX long enough, it's difficult for me to give a recommendation on if you'll like the LCX with your Sennheisers.  But let me see if I can do some A-B testing tonight and circle back.


I think its important to point out if your using it with SE or balanced.


----------



## SpeedSmith

UNOE said:


> I think its important to point out if your using it with SE or balanced.


Good point   I'll A-B with SE.  Then add balanced on the LCX to re-confirm my previous experience.  Sadly, life has gotten in the way of a good listening session tonight.  I'm hoping to have more time tomorrow.  Stay tuned.


----------



## doggiemom

UNOE said:


> I'm surprised earbuds can handle this power without hissing on Balanced it is 2.8W @ 50 ohms


No problem!  A number of the "TOTL" earbuds are high impedance these days.  Earbuds have really come a long way.  I use them at work because I need to be able to hear what's going on around me, and sometimes people try to talk to me.


----------



## SpeedSmith

Bazirker said:


> What did you think about the hd650 with the CTH versus the lcx? I'm considering jumping on the lcx drop right now but I already have a CTH to pair with my hd6xx.


Finally got some more time on the LCX last night.  I think it's still evolving some.  I originally didn't find the LCX and HD6xx to be the best of matches.  But that's changed and I'm sadly not sure if it's because I've grown used to it or that the amp is still burning in?  I have less that 25 hours on the thing so far...so not a ton of time.  Although I'm used to needing to burn-in tubes which is of course not a consideration here.  

Anyway..on to my thoughts (standard disclaimer, I have relatively older ears (45+ yrs) that have been abused by loud cars - YMMV).  If budget allows, the CTH and LCX can co-exist nicely in a collection.  They are different enough experiences and cater to slightly different use cases.  The CTH is a fun, easy to listen too amp.  I find myself just enjoying the music on the CTH vs analyzing the music on the LCX.  The CTH adds that tubey goodness that seems to just work with the Sennheiser HD line.  The LCX resolves the music better, has less roll off on the highs, more extension on the lows which sometimes make it sound like a darker amp depending on the source material - bass goes deep.  This can sometimes cause my 6xx's to bloom on the low end (especially with modern recordings with muddier tracks and darker voices like Ray LaMontagne's new album).  It also causes the 6xx to lose a little resolution up high causing cymbals and the upper registers of guitar and voice to crash.  But with older (read: less dynamic) recordings, the LCX brings out parts of the music I had never noticed before.   So if your music collection is all over the map like mine and you have some older stuff that you want to experience differently (I'd say better), then get the LCX.  Just don't expect a huge difference...it's all nuances.  During my listening session, I went back n' forth between the two amps preferring some tracks on one vs the other...usually based on either the bass blooming or treble crashing some.   I found the 6xx with sultry female voices to be a treat on the LCX (Melissa Etheridge Tracy Chapman, Tracey Thorn aka Everything but the Girl).  Whereas Elle King and Florence + the Machine needed the smoothness of the CTH.  Of interesting note, I'd list Hannah Reid from London Grammar as a sultry voice, but her range is off the hook and certain tracks could go either way on these two amps.  

A word on the use of balanced cables...   For the purposes of this listening session I based all of my thoughts on using the SE ouputs only.  Once I switched to balanced on the LCX, things went (slightly) next level.  The already resolving LCX became more so.  There was more of everything, but in particular there was more air or expanse (The gated reverb on Melissa Etheridge's voice on the Brave and Crazy album was well...crazy good).  Of course with more of everything, there was potential for good and bad.  While mostly good, the balanced output also punctuated any flaws in the recordings or in the limitations of the headphones.  I think this was why I initially preferred my other cans over the Sennheiser 6xx on the LCX.  During that extended session I used the balanced input exclusively.  But once I sorted source material, the music I like on the LCX was even better via the balanced output.  Side note: I found on songs that could get overly bloomy in the lower registers on the HD6xx sounded nicer on the HD600 with the balance cable.  The 600's are well known to be less dark than the 650.  Interestingly the HD600's also reduced the crash in the upper register...weird.  

Summary...   If I had to boil this down to a couple sentences (and yes, I can be wordy)...I'd say this.  The CTH/MD Sennheiser HD6xx is a tough combo to beat.  Regardless of headphone choice, the CTH is smoother (but not necessarily warmer) easy to listen to and fun.  The LCD is more resolving with a larger and more complex sound stage (but not necessarily brighter - in fact can be darker), but certainly more analytical and nuanced.  They can easily co-exist, especially if you like to A-B amps, cans and songs.  If budget allows, I'd recommend owning both.  Even more so if you plan to own super dynamic cans like the Focal Clears, sensitive IEM's or magnetic planar headphones from Mr Speakers, HifiMan or Audeze.  Also it's worth owning a set of balanced cables with the LCX.  

Hope I'm not too late on this follow-up and hope this proves helpful.


----------



## Zachik

SpeedSmith said:


> Finally got some more time on the LCX last night.  I think it's still evolving some.  I originally didn't find the LCX and HD6xx to be the best of matches.  But that's changed and I'm sadly not sure if it's because I've grown used to it or that the amp is still burning in?  I have less that 25 hours on the thing so far...so not a ton of time.  Although I'm used to needing to burn-in tubes which is of course not a consideration here.
> 
> Anyway..on to my thoughts (standard disclaimer, I have relatively older ears (45+ yrs) that have been abused by loud cars - YMMV).  If budget allows, the CTH and LCX can co-exist nicely in a collection.  They are different enough experiences and cater to slightly different use cases.  The CTH is a fun, easy to listen too amp.  I find myself just enjoying the music on the CTH vs analyzing the music on the LCX.  The CTH adds that tubey goodness that seems to just work with the Sennheiser HD line.  The LCX resolves the music better, has less roll off on the highs, more extension on the lows which sometimes make it sound like a darker amp depending on the source material - bass goes deep.  This can sometimes cause my 6xx's to bloom on the low end (especially with modern recordings with muddier tracks and darker voices like Ray LaMontagne's new album).  It also causes the 6xx to lose a little resolution up high causing cymbals and the upper registers of guitar and voice to crash.  But with older (read: less dynamic) recordings, the LCX brings out parts of the music I had never noticed before.   So if your music collection is all over the map like mine and you have some older stuff that you want to experience differently (I'd say better), then get the LCX.  Just don't expect a huge difference...it's all nuances.  During my listening session, I went back n' forth between the two amps preferring some tracks on one vs the other...usually based on either the bass blooming or treble crashing some.   I found the 6xx with sultry female voices to be a treat on the LCX (Melissa Etheridge Tracy Chapman, Tracey Thorn aka Everything but the Girl).  Whereas Elle King and Florence + the Machine needed the smoothness of the CTH.  Of interesting note, I'd list Hannah Reid from London Grammar as a sultry voice, but her range is off the hook and certain tracks could go either way on these two amps.
> 
> ...


Very nice write up!  I agree that one should (budget allowing) own both. I do  
To my ears, differences are NOT huge, but are there, and I agree with your findings: LCX being more resolving vs. CTH having more "fun" or smooth sound signature


----------



## abvolt (Jun 26, 2018)

I also agree with you're write up @SpeedSmith well said, The LCX is a very enjoyable amp I've noticed that it sounds better the warmer it gets don't know if all SS amps are like that but any time I listen it goes on 20 mins before makes all the difference. Or it could be I'm just used to my wa22 warm-up time is a must for that amp..enjoy


----------



## SpeedSmith

abvolt said:


> I also agree with you're write up @SpeedSmith will said, The LCX is a very enjoyable amp I've noticed that it sounds better the warmer it gets don't know if all SS amps are like that but any time I listen it goes on 20 mins before makes all the difference. Or it could be I'm just used to my wa22 warm-up time is a must for that amp..enjoy


Thanks guys.  I'm hoping to provide some helpful content or the very least something thought provoking.  I've been surfing this forum for a while and learned a great deal, so I wanted to return the favor.  

And yes, I very much agree, the LCX needs some warm up time.  20 minutes sounds spot on.  

I'm bettin' that WooAudio unit is spectacular!   Someday I may consolidate some hobbies and go big.


----------



## buke9

Would love to hear some comparisons of the LC and the LCX.


----------



## buke9

I bought the Liquid Carbon after hearing the prototype .


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> Would love to hear some comparisons of the LC and the LCX.


Being an LCX owner - I am curious, too!
What are the chances Alex @runeight would chime in and compare his 2 creations?


----------



## Dnguyen926

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> so with the current batch of lcx going out are they still using the terrible black finish that turns white if u stare at it to hard? I have one of the first 500 and compared to my cth the finish is terrible.


hahahaahha this! I have the cth and the lcx as a stack and can also confirm! I stared at mine for too long and the whole stack turned white! o.O All jokes aside it does get a little annoying though and makes my ocd tingles.


----------



## Dnguyen926

Hi guys was wondering if anyone had heard the lcd 3 on the lcx yet? After trying out several amp I really love the LCX but wondering how it will pair with the lcd 3. I've had the lcd 2f with it and I think the sound is amazing but not so sure about the 3.


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

Dnguyen926 said:


> hahahaahha this! I have the cth and the lcx as a stack and can also confirm! I stared at mine for too long and the whole stack turned white! o.O All jokes aside it does get a little annoying though and makes my ocd tingles.



something that helps hide the white marks a lot is i used a small bit of eagle one "wax as u dry" on a cloth and VERY gently rubbed it on it made it all black once again and while it gets some fingerprints now it doesnt turn white nearly as bad. just dont rub to hard be very gentle so you dont make shiny spots.


----------



## Dnguyen926

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> something that helps hide the white marks a lot is i used a small bit of eagle one "wax as u dry" on a cloth and VERY gently rubbed it on it made it all black once again and while it gets some fingerprints now it doesnt turn white nearly as bad. just dont rub to hard be very gentle so you dont make shiny spots.


hehehe I get what you're saying  thank you for the advice!


----------



## abvolt

Dnguyen926 said:


> Hi guys was wondering if anyone had heard the lcd 3 on the lcx yet? After trying out several amp I really love the LCX but wondering how it will pair with the lcd 3. I've had the lcd 2f with it and I think the sound is amazing but not so sure about the 3.


 
I don't use my lcd3's with this amp the sound stage is too narrow, I enjoy the LCX but to my ears it's better with my 560's or Elear's. My lcd3's, AFO's sound their best with my tube amp..enjoy


----------



## benchan2

Hi All,
May I ask how hot does Massdrop Liquid Carbon X + SDAC get? Would you say it gets as hot as a PC?
Honestly it is the last concern for me to get one.
Thanks,


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

benchan2 said:


> Hi All,
> May I ask how hot does Massdrop Liquid Carbon X + SDAC get? Would you say it gets as hot as a PC?
> Honestly it is the last concern for me to get one.
> Thanks,


not sure about the combo but i have the lcx and it doesnt get that warm. i cant imagine the combo would get that much warmer. it gets slightly warm to the touch but nothing i would call hot and def no where near as hot as any of my pc's


----------



## abvolt

agreed this amp gets warm never hot but I will say it sounds it's best when warmer..


----------



## buke9

I have the original and it gets warm also so I don’t think it is a problem. Most of my other gear run hot so I don’t see  a problem. Stop worrying.


----------



## benchan2

Thanks guys. I also want to know if it is cooler than Schiit Jotunheim?
 I know most people won't have them both since they are very similar. In fact what kept me from buying Jot was because I was worried it gets hot/too warm. I am using Fiio E10k so any decent DAC/AMP would be an upgrade to me.  But one thing E10k is good is that it does not get warm at all so I can put it right next to me, which is good especially because I live in HK.


----------



## snip3r77

benchan2 said:


> Thanks guys. I also want to know if it is cooler than Schiit Jotunheim?
> I know most people won't have them both since they are very similar. In fact what kept me from buying Jot was because I was worried it gets hot/too warm. I am using Fiio E10k so any decent DAC/AMP would be an upgrade to me.  But one thing E10k is good is that it does not get warm at all so I can put it right next to me, which is good especially because I live in HK.



I trust Alex then schitt


----------



## thebkt (Jun 29, 2018)

The LCX manual directly states that it is not designed to be left on for long periods of time once burned in.

I'm going with the official direction as opposed to speculation here.

I use my LCX at work and turn it off every afternoon.


----------



## Bazirker

SpeedSmith said:


> Finally got some more time on the LCX last night.  I think it's still evolving some.  I originally didn't find the LCX and HD6xx to be the best of matches.  But that's changed and I'm sadly not sure if it's because I've grown used to it or that the amp is still burning in?  I have less that 25 hours on the thing so far...so not a ton of time.  Although I'm used to needing to burn-in tubes which is of course not a consideration here.
> 
> Anyway..on to my thoughts (standard disclaimer, I have relatively older ears (45+ yrs) that have been abused by loud cars - YMMV).  If budget allows, the CTH and LCX can co-exist nicely in a collection.  They are different enough experiences and cater to slightly different use cases.  The CTH is a fun, easy to listen too amp.  I find myself just enjoying the music on the CTH vs analyzing the music on the LCX.  The CTH adds that tubey goodness that seems to just work with the Sennheiser HD line.  The LCX resolves the music better, has less roll off on the highs, more extension on the lows which sometimes make it sound like a darker amp depending on the source material - bass goes deep.  This can sometimes cause my 6xx's to bloom on the low end (especially with modern recordings with muddier tracks and darker voices like Ray LaMontagne's new album).  It also causes the 6xx to lose a little resolution up high causing cymbals and the upper registers of guitar and voice to crash.  But with older (read: less dynamic) recordings, the LCX brings out parts of the music I had never noticed before.   So if your music collection is all over the map like mine and you have some older stuff that you want to experience differently (I'd say better), then get the LCX.  Just don't expect a huge difference...it's all nuances.  During my listening session, I went back n' forth between the two amps preferring some tracks on one vs the other...usually based on either the bass blooming or treble crashing some.   I found the 6xx with sultry female voices to be a treat on the LCX (Melissa Etheridge Tracy Chapman, Tracey Thorn aka Everything but the Girl).  Whereas Elle King and Florence + the Machine needed the smoothness of the CTH.  Of interesting note, I'd list Hannah Reid from London Grammar as a sultry voice, but her range is off the hook and certain tracks could go either way on these two amps.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the thorough and excellent write up, answering my questions perfectly.  My wallet and I are going to have to have a heart-to-heart to figure out if this one is gonna fly or not...


----------



## abvolt

You'll really enjoy this amps sq if you get one, I was very surprised on how well it sounds for an inexpressive amp I'll say it will be hard to beat for the price..enjoy


----------



## PointyFox

I just ordered this to go with my Andromedas and Z1R..


----------



## Pott

Question: my office setup is currently a Schiit Brifrost (DS) -> Schiit Magni 3 -> Audio Technica M50s.
I'm receiving some Meze 99 Neos tomorrow, and I'm considering an amp upgrade.

The CTH seems to perform better with high-impedence headphones which I've no interest in (got a Jotunheim -> HD650s at home).
I figured the LC may be a good alternative...

Thoughts?


----------



## Dnguyen926

The LC is a fairly neutral amp maybe a slight warm tilt. I don't have any experience with the Magni 3 but when I had the Jot and the LC I actually prefered the LC more. The sound stage is wider, it is also less analytical and in your face than the Jot which makes for a very relaxing but enjoyable listening experience if you're working.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm in on the drop with the SDAC that went up today. I know some have said they aren't sold on the pairing with the he-560 but I've heard more positive than negative so I figure I'll give them a shot. Seems to be a decent secondary market for them too if it doesn't work out....

Any recs for a "value" balanced cable for the 560?


----------



## SteezyRayVaughan

Anyone have info or impressions with an AKG K712 + LCX pairing? And how is the SE on the LCX?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jul 25, 2018)

Question...  I am wondering if the LCX is worth getting in my situation...

I currently have the following DACs and amps

Topping D50 DAC
NFB 11.38 (integrated DAC Amp)
iFi xDSD (integrated DAC Amp)
CTH Amp
Aune X7s Amp
MD O2 Amp

The cans I usually use are:

Focal Elex
Sundara
1990 DT Pro
TH-X00
HD660s
HD58X

Would the LCX offer a sufficiently different sound to make sense?  How different would it be?


----------



## snip3r77

I'm thinking of the Monoprice Cavalli( ETA August-ish not confirm ) vs this?
Should I or should I not?


----------



## displayname

While the massdrop deal is on and everyone is asking the same type of questions, has anyone compared the LCX to older amps that go for about the same price on the bay and other places. I've been eyeing a Burson HA-160, but haven't heard of many people who have used both. 

I get the impression that LCX might have the upper hand with overall design, but Burson has top end parts and is built like a tank.


----------



## jsmiller58

snip3r77 said:


> I'm thinking of the Monoprice Cavalli( ETA August-ish not confirm ) vs this?
> Should I or should I not?


I think that Monoprice has delayed their new offerings until October.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jul 25, 2018)

displayname said:


> While the massdrop deal is on and everyone is asking the same type of questions, has anyone compared the LCX to older amps that go for about the same price on the bay and other places. I've been eyeing a Burson HA-160, but haven't heard of many people who have used both.
> 
> I get the impression that LCX might have the upper hand with overall design, but Burson has top end parts and is built like a tank.


I am surprised as to how few reviews and comparisons there are for the LCX...  In the balance that troubles me...

For me I already have a few amps and would like to know if this one adds something different to what I have.  And I am thinking of others as well, Questyle 400i, Yulong Aquila, an R2R either from MD or Audio-gd...  Too many choices and would love to get more insight into the LCX...


----------



## displayname

jsmiller58 said:


> I am surprised as to how few reviews and comparisons there are for the LCX...  In the balance that troubles me...
> 
> For me I already have a few amps and would like to know if this one adds something different to what I have.  And I am thinking of others as well, Questyle 400i, Yulong Aquila, an R2R either from MD or Audio-gd...  Too many choices and would love to get more insight into the LCX...


It's interesting to me because the reviews here seem overwhelmingly positive, but I've seen some grips about build quality on other sites. Including on MD reviews where someone points out a spark if the power supply is plugged in to the socket before it's plugged into the unit.


----------



## abvolt

Well the only other amp I can compare the LCX  is with my wa22 which is not a fair comparison one is all tube the other SS. But I will say that the LCX is an amp I don't get tired of listening to it's a great sounding amp and well worth it's price, I'm very happy no regrets..enjoy


----------



## HoneysPoohBear

I only have a Modi2uber dac, would the LCX + SDAC be a better option vs just the LCX amp? Also have a CTH on the way.


----------



## Dnguyen926

HoneysPoohBear said:


> I only have a Modi2uber dac, would the LCX + SDAC be a better option vs just the LCX amp? Also have a CTH on the way.


I have not heard the Modi 2U yet but having owned various schiit dac I think it will out perform the sdac, especially if you use the optical in of the Modi 2U. When I tried the sdac I was unimpressed with the detail it provided. I would consider it a very basic dac provided for portable use.


----------



## HoneysPoohBear

Dnguyen926 said:


> I have not heard the Modi 2U yet but having owned various schiit dac I think it will out perform the sdac, especially if you use the optical in of the Modi 2U. When I tried the sdac I was unimpressed with the detail it provided. I would consider it a very basic dac provided for portable use.



So no need to upgrade? Thanks! More I can put towards a first set of planers.


----------



## Dnguyen926

HoneysPoohBear said:


> So no need to upgrade? Thanks! More I can put towards a first set of planers.


I believe the Modi 2U and LCX would be just fine. If your budget allows it then a Mimby would be the next step up unless you want to get a balance dac to go fully balance into the LCX but that's a whole different ball park though.


----------



## abvolt

I'd also agree, you're Schiit dac would be much better get the LCX..


----------



## HoneysPoohBear

abvolt said:


> I'd also agree, you're Schiit dac would be much better get the LCX..


I just ordered the LCX without the dac on massdrop today! Thanks


----------



## philk34

My Schiit Bimby feeds my LCX very well. To my ears.


----------



## SpeedSmith

HoneysPoohBear said:


> I just ordered the LCX without the dac on massdrop today! Thanks



Good choice!   After doing some A-B testing (USB) between my Modi2Uber and the onboard SDAC, I'd say I very much prefer the Schiit DAC over the SDAC.  This is the case with both the LCX and the CTH.  The best way for me to explain the difference is by saying the SDAC is more sterile (or even lifeless at times).  As others have said, the Modi2Uber gives you more connectivity options.  Once I switched the Uber back to SPDIF, the difference was much larger in favor of the Uber.  I think you'll be very happy with your Modi2Uber, CTH and LCX combo.


----------



## abvolt

Well here are a few pics of the PCB out of my LCX, it's very easy to get apart just remember this probably voided my warranty, for me I don't care if this amp goes south it goes to the landfill. I've been listening with my AFO's and this amp has such a nice sq about it really enjoyable..


----------



## Voxata

Seeing this makes me want to open mine up and heatsink a few things.


----------



## Voxata (Aug 21, 2018)

And done.. looks like my unit failed QC and had to be hand soldered on the mosfet right above the blue cap in the second pic. Can't complain too much, I got the amp second hand for very cheap and it sounds wonderful. These sinks should help keep it cooler though and I had many laying around anyways.

Also, I noticed a little bump in sound quality.. Just kidding


----------



## jsmiller58

Voxata said:


> And done.. looks like my unit failed QC and had to be hand soldered on the mosfet right above the blue cap in the second pic. Can't complain too much, I got the amp second hand for very cheap and it sounds wonderful. These sinks should help keep it cooler though and I had many laying around anyways.
> 
> Also, I noticed a little bump in sound quality.. Just kidding


Nice!  What heat sinks are those (part numbers)?  What adhesive did you use?


----------



## Voxata (Aug 21, 2018)

These were heatsinks left over from an Accellero IV graphics card heatsink upgrade I did. On Amazon you can find a plastic bin of little heatsinks of various size for cheap. Just use double sided adhesive tape like so:
https://www.amazon.com/thickness-Ni...8&keywords=double+sided+adhesive+thermal+tape
Sinks:
https://www.amazon.com/Easycargo-De...1534868896&sr=8-10&keywords=gpu+ram+heatsinks
OR
https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Coppe...=1534868966&sr=1-5&keywords=gpu+ram+heatsinks

To sink the bottom Mosfets you'd need the top KIT as there is 5mm of room available down there. I have mine snugged lightly against the bottom of the case so it is indeed helping transfer a little heat.


----------



## jsmiller58

Voxata said:


> These were heatsinks left over from an Accellero IV graphics card heatsink upgrade I did. On Amazon you can find a plastic bin of little heatsinks of various size for cheap. Just use double sided adhesive tape like so:
> https://www.amazon.com/thickness-Ni...8&keywords=double+sided+adhesive+thermal+tape
> Sinks:
> https://www.amazon.com/Easycargo-De...1534868896&sr=8-10&keywords=gpu+ram+heatsinks
> ...


That is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## abvolt

Voxata said:


> And done.. looks like my unit failed QC and had to be hand soldered on the mosfet right above the blue cap in the second pic. Can't complain too much, I got the amp second hand for very cheap and it sounds wonderful. These sinks should help keep it cooler though and I had many laying around anyways.
> 
> Also, I noticed a little bump in sound quality.. Just kidding



Very cool I'll check out those links thanks dude..


----------



## Voxata

It has definitely made a difference. The amp used to get a good deal warmer on the sides of the casing where the board slides into the frame and could eventually run a wee bit toasty. Now it stays much cooler.


----------



## scarfacegt

Ordered this amp today after recomandation in the lcd2c thread.Anyone using it with lcd's headphones? Is it good match? Going to use ot with lcd2c.


----------



## spyder1

scarfacegt said:


> Ordered this amp today after recomandation in the lcd2c thread.Anyone using it with lcd's headphones? Is it good match? Going to use ot with lcd2c.



I listen to my LCD2 w/ balanced cable. LCX and LCD2 = Excellent SQ.


----------



## scarfacegt

spyder1 said:


> I listen to my LCD2 w/ balanced cable. LCX and LCD2 = Excellent SQ.



Tnx for reply  Do u use the dac on it to? And what gain do u prefer


----------



## spyder1

I use an external DAC, connected to LCX. You must have purchased LCX - SDAC. Great for music streaming, CD rips, and 96/24 hi-res music files.

 I use hi gain while listening to LCD2.


----------



## abvolt

scarfacegt said:


> Ordered this amp today after recomandation in the lcd2c thread.Anyone using it with lcd's headphones? Is it good match? Going to use ot with lcd2c.



This amp sounds great with my XC's..


----------



## jsmiller58 (Aug 31, 2018)

The LCX sounds great with my...  almost everything...  It is a very capable and revealing amp, so you just hear the music!  Of course there are some tracks that also show their poor mastering, and along with some headphones (looking at you DT 1990!!) that will happily display their enhanced treble (ahem).  But, I am really enjoying it with quite a cross section of headphones (AQ NightOwl, Hifiman Sundara, Focal Elex, Senn HD58X, Senn HD6XX, Senn HD660s, Aeon Flow Closed, and the aforementioned DT 1990).  As I have some treble sensitivity I do find some tracks where there is just a bit too much in the upper octaves, and then I switch over to the CTH (that conveniently can be hooked up in daisy chain with the the LCX!), and sink into auditory bliss.

I really think that I like my D50/LCX combo better than my NFB 11.38...  But then I spend a night listening to all these cans on the NFB and think, hey, that's pretty good, and when I find an offensive track I hook up the NFB to my X7s amp and say ahh, that's better...

Which combination of my headphones, amps and DACs are better in my opinion?  Well, in the immortal words of Stephen Stills, love the one you're with...!

Life will only get more complicated...  Adding a DX7s (on the way), and THX 789 and THX 788 (when they are available) to the mix.  Lusting over the SMSL M10 (but really want to see reviews)...  Too much hardware, not enough time!

OK, when can I simply have all of these implanted in my head so I can carry all of this around with me everywhere?  There are a whole lot of meetings where I would have a lot more fun if I could just turn up the music...


----------



## abvolt

I agree the LCX does play good with all my hp's also, I really enjoy mine it turned out to be a great purchase..


----------



## Voxata

DX7S eh? Are you handy with a soldering iron? I replaced a couple caps with great benefit.


----------



## jsmiller58

Voxata said:


> DX7S eh? Are you handy with a soldering iron? I replaced a couple caps with great benefit.


It has been decades since I sat at a bench with a soldering iron...  if that is required then it goes back to Topping...  or to my youngest son who is pretty handy with a voltmeter and soldering iron...!


----------



## Voxata (Apr 14, 2020)

Not required at all, just changes the sound. The DX7S is dry and smooth, swapping some caps made it much meatier on the lowend, took off a bit of edge and a perceived blacker background. . Definitely NOT required, it's a bit of a trade-off. I'm just experimenting and enjoying the results.


----------



## jsmiller58

Voxata said:


> Not required at all, just changes the sound. The DX7S is dry and smooth, swapping some caps made it much meatier on the lowend, took off a bit of edge and a perceived blacker background. . Definitely NOT required, it's a bit of a trade-off. I'm just experimenting and enjoying the results.



Awesome!

If you don’t mind, at some point could you post which caps on the motherboard that you replaced and with what you replaced them (source would also be helpful)!  While I won’t do the changes myself, I have a son in Law School who I could use this as an excuse to give home more spending money, and I get a better DAC!

Also, any ideas on changes to lower the headphone output jacks impedance?  This is the aspect of the DX7s I am least looking forward to dealing with once it arrives...


----------



## Voxata

Sadly that is bound to the amp section they chose so there's no fixing that. Swapping the caps did help a bit though. I'm using 470uf 25v nichicon KZ series caps from mouser with the MUSE logo. I also enjoyed the Panasonic FMs (just two) swapped into the spots left of the black heatsink.


----------



## scarfacegt

Anyone using this in the eu? Can i use the power supply that followed the amp,and use and adapter for the contact in the wall?


----------



## Voxata

Should work, it's a switching PSU.


----------



## philk34

scarfacegt said:


> Anyone using this in the eu? Can i use the power supply that followed the amp,and use and adapter for the contact in the wall?


Yes, I do. 

Just a plug adapter US->EU


----------



## mark5hs

Would this be a worthwhile upgrade over a Geek Pulse standard? I use he560 headphones and they did come with an xlr cable


----------



## Voxata (Sep 25, 2018)

I use LCX with 560, tonally it is very nice where other amps are less so. Great combo. Eq on the lower bass helps my tastes.


----------



## abvolt

The LCX is a great sounding amp I enjoy it with all my hp's..


----------



## scarfacegt

What gain is it when the nob/button is out and when it is pressed in? And use high gain on lcd2c?


----------



## runeight

1X out
3X in


----------



## mark5hs

Thoughts on lcx + sdac vs schiit Jotunheim with dac?
Headphones are he560, hd650, audioquest nighthawk.


----------



## Megazine

mark5hs said:


> Thoughts on lcx + sdac vs schiit Jotunheim with dac?
> Headphones are he560, hd650, audioquest nighthawk.


Thats what I'm curious about. I just bought the LCX + sdac and like it so far


----------



## Voxata

I like both TBH. But, LCX is better with HE560 while the Jotunheim is amazing with HD650. Just my opinion.


----------



## Viper2005

The standalone Carbon X (no dac) is active on massdrop again!


----------



## Voxata

Nice! Didn't think they'd make more


----------



## displayname

Viper2005 said:


> The standalone Carbon X (no dac) is active on massdrop again!


The MD and Monoprice partnerships with Cavalli have been really cool to see. The Cavalli name went from high end boutique to highly accessible and affordable in 2018. 
Obviously a few trade offs had to be made compared to his original stuff, but with the Liquid Spark at $100, CTH at $250, Liquid Carbon X at $300, and Liquid Platinum at $700 there really has been a Cavalli amp for everyone in 2018. I think Schiit started shaking up the market, and these moves is forcing everyone to really get more innovative and keep their pricing sharp.


----------



## abvolt

Very true excellent points, I own the LCX and am thinking of getting the LP..


----------



## Krutsch

Just came back from a long business trip and my new LCX was waiting for me, along with Kimber Kable Hero XLR cables for my DAC, as well as an XLR cable for my MrSpeakers 'phones.

A lot of amp for $379 US and loving this playback chain, so far. A slightly soft, almost analog sound smoothness using my Bel Canto DAC in balanced mode.

I've been listening to my Walkman NW-A55 + Shure SE846 combo for the last 15 days, so I am probably reacting to the change in sound from my travel rig, which is a little bright with exaggerated bass.


----------



## eeagle

Krutsch said:


> Just came back from a long business trip and my new LCX was waiting for me, along with Kimber Kable Hero XLR cables for my DAC, as well as an XLR cable for my MrSpeakers 'phones.
> 
> A lot of amp for $379 US and loving this playback chain, so far. A slightly soft, almost analog sound smoothness using my Bel Canto DAC in balanced mode.
> 
> I've been listening to my Walkman NW-A55 + Shure SE846 combo for the last 15 days, so I am probably reacting to the change in sound from my travel rig, which is a little bright with exaggerated bass.


Nice rig and choices.  With that much new in the chain it will be hard to tell what made the most difference, but I will suspect that Cavalli Liquid Carbon is the main contender.  The LCX is a jack of all trades, don't sell the Grace sdac short in fact you can switch between it and the Bel Canto w/the flip of a switch and see if is worth the extra $.


----------



## MacMan31

I'm considering this or the THX 789 to pair with my Massdrop Grace SDAC. Is there an advantage to one over the other?


----------



## Voxata

LCX has more space/treble energy to me. The 789 does gradient bass much better and has more detail throughout. Also, the 789 is good with SE/Bal in and out no problems. The LCX is best fully balanced. The 789 has a great stage don't get me wrong but for gaming I'd take the LCX over it. Music, 789.


----------



## PaganDL

@MacMan31,

Both are great amps, only have the MLCX so can't compare yet with the THX 789 but by all reports & what I understand from THX, hard to go wrong either way.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## ThisPandaIsAFish

I've heard of issues with the measurements of this amp in certain reviews. Could anyone elaborate?


----------



## MacMan31

Voxata said:


> LCX has more space/treble energy to me. The 789 does gradient bass much better and has more detail throughout. Also, the 789 is good with SE/Bal in and out no problems. The LCX is best fully balanced. The 789 has a great stage don't get me wrong but for gaming I'd take the LCX over it. Music, 789.



My listening would be mainly music so you say the THX 789 would be better? I have a balance cable for my HD6XX.


----------



## thebkt

ThisPandaIsAFish said:


> I've heard of issues with the measurements of this amp in certain reviews. Could anyone elaborate?


There aren't problems, it just doesn't measure as well as the thx; which measures exceptionally well. That doesn't change the fact that the LCX sounds great and sounds clearer and punchier than the amp in my idsd BL which I believe measures better.

My usual disclaimer regarding that other site that I presume you read about the 'problems'. Take anything on there with a grain of salt. His methodology is flawed and measurements are inconsistent.


----------



## Zbell (Jan 25, 2019)

I own both the LCX and THX-789. I use them mostly balanced with HD600s and TH-X00PH right now. They are both fantastic and you really can't go wrong. IMO, the THX is incredibly neutral, detailed and refined. I use it at home in my reference system with a Mimby and Loki for occasional EQ. I also have a Bottlehead Crack at home to switch things up with that amazing tube sound.  I really like the combo and I think the amps compliment each other well. The THX is incredibly resolving, accurate, and punchy.

On the other hand, the LCX is a bit warmer, with more emphasized bass (to my ears) and a smoother presentation. When comparing the two, the THX sounds a bit thinner perhaps, but more accurate and maybe a tad more dynamic. The LCX* is warmer with more bass weight (maybe a little boomier) and smoother and I think it's a better all-arounder for rock music and pairs really well with my TH-X00. Therefore I use the LCX as my work rig (the version with the built-in SDAC). They're both equally as good, but with different presentations when using the HD600s I think. The single-ended output is better on the THX for sure (if you plan to use SE).

I guess overall, my opinion would be if you're using balanced output and you want punchy, accurate, dynamic and neutral sound, go with the THX. If you want something a little warmer, easier to listen to, and with a thicker overall tonality and presentation go with the LCX.


----------



## eeagle

I too own both the LCX + SDAC and the 789.  Agree with the above comment that the LCX is a warmer presentation.  I bought it at the same time I picked up the Elex and find the pairing w/balance cable a real delight, the Elex is a bit too analytical for my liking w/the 789.  The 789 pushes my harder to drive planar HE560's effortlessly and is primarily what I use it for. I've enjoyed both of these MD amps.


----------



## Voxata

I use a modded 6XX and the THX 789 pulls ahead for me. The detail level through the FR is greater IMO. If your primary use is music, an extra $50 is a no brainer to recommend the THX.


----------



## MacMan31

PaganDL said:


> @MacMan31,
> 
> Both are great amps, only have the MLCX so can't compare yet with the THX 789 but by all reports & what I understand from THX, hard to go wrong either way.
> 
> Hope you have a great day !



Hmm okay. Well I'm using an Aune X7S right now paired with the MD Grace SDAC so I'm wondering if any of the Massdrop Amp offerings are really an upgrade over the Aune X7S.


----------



## PaganDL

Hi @MacMan31,

Don't have the X7S so can't comment one something I don't have.

Also depends on you, what other amps have you tried other than the X7S? 

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## MacMan31

PaganDL said:


> Hi @MacMan31,
> 
> Don't have the X7S so can't comment one something I don't have.
> 
> ...



I've only tried the Micca Origen+ and the AudioEngine D1 prior to the Aune X7S.


----------



## PaganDL

Hi @MacMan31,

Have not tried those amps either but also can't say whether I can give you a clear answer either, as I also don't have your hearing or know your tastes.

Apologies for not being better help.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## CoFire

Voxata said:


> LCX has more space/treble energy to me. The 789 does gradient bass much better and has more detail throughout. Also, the 789 is good with SE/Bal in and out no problems. The LCX is best fully balanced. The 789 has a great stage don't get me wrong but for gaming I'd take the LCX over it. Music, 789.



Good succinct summary which I agree with except for the gaming... only because I don't game. 



Zbell said:


> I own both the LCX and THX-789. I use them mostly balanced with HD600s and TH-X00PH right now. They are both fantastic and you really can't go wrong. IMO, the THX is incredibly neutral, detailed and refined. I use it at home in my reference system with a Mimby and Loki for occasional EQ. I also have a Bottlehead Crack at home to switch things up with that amazing tube sound.  I really like the combo and I think the amps compliment each other well. The THX is incredibly resolving, accurate, and punchy.
> 
> On the other hand, the LCX is a bit warmer, with more emphasized bass (to my ears) and a smoother presentation. When comparing the two, the THX sounds a bit thinner perhaps, but more accurate and maybe a tad more dynamic. The THX is warmer with more bass weight (maybe a little boomier) and smoother and I think it's a better all-arounder for rock music and pairs really well with my TH-X00. Therefore I use the LCX as my work rig (the version with the built-in SDAC). They're both equally as good, but with different presentations when using the HD600s I think. The single-ended output is better on the THX for sure (if you plan to use SE).
> 
> I guess overall, my opinion would be if you're using balanced output and you want punchy, accurate, dynamic and neutral sound, go with the THX. If you want something a little warmer, easier to listen to, and with a thicker overall tonality and presentation go with the LCX.



In the second paragraph, I think you meant the LCX is warmer. I have both these amps and agree here also. 



Voxata said:


> I use a modded 6XX and the THX 789 pulls ahead for me. The detail level through the FR is greater IMO. If your primary use is music, an extra $50 is a no brainer to recommend the THX.



The THX AAA 789 lifts the veil off the HD6XX and is an enjoyable pairing. 

Just wanted to confirm these observations since I've been listening to both amps for the past month or so.


----------



## abvolt

Well I've changed part of my source input to my LCX, I listen to CD's and I used to also use Spotify which is mp3 quality, I'm now using Qobuz HiRes 24bit (first time listening to hires) and have to say this amp is for more revealing than I ever knew it's way better sounding, This is a great inexpensive amp and it sounds so good now, you need to try this out if you haven't..


----------



## buke9

I have yet to hear the LCX but do have the original Liquid Carbon and if it close it is yes a great amp.


----------



## Focux

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-liquid-carbon-x-sdac-dac-amp

apologies if off topic but any idea if the dac on this is better than the Mojo?

am waiting for the THX amp to pair w mojo but if the sdac or cth + sdac configs are better than using mojo w thx then i guess no point waiting..


----------



## eeagle

Focux said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-liquid-carbon-x-sdac-dac-amp
> 
> apologies if off topic but any idea if the dac on this is better than the Mojo?
> 
> am waiting for the THX amp to pair w mojo but if the sdac or cth + sdac configs are better than using mojo w thx then i guess no point waiting..



I have a lot of respect for the Grace and Cavalli  designs and sound, this is an excellent combo IMO.  The SDAC can be used stand alone or w/LCX making for a very versatile rig.  The SDAC AKM AK4452 is limited to  24 bit/96 kHz which may a deal breaker for some, but I personally have a tough time actually telling the difference between 96kbps and higher rates in AB testing.

Pure spec wise the Mojo 789/THX is the better combo, but you won't be getting the fun colored Cavalli sound   The Mojo is really more of a portable device and my current DAC of choice is the SMSL SU-8 providing balanced output for the 789/THX.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Hi just grabbed the non Sdac version of this today. I’m going to use my modi3 and Loki with it. Any connectivity issues? I would plan to use the balanced cable for my headphones. I’m reading something about a fully balanced DAC which I don’t understand. Just want to make sure I can plug and play the modi to this and still go balanced on the amp. Tia.


----------



## eeagle

clerkpalmer said:


> Hi just grabbed the non Sdac version of this today. I’m going to use my modi3 and Loki with it. Any connectivity issues? I would plan to use the balanced cable for my headphones. I’m reading something about a fully balanced DAC which I don’t understand. Just want to make sure I can plug and play the modi to this and still go balanced on the amp. Tia.


You will be fine the balanced output works with either balanced or single ended DACs; in fact the SDAC version is single ended DAC.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Correct- the Liquid Carbon will take an unbalanced input and phase-split the signal to run it balanced through the amp to balanced output.


----------



## CoFire

Can somebody verify the SMPS Output on their power supply brick? Looking for voltage and amperage. I want to be sure I didn't swap bricks. Most of mine are labeled but I didn't get around to labeling this one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donato

CoFire said:


> Can somebody verify the SMPS Output on their power supply brick? Looking for voltage and amperage. I want to be sure I didn't swap bricks. Most of mine are labeled but I didn't get around to labeling this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



30V, 1.25A


----------



## noobandroid

i am considering to buy this, my source is DAC on UD-301 (TEAC) and balanced out to the amp, and pair with HD650, LCD 2C, and a custom IEM, playing genre mostly trivium similar musics, and totally dig hearing drum rolls


----------



## spyder1

noobandroid said:


> i am considering to buy this, my source is DAC on UD-301 (TEAC) and balanced out to the amp, and pair with HD650, LCD 2C, and a custom IEM, playing genre mostly trivium similar musics, and totally dig hearing drum rolls



Senheiser HD650 w/ balanced cable, IEM used w/ SE output should give you EXCELLENT SQ. That is how I use my Cavalli LCX.


----------



## noobandroid

spyder1 said:


> Senheiser HD650 w/ balanced cable, IEM used w/ SE output should give you EXCELLENT SQ. That is how I use my Cavalli LCX.


but there are a lot of concerns on the QC consistency that im concerned too


----------



## CEE TEE

noobandroid said:


> but there are a lot of concerns on the QC consistency that im concerned too


The LCX made by Drop has been stable, super-consistent and we back it if there are any issues...


----------



## abvolt

noobandroid said:


> but there are a lot of concerns on the QC consistency that im concerned too



There's not been issues with mine I've had it since release this is an excellent sounding amp..


----------



## Tsyer

noobandroid said:


> but there are a lot of concerns on the QC consistency that im concerned too



My unit was one of the earliest production units. Almost immediately after i received it, one of the SE inputs did not work. I hv been using it with balanced inputs since. Did not want to incur shipment costs to repair as i live in south east asia.


----------



## noobandroid (Jun 27, 2019)

im uncertain, its either this or the jds atom, but i think atom might be the better path, or not



Tsyer said:


> My unit was one of the earliest production units. Almost immediately after i received it, one of the SE inputs did not work. I hv been using it with balanced inputs since. Did not want to incur shipment costs to repair as i live in south east asia.


you are Singapore, i am malaysia, same scenario concern


----------



## omegaorgun

I found using a Khadas it picked up a lot of interference. The amp to me was very muddy and bloated. It might go well with bright headphones but in truth I was disappointed.


----------



## Shane D

This is on special today for $199.00. That is half the price of the 789 now. I have spoken to a few owners of the 789 that infer I many not enjoy the 789. I am not an audiophile. I do not crave transparent, neutral, etc. 
I like "fun" headphones and amps. I am in love with my Burson Fun and unimpressed with my Loxjie P20.

Thinking Hard about pulling the trigger...

Shane D


----------



## Zbell

Shane D said:


> This is on special today for $199.00. That is half the price of the 789 now. I have spoken to a few owners of the 789 that infer I many not enjoy the 789. I am not an audiophile. I do not crave transparent, neutral, etc.
> I like "fun" headphones and amps. I am in love with my Burson Fun and unimpressed with my Loxjie P20.
> 
> Thinking Hard about pulling the trigger...
> ...


I really enjoy my LCX. I think for $200, it might be the best SS desktop amp you can buy. Good features and solid construction. Fantastic sound. I would jump on it for that price.


----------



## Shane D

Zbell said:


> I really enjoy my LCX. I think for $200, it might be the best SS desktop amp you can buy. Good features and solid construction. Fantastic sound. I would jump on it for that price.



The trigger finger is itchy...

Shane D


----------



## Alfredo3001

Deal alert!
MASSDROP X ALEX CAVALLI LIQUID CARBON X AMP     for    $199

https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-liquid-carbon-x-amp


----------



## Alfredo3001

Shane D said:


> The trigger finger is itchy...
> 
> Shane D


I dont know if i wont be able to not buy it lol. between this and the atom?
i was going to buy the atom later this month.


----------



## Shane D (Jul 15, 2019)

Alfredo3001 said:


> I dont know if i wont be able to not buy it lol. between this and the atom?
> i was going to buy the atom later this month.



I just bought it. I wanted to replace my balanced amp as I don't even use it anymore. It is supposed to be a Very good balanced amp.

My landed cost with shipping and conversion (Canada) will be about $325.00. If it doesn't work out, I can probably sell it for $225.00 to $250.00. Pretty low risk on my part.

Shane D


----------



## Alfredo3001

Shane D said:


> I just bought it. I wanted to replace my balanced amp as I don't even use it anymore. It is supposed to be a Very good balanced amp.
> 
> My landed cost with shipping and conversion (Canada) will be about $325.00. If it doesn't work out, I can probably sell it for $225.00 to $250.00. Pretty low risk on my part.
> 
> Shane D


I could also buy it and then sell it. But i have spent to much right now lol and i want to save for later deals from amazon. I dont want to go on a shopping spree with amazon prime and drop.
I want an amp and a dac, i have right now the micca g2. 
Also, the liquid spark will be on sale at 10:15am ct on amazon prime! if they price seems right i might buy the liquid spark.
I dont have balance headphones nor cables. I will definitely go balanced at some point, but the upgrade wont be cheap. The amp, plus all the cables....


----------



## Shane D

Alfredo3001 said:


> I could also buy it and then sell it. But i have spent to much right now lol and i want to save for later deals from amazon. I dont want to go on a shopping spree with amazon prime and drop.
> I want an amp and a dac, i have right now the micca g2.
> Also, the liquid spark will be on sale at 10:15am ct on amazon prime! if they price seems right i might buy the liquid spark.
> I dont have balance headphones nor cables. I will definitely go balanced at some point, but the upgrade wont be cheap. The amp, plus all the cables....



I hear you on the full cost of balanced. The Spark is supposed to be a sweet little amp. You could even try a Modi for a DAC. Great price points and pretty good gear.

Shane D


----------



## buke9

That is a crazy good price for that amp I paid $599 for my original 1st run Carbon. A person that owns the Drop version heard mine and says they are very close to sounding the same so I would recommend it highly it is a very good amp with plenty of power and that sweet Cavalli sound runs my Abyss with ease and also a good pairing with the HD-800’s if I didn’t already have one that price would be hard to pass up.


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

i also have a brand new one (bought two never used the second other then to check that it worked and handled with gloves) id let go for the same price if anyone doesnt get in on the drop for this.


----------



## Shane D

Man, try to find a review on this amp!
I read our thread and most of the stuff on MassDrop (almost all of which is always useless) but I can't find anything on YouTube or any audio site/magazine. There are a couple with a DAC, but that's it.

I have rarely (ever?) seen this little coverage of a well known product. At least in Audio circles.

Usually I research every new purchase to death, but I guess this will be the exception.

Shane D


----------



## abvolt

I'll say @Shane D you won't regret your purchase this amp sounds great I use mine all the time love it..


----------



## Shane D

abvolt said:


> I'll say @Shane D you won't regret your purchase this amp sounds great I use mine all the time love it..



Just got an email that it shipped today! Very excited.

Shane D


----------



## buke9

Shane D said:


> Just got an email that it shipped today! Very excited.
> 
> Shane D


 I waited for over 7 months for my first run Carbon so not to much of a wait but well worth it.


----------



## Shane D

buke9 said:


> I waited for over 7 months for my first run Carbon so not to much of a wait but well worth it.



When I got my HD6XX's I waited 4 to 5 months.

Shane D


----------



## buke9

Shane D said:


> When I got my HD6XX's I waited 4 to 5 months.
> 
> Shane D


 I was on the first run of those too and had the same wait time. Not my favorite with the Carbon though.


----------



## Shane D

buke9 said:


> I was on the first run of those too and had the same wait time. Not my favorite with the Carbon though.



I am hoping that I like the Carbon WAY more than I liked the HD6XX's.

Shane D


----------



## buke9

I think the 6xx’s are more amp dependent than the 800’s for me. The 6xx’s and a Bottlehead Crack is just something else though it is like they are made for each other and the mids are just awesome and I don’t use that lightly.


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> I am hoping that I like the Carbon WAY more than I liked the HD6XX's.
> 
> Shane D


While I haven't heard a LCX I've been lucky to have used a friends Liquid Carbon ver1 for a few months and its one of the better SS amps that I've tried, one of the few that was decent with my HD800 and HE560.


----------



## Shane D

But weren't the original ones much higher quality than the MassDrop versions?

Shane D


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

i HAD both the original cavalli carbon and the lcx. i still HAVE the lcx. does that answer it for you lol


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

Shane D said:


> But weren't the original ones much higher quality than the MassDrop versions?
> 
> Shane D


i know a number of people who had issues with the original carbon and had to send them back for warranty. im not 100% sure but i think i remember reading of other issues also with that original run. one of my lcx is one of the original run and one is from the second run no issues with either one.


----------



## buke9

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> i HAD both the original cavalli carbon and the lcx. i still HAVE the lcx. does that answer it for you lol


 So you think the original was inferior?


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

no i wouldnt use the term inferior at all. but the cost difference was kind of ridiculous for the overall difference in sound. so after listening closely and at the time knowing how much i could sell the original one for i kept the massdrop unit.


----------



## Shane D

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> i HAD both the original cavalli carbon and the lcx. i still HAVE the lcx. does that answer it for you lol



Fair enough.

Shane D


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

i wonder if they are discontinuing this model with this kind of price drop it makes me wonder. unless this is just temporary. i may regret selling my extra one lol.


----------



## Shane D

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> i wonder if they are discontinuing this model with this kind of price drop it makes me wonder. unless this is just temporary. i may regret selling my extra one lol.



I think they are just looking to up the numbers during the summer lull. They had a sale on the 6XX's recently.
Prime Days might become a thing for more and more retailers. It's a LONG time 'till Black Friday/Christmas.

Shane D


----------



## buke9

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> no i wouldnt use the term inferior at all. but the cost difference was kind of ridiculous for the overall difference in sound. so after listening closely and at the time knowing how much i could sell the original one for i kept the massdrop unit.


 Well would not give them too much grief as the original was well before the Drop version . Actually more pissed about the Spark as was waiting for it as a portable amp and the prototype was just so sweet but just didn’t make it and the Spark is pretty close but would love to have it as a portable amp it was just so nice.


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

yup the spark was one i wanted to pick up.


----------



## PaganDL

Just my humble two cents,

LCX amp is my second go to amp in my collection on a weekly basis.

Pairs well with a lot of head gear though can be source dependant to get a certain sound (your mileage will vary, of course) nor do I have or use Sennhieser headphones though 820 is on my list for sometime in the future.

Anyway, as stated many tiimes by myself & others, a good, well recorded source makes all the difference as well as no _serious_ expectations.

Hope everyone has a great day !


----------



## Krutsch

PaganDL said:


> ...
> Pairs well with a lot of head gear though can be source dependent to get a certain sound (your mileage will vary, of course) nor do I have or use Sennhieser headphones though 820 is on my list for sometime in the future.
> ...



Mine pairs exceptionally well with my Mr. Speakers Ether OPEN, using a balanced cable. Really brings out the best in those cans. My Sennheiser HD-650s? Not so much, but that's what the Woo is for.


----------



## Shane D (Sep 4, 2019)

I got my amp today and will be testing it tomorrow. I will be comparing this to my Loxjie P20 amp in balanced mode. The LCX is double the price and _should_ be better.

For balanced mode my choices are:
1) Beyer T5p.2's

2) Meze 99 Classic's. I don't really think amping does much for these.

3) HE4XX's. Not a fan of these 'phones and this is their last chance to impress me.

Maybe I will also try my Grado's via SE.

Shane D


----------



## PaganDL

@Shane D,

Tube & Solid State are definitely different sonically with their own unique sound.

I enjoy both the LCX & P 20 for different reasons, just a suggestion, don't be fooled by price, enjoy your gear for what they are in their own right & synergy & not how they compare.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## trellus

PaganDL said:


> @Shane D,
> 
> Tube & Solid State are definitely different sonically with their own unique sound.
> 
> ...



I don’t find the Loxjie P20 to be very tubey at or colored, at least with the stock tubes which is all I’ve listened with.  

Would you say the LCX has a more or less colored sound?  It seems to have more power, just going by the specs? A meatier sound?


----------



## Shane D (Jul 27, 2019)

Using my new amp and it has been surprising so far.
I only have about three hours in so far.
First headphones were the Beyer T5p.2's closed backs. Not sounding good at all. Seems muffled. Maybe it doesn't sound great right out of the box? I will try these again later.

Now I am craving an open back sound. I look at my little pile of "stuff to be sold" on the floor. I grab my HE4XX's and throw them on. Wow! What a difference. These 'phones have gone through several amps and have never impressed me. But this is sounding good. I had 90's rock on shuffle and everything sounded wonderful.
I have now switched over to Florence and the Machine. Very happy with this sound. Different from the Burson. More analog? Not quite as clean?
I am missing the added base from Schiit EQ. I might try to cable in the EQ via RCA connections and continue the balanced out and see how that sounds.

My volume setting for the Beyer's was 9:00. With the planar's it is between 12:00 and 1:00. All in low gain.

My new chain is Sony ZX300 (DAP) to SMSL SU-8 (DAC) to LCX (via XLR) to HE4XX's (via XLR).

Shane D


----------



## PaganDL

trellus said:


> I don’t find the Loxjie P20 to be very tubey at or colored, at least with the stock tubes which is all I’ve listened with.
> 
> Would you say the LCX has a more or less colored sound?  It seems to have more power, just going by the specs? A meatier sound?




Hi @trellus,

I never said P 20 was tubey or coloured. I also have stock tubes still installed.
In fact, to my ears, P 20 almost doesn't sound tube like given how low noise & clean it is on my setup but there are many factors why this may be the case though there are certainly tube amps I've heard which sound similar to the P 20.
Also, head gear & amp synergy make a lot of difference as well as individual gear specs to a degree.
This also doesn't include how one hears, head shape, ear & canal shape, overall comfort.

For tube vs solid state sound, I was speaking in general terms & honestly, I like both.

LCX on my setup I find very smooth, almost reference but with enough impact to remain engaging as well as a nice warmth.
There is certainly enough power though it depends on source & source recording quality in my opinion.
The very low to neglible SNR & relatively black blackground also helps a lot.
For headphones, I tend to use LCX the second most out of all the desk amps I own.
It also works quite well with IEMs, even the more sensitive.

Hope this answers some questions, feel free to ask more if you need.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## DavidA

Shane D said:


> Using my new amp and it has been surprising so far.
> I only have about three hours in so far.
> First headphones were the Beyer T5p.2's closed backs. Not sounding good at all. Seems muffled. Maybe it doesn't sound great right out of the box? I will try these again later.
> 
> ...


I can relate that you like the HD4XX on the LCX, to me the LC v1 that I borrowed from a friend was quite good with my planar headphones (LCD-2f, HE560 smc, HE400i smc and HE400) but not the best choice for my T1gen1 or DT990 premium which sounded a bit cleaner and full on my BH Crack.

@PaganDL, agree that synergy between headphone and amp is an important consideration in picking gear


----------



## Shane D (Sep 4, 2019)

Today I have been doing a head to head with Burson Fun-Classic. Only using Florence and the Machine as I know her music so well.

First hour and a half was with the HE4XX's. I think the LCX sounded more open, but a little noisy (bright? Grainy?). Overall, I thought the LCX was at least as good and maybe better. And that was all done SE vs Balanced. Just changing the headphone jacks back and forth, as the DAC is filling both outputs at the same time.

Now I am using the Beyer T5p.2's and they are sounding Great with the LCX.

I wish I could test my beloved Grado GH2's, but Cavilli has stated that the SE output is very inferior VS the Balanced output.

I think I will keep this comparison going for at least a week to be sure. And it is so easy to do. It will be Much more work to do it with the P20.
Decisions to be made by Labour Day.

As an aside, anybody here going to hop on that MassDrop offering? It is staying up for a full month this time with a November delivery. I am thinking that if I make the decision to sell two amps, maybe I...

Shane D


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> As an aside, anybody here going to hop on that MassDrop offering? It is staying up for a full month this time with a November delivery. I am thinking that if I make the decision to sell two amps, maybe I...
> 
> Shane D



I caved in and joined the drop today for the THX AAA 789, assuming that’s what you were referring to... I was surprised it stuck around as I didn’t have the financing for it when the drop first started and I figured it was a cinch that meant I would miss it yet again... but nope, it was still available this morning and I couldn’t pass it up 

And, to keep it on topic for the LCX, I pulled the trigger on the 789 drop just a couple of hours before closing on a sale from a Head Fi member on a used LCX also today so I’m probably saturated on amp purchases for a while, but I’ve been waiting and planning and researching the Liquid Carbon (both V1 as there’s one selling for a good price right now in the sale section here, and the LCX), the Matrix HPA-3B, the Schiit Jotunheim, and the THX 789... decided to go for the big prize 789 for the “linear” and “powerful” but also wanted to get a warmer amp and decided the LCX might fulfill that... will find out soon.


----------



## Shane D

I am thinking the same thing. I am looking at moving my Burson and my P20.

It would be a nice Christmas gift to yourself.


Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

I can't wait to get my LCX back from repairs from Avenson Audio. Since I purchased mine from eBay, Drop will not honor the warranty. I found Avenson Audio as a warranty repair provider for Cavalli and reached out to them. 

My LCX was in need of replacement push buttons for the input selector, gain and power switches. Also the volume potentiometer is being replaced. I am sure these repairs will make my LCX look and sound like a brand new amplifier. 

I will post my impressions after the amplifier returns. I can't wait to get it back.


----------



## eeagle

dbsylvia said:


> I can't wait to get my LCX back from repairs from Avenson Audio. Since I purchased mine from eBay, Drop will not honor the warranty. I found Avenson Audio as a warranty repair provider for Cavalli and reached out to them.
> 
> My LCX was in need of replacement push buttons for the input selector, gain and power switches. Also the volume potentiometer is being replaced. I am sure these repairs will make my LCX look and sound like a brand new amplifier.
> 
> I will post my impressions after the amplifier returns. I can't wait to get it back.


Hope you got a good price on the used LCX to make it worth the repair cost plus shipping back and forth.  

The LCX is a favorite of mine.  I keep my Focal Elex plugged in most of the time and have recently started using the Airist Audio R-2R as a source making  for a nice combination to my ear.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I can't wait to get my LCX back from repairs from Avenson Audio. Since I purchased mine from eBay, Drop will not honor the warranty. I found Avenson Audio as a warranty repair provider for Cavalli and reached out to them.
> 
> My LCX was in need of replacement push buttons for the input selector, gain and power switches. Also the volume potentiometer is being replaced. I am sure these repairs will make my LCX look and sound like a brand new amplifier.
> 
> I will post my impressions after the amplifier returns. I can't wait to get it back.



So, ALL your buttons went? At the same time? Were they cutting out or just broken?

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

eeagle said:


> Hope you got a good price on the used LCX to make it worth the repair cost plus shipping back and forth.
> 
> The LCX is a favorite of mine.  I keep my Focal Elex plugged in most of the time and have recently started using the Airist Audio R-2R as a source making  for a nice combination to my ear.


I obtained the LCX for $150. Labor and parts and shipping have been about $100. 

I have been using the Geshelli Labs Enog 2 Pro for balanced input. I use the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 788 for RCA input. I love the sound from both.


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> So, ALL your buttons went? At the same time? Were they cutting out or just broken?
> 
> Shane D


It was shorting out when changing the inputs. Apparently it was causing issues with all the other switches. I'm glad that Avenson was able to diagnose and determine all needed to be replaced then get back and have more issues because something else fails.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I obtained the LCX for $150. Labor and parts and shipping have been about $100.
> 
> I have been using the Geshelli Labs Enog 2 Pro for balanced input. I use the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 788 for RCA input. I love the sound from both.



Wow, that is not cheap. I just paid $199.00 for a new one. With, I believe, one year warranty.

I understand that "stuff" happens, but amps have no moving parts and should last for decades. I guess buttons are moving parts, but they are nothing like turn tables or CD players. I have had problems with my Burson Fun and it really ticks me off.

So, you don't care for the DAC in your 788?

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Wow, that is not cheap. I just paid $199.00 for a new one. With, I believe, one year warranty.
> 
> I understand that "stuff" happens, but amps have no moving parts and should last for decades. I guess buttons are moving parts, but they are nothing like turn tables or CD players. I have had problems with my Burson Fun and it really ticks me off.
> 
> ...


My LCX was brand new/open box, it was never turned on before I received it. The seller on eBay purchased and then decided to go with another amplifier. Sadly I just got one that had some build quality issues apparently. I am ok with the price I paid for the amplifier. Wish I didn't have to pay for the repairs but that happens but those prices are fair. 

As for the DAC in the 788, I love it. No complaints at all. I also love the Enog 2 Pro DAC. Both make for a good pairing with the LCX.


----------



## Shane D

1
K


dbsylvia said:


> My LCX was brand new/open box, it was never turned on before I received it. The seller on eBay purchased and then decided to go with another amplifier. Sadly I just got one that had some build quality issues apparently. I am ok with the price I paid for the amplifier. Wish I didn't have to pay for the repairs but that happens but those prices are fair.
> 
> As for the DAC in the 788, I love it. No complaints at all. I also love the Enog 2 Pro DAC. Both make for a good pairing with the LCX.



I was just curious why you would use an amp/DAC with your amp and not just the DAC.

If the amp was an open box than that is a really good price. I got $199.00 during "Prime Days".

Shane D


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

the unit i got during prime days i had to send back an lcx because of a bad volume pot. my other one has been perfect. so they cant all be good. even at 250$ its not a bad price overall.


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> 1
> K
> 
> 
> ...


I use the Geshelli and Monolith dacs to compare differences in the LCX. I absolutely love the 788 DAC/Amp on its own. I just like to tinker and hear all the differences in all my gear. 

$199 is a good price for the LCX.


----------



## dbsylvia

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> the unit i got during prime days i had to send back an lcx because of a bad volume pot. my other one has been perfect. so they cant all be good. even at 250$ its not a bad price overall.


Yeah sadly there appears to be some quality issues randomly sprinkled in the purchases.Im glad that your replacement is working okay. I think the asking price of $250 is fair. But if a deal can be found then it is even better, obviously


----------



## Shane D

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> the unit i got during prime days i had to send back an lcx because of a bad volume pot. my other one has been perfect. so they cant all be good. even at 250$ its not a bad price overall.



Guess I lucked out as everything seems to work so far. I will be checking the RCA's tomorrow as I try to run my EQ through it.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

The RCA's check out fine. I am now running my Schiit Loki through the amp via RCA's. Still using balanced out.
When you get used to EQing, it is addictive.

This amp is growing on me.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

I received my LCX back from warranty repair. Avenson Audio did a fantastic job repairing it. I had forgotten how much I love this amp. It sounds wonderful and better than before. But it has been a month since I last heard it. I am going to do some more listening and comparing and then I will post a review on my channel.


----------



## dbsylvia

dbsylvia said:


> I received my LCX back from warranty repair. Avenson Audio did a fantastic job repairing it. I had forgotten how much I love this amp. It sounds wonderful and better than before. But it has been a month since I last heard it. I am going to do some more listening and comparing and then I will post a review on my channel.



So bad news, my gain switch has started shorting out just now. I am in contact with Avenson Audio to see about resolution in this matter. I've had the LCX one day since it was repaired. Needless to say I am slightly annoyed. We shall see what Avenson has to say.


----------



## Shane D (Sep 4, 2019)

dbsylvia said:


> So bad news, my gain switch has started shorting out just now. I am in contact with Avenson Audio to see about resolution in this matter. I've had the LCX one day since it was repaired. Needless to say I am slightly annoyed. We shall see what Avenson has to say.



Yikes! Just think if you were shipping from Canada.
I think I checked my gain switch for less than a minute. I will never use high gain with the phones I have. With my HE4XX's, I go between 11:00 and 1:00 in low gain.

You guys are freaking me out on quality issues. I have been thinking hard on picking up the THX AAA 789, but there is basically no warranty or servicing, same as the LCX. Within one year you can get a refund and that's it. With the LCX and the 789 after one year, I would be on my own. I am not going to ship a $300.00 (Canadian $'s) down to the US for repairs. That could easily add up to $300.00 in shipping, parts and labour and would likely only have a 30 to 90 warranty.  Hmmmm.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Yikes! Just think if you were shipping from Canada.
> I think I checked my gain switch for less than a minute. I will never use high gain with the phones I have. With my HE4XX's, I go between 11:00 and 12:00 in low gain.
> 
> You guys are freaking me out on quality issues. I have been thinking hard on picking up the THX AAA 789, but there is basically no warranty or servicing, same as the LCX. Within one year you can get a refund and that's it. With the LCX and the 789 after one year, I would be on my own. I am not going to ship a $300.00 (Canadian $'s) down to the US for repairs. That could easily add up to $300.00 in shipping, parts and labour and would likely only have a 30 to 90 warranty.  Hmmmm.
> ...


Not trying to freak you out, sorry. I totally understand your concern. It was expensive enough from Indiana to Texas to ship. With 2 hours of repairs @$70 phr and the shipping back and forth, I have now paid more for repairs then I did for the entire amp. 

Hopefully Avenson will reach out soon to discuss a resolution. I am sure they will as they seem to be a stand-up company. 

I can use my LCX on lo gain just fine but it would be nice to have hi gain when needed. Also who knows if that short will cause more issues down the road.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 12, 2019)

dbsylvia said:


> Not trying to freak you out, sorry. I totally understand your concern. It was expensive enough from Indiana to Texas to ship. With 2 hours of repairs @$70 phr and the shipping back and forth, I have now paid more for repairs then I did for the entire amp.
> 
> Hopefully Avenson will reach out soon to discuss a resolution. I am sure they will as they seem to be a stand-up company.
> 
> I can use my LCX on lo gain just fine but it would be nice to have hi gain when needed. Also who knows if that short will cause more issues down the road.



Good luck and I hope they look after you. Didn't they check ALL the buttons? Or just a few?
I am guessing you will have to pay at least more shipping. A third party will probably never accept 100% responsibility for the product.

Over decades with stereo amps and receivers they lasted forever. Or at least until you got tired of looking at them or needed new features. It doesn't seem like headphone amps will follow the same path.

Shane D


----------



## Krutsch (Aug 11, 2019)

See the white dot on the volume pot? I got tired of guessing where the volume level was in low-level light. I thought about adding a stripe to the input switch, but I can feel that one.

LED LightDims on Amazon.

I swear, this amp is the best audio $$$ I've ever spent. Listening with my Mr Speakers ETHER Open is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Shane D

This amp is HUGE bang for the buck (I got it on sale)! 
Today and yesterday I have been using it with my HD58X. Both work well and it is another nice combo.

Shane D


----------



## omegaorgun

What is the power difference between this and the original?


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> So bad news, my gain switch has started shorting out just now. I am in contact with Avenson Audio to see about resolution in this matter. I've had the LCX one day since it was repaired. Needless to say I am slightly annoyed. We shall see what Avenson has to say.



So, what has happened over the past three weeks?

The tough part about buying $100.00, $200.00 and even $300.00 electronic items is that they are pretty much disposable. Unless you're a Mr. Fix-it, spending $100.00 to $200.00 repairing these items at a third party doesn't really make any sense. I wouldn't. We all love the cheap stuff, but there is a reason it is cheap.

I would spend if it was with the original manufacturer, but that's about it.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> So, what has happened over the past three weeks?
> 
> The tough part about buying $100.00, $200.00 and even $300.00 electronic items is that they are pretty much disposable. Unless you're a Mr. Fix-it, spending $100.00 to $200.00 repairing these items at a third party doesn't really make any sense. I wouldn't. We all love the cheap stuff, but there is a reason it is cheap.
> 
> ...


I have returned them to Avenson Audio for repairs again, they are covering cost this time. Hopefully the gain switch will be an easy fix. The amp is stellar when working properly but....I hope this is the last repair it has to endure


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I have returned them to Avenson Audio for repairs again, they are covering cost this time. Hopefully the gain switch will be an easy fix. The amp is stellar when working properly but....I hope this is the last repair it has to endure



Did you pay the shipping back?

Good luck! I am liking it more every time I use it.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

FireLion said:


> What is the power difference between this and the original?


Looks like the original Liquid Carbon was 1.5w at 50ohm
LCX is 2.8w at 50ohms


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Did you pay the shipping back?
> 
> Good luck! I am liking it more every time I use it.
> 
> Shane D


Avenson is covering all cost for this second repair trip.

I am glad you are liking the LCX every time you have the pleasure of using it. I hope to have the same experience again soon.


----------



## abvolt

dbsylvia said:


> I have returned them to Avenson Audio for repairs again, they are covering cost this time. Hopefully the gain switch will be an easy fix. The amp is stellar when working properly but....I hope this is the last repair it has to endure


 
That sucks hope it all works out for you I've had mine since the amps first release no issues so far hope it stays that way, good luck..


----------



## dbsylvia

Thanks. I think it was a fluke issue after the first repairs. I am sure it will be great after this repair. I am glad that you are enjoying yours.


----------



## omegaorgun

LCX + D10 sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Shane D

I love it with my SMSL SU-8.

Anybody else getting on that 789 train? I think they only sold about 1K on the first 30- day run, which I am guessing is WAY less than they thought. Then they post another 30 day run. In 12 days their count has gone from 5.1K to 5.2K sold. In a VERY best case scenario they sold up to 199 pieces on this run so far. 
Strange as there were a few thousand people, as I recall,  asking for it. People are so full of BS.

I love my LCX, but I must admit that I am curious. I would really like to do a side by side. I just sold a speaker dock, a 2.1 sound system and a Topping amp. But then I bought a set of Shure 1540 . Maybe if I sell my FiiO A5 and Loxjie P20 before the run is over...

Shane D


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

well i own one now and bought two more. so..... lol


----------



## Shane D

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> well i own one now and bought two more. so..... lol



So, you are WAY covered.

Shane D


----------



## trellus (Sep 4, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I love it with my SMSL SU-8.
> 
> Anybody else getting on that 789 train? I think they only sold about 1K on the first 30- day run, which I am guessing is WAY less than they thought. Then they post another 30 day run. In 12 days their count has gone from 5.1K to 5.2K sold. In a VERY best case scenario they sold up to 199 pieces on this run so far.
> Strange as there were a few thousand people, as I recall,  asking for it. People are so full of BS.
> ...



I got in the last drop for the 789, the one expected to ship November 15, so between that and the LCX and a powerful Chinese budget amp I have incoming from a fellow Head-Fi'er, I really _should _be covered.  I've never paid $400 for an amp before because I'm a cheap a** so I'm probably not going to get a second 789, although I did briefly have two LCX's...   And right now I'm listening to my HE-560 v1 out of the oft-ridiculed HiFiMAN EF100 hybrid tube amp.  I think I have enough amps.... (Project Polaris is really good, too, and the Loxjie P20 ain't half bad, either...)


----------



## Shane D

I hear you on the cost thing. The 789 would cost me $650.00, landed in Canada. That is a LOT of money to spend and then go "well, it sounds a _little_ cleaner than the LCX".


Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia (Sep 5, 2019)

Shane D said:


> I hear you on the cost thing. The 789 would cost me $650.00, landed in Canada. That is a LOT of money to spend and then go "well, it sounds a _little_ cleaner than the LCX".
> 
> 
> Shane D


So I currently have an order in for the 789.

I hope I don't have one of those"well, it sounds a little cleaner than" moments. 

I am wondering if I should just cancel my 789 order.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> So I currently have an order in for the 789.
> 
> I hope I don't have one of those"well, it sounds a little cleaner than" moments.
> 
> I am wondering if I should just cancel my 789 order.



That is a tough call. And why I have been on the fence so long. I guess it comes down to "can you afford it?" If it is a sizable purchase to you, you may not see as big a return as you had hoped. That is where I sit right now.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> That is a tough call. And why I have been on the fence so long. I guess it comes down to "can you afford it?" If it is a sizable purchase to you, you may not see as big a return as you had hoped. That is where I sit right now.
> 
> Shane D



I am going to take my time with the decision. I am very happy with the 788. I need my LCX back so I can make my decision easier


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I am going to take my time with the decision. I am very happy with the 788. I need my LCX back so I can make my decision easier



The more I listen to my LCX, the more I like it. I have been in love with my Burson Fun-Classic since I got it. I was pissed off about a wire problem, but once I got over that I have to admit the machine is Awesome.

I am selling my A5 portable and will then move my Loxjie P20.

Thinking logically (which I manage to do with everything except Headfi it seems), I will probably stick with:
ZX300 DAP feeding SMSL SU-8 DAC.
1) via SE Schiit Loki to Burson Fun-Classic
Or
2) via XLR to LCX

This is a pretty sweet set-up and I certainly don't _need_ the 789.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> The more I listen to my LCX, the more I like it. I have been in love with my Burson Fun-Classic since I got it. I was pissed off about a wire problem, but once I got over that I have to admit the machine is Awesome.
> 
> I am selling my A5 portable and will then move my Loxjie P20.
> 
> ...



Yeah that does sound like a really kicking setup. I am really thinking the 789 isn't needed with all my other gear that I have in house.

I am selling my Aune stack. I think I might stick with the A5 for a while longer.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> Yeah that does sound like a really kicking setup. I am really thinking the 789 isn't needed with all my other gear that I have in house.
> 
> I am selling my Aune stack. I think I might stick with the A5 for a while longer.



The more I think about it, the more I think I don't need the 789. I think that if I was going to spend that much I could add a bit more and get a VERY nice set of headphones. I.E. Focal Elex, CFA Cascades, etc.

I really just need to calm down and sell some stuff.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think I don't need the 789. I think that if I was going to spend that much I could add a bit more and get a VERY nice set of headphones. I.E. Focal Elex, CFA Cascades, etc.
> 
> I really just need to calm down and sell some stuff.
> 
> Shane D


I cancelled my 789 order. I am confident that I will be fully satisfied with the 788 and LCX.


----------



## MacMan31

I have a 789 on order which is slated to ship mid November. Drop has already taken my money which is okay. However I'm wondering if I should have just ordered the LCX (or the one with the SDAC) and I would have had a good headphone amp much sooner. Right now I'm using a Fiio K3 with my HD6XX and it does quite a good job. I'm trying it on high gain even though I don't need it and the detail in the sound is very good. Should I just wait it out until my 789 arrives or order the LCX and keep which ever I don't want. I imagine the 789 would net a higher resale value.


----------



## dbsylvia

MacMan31 said:


> I have a 789 on order which is slated to ship mid November. Drop has already taken my money which is okay. However I'm wondering if I should have just ordered the LCX (or the one with the SDAC) and I would have had a good headphone amp much sooner. Right now I'm using a Fiio K3 with my HD6XX and it does quite a good job. I'm trying it on high gain even though I don't need it and the detail in the sound is very good. Should I just wait it out until my 789 arrives or order the LCX and keep which ever I don't want. I imagine the 789 would net a higher resale value.



I cancelled my order for the 789 for various reasons, one being finances, another being that I didn't see the upgrade to be more than an increase in power. The LCX is more than enough for my needs when it comes to power requirements. I am also considering getting an iFi micro iDSD BL which would be more power than I would need on single ended. I am very happy with the sound of the LCX and for more critical listening I have the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 788.  So the I say the decision for you to make, is the LCX enough for you currently or are you looking for more power and a more clinical/analytical amp.  I see you have an Aune X7s listed in your profile, the LCX on balanced output has more power and a cleaner sound in my opinion, less warm also.  The 789 will be even more analytical sounding than the LCX.  Please do not use the LCX on single ended output, it is not good. The LCX is a balanced amp, the se output is there for convenience only. Hope this helps.


----------



## MacMan31

dbsylvia said:


> I cancelled my order for the 789 for various reasons, one being finances, another being that I didn't see the upgrade to be more than an increase in power. The LCX is more than enough for my needs when it comes to power requirements. I am also considering getting an iFi micro iDSD BL which would be more power than I would need on single ended. I am very happy with the sound of the LCX and for more critical listening I have the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 788.  So the I say the decision for you to make, is the LCX enough for you currently or are you looking for more power and a more clinical/analytical amp.  I see you have an Aune X7s listed in your profile, the LCX on balanced output has more power and a cleaner sound in my opinion, less warm also.  The 789 will be even more analytical sounding than the LCX.  Please do not use the LCX on single ended output, it is not good. The LCX is a balanced amp, the se output is there for convenience only. Hope this helps.



I've heard about the SE on the LCX not being very good. Is that due to lack of power? I do plan on using the balance output nonetheless. I actually sold the Aune X7S a while back and "downgraded" to the Fiio k3. I can't imagine the LCX having less power than the Fiio K3 using SE output. I also purchased the balance SDAC from Drop to pair with the 789 once it arrives.


----------



## CoFire

Shane D said:


> I love it with my SMSL SU-8.
> 
> Anybody else getting on that 789 train? I think they only sold about 1K on the first 30- day run, which I am guessing is WAY less than they thought. Then they post another 30 day run. In 12 days their count has gone from 5.1K to 5.2K sold. In a VERY best case scenario they sold up to 199 pieces on this run so far.
> Strange as there were a few thousand people, as I recall,  asking for it. People are so full of BS.
> ...



I have the 789, LCX/SDAC, and LP, and I think I'm keeping the trio! What do you want to know about the 789 vs LCX?


----------



## Shane D

CoFire said:


> I have the 789, LCX/SDAC, and LP, and I think I'm keeping the trio! What do you want to know about the 789 vs LCX?



How would you describe the sound difference between the two? Can you hear a difference between them? Is the 789 cleaner? Smoother? More accurate?
Can you use a stand alone DAC to test both?

If I had the chance, I would create a very small playlist (5/6 songs) consisting of songs that I have listened to thousands of times and know VERY well. I would then go back and forth for a few hours.

I wonder how big a difference there would be? I would be very disappointed if I couldn't tell a difference. But then, I am not an audiophile and everybody hears differently.

Shane D


----------



## CoFire

Shane D said:


> How would you describe the sound difference between the two? Can you hear a difference between them? Is the 789 cleaner? Smoother? More accurate?
> Can you use a stand alone DAC to test both?
> 
> If I had the chance, I would create a very small playlist (5/6 songs) consisting of songs that I have listened to thousands of times and know VERY well. I would then go back and forth for a few hours.
> ...



You can most DEFINITELY tell a difference. I wouldn't keep 2 solid state amps if not. The 789 is analytical yet musical with an overall sharper, more precise, clinical, clearer yet still musical signature compared to the LCX which I would describe as smoother, more tubey. The LCX really does sound like a tubey SS amp and IMO, closer to the LP (with stock tubes) than 789. If you have a headphone preference that I have, that would be optimal. What's your playlist? I can run off the SDAC on the LCX or use my Grace m9XX which is what I primarily use for everything. I've heard many DACS but I prefer this guy! I can run both amps daisy chained and switch back and forth quickly after volume matching.


----------



## dbsylvia (Sep 10, 2019)

MacMan31 said:


> I've heard about the SE on the LCX not being very good. Is that due to lack of power? I do plan on using the balance output nonetheless. I actually sold the Aune X7S a while back and "downgraded" to the Fiio k3. I can't imagine the LCX having less power than the Fiio K3 using SE output. I also purchased the balance SDAC from Drop to pair with the 789 once it arrives.


 LCX Maximum power: Balanced 2.8W RMS into 50 ohms, single-ended 0.7W RMS into 50 ohms
X7s Max output power: 250 mW at 300RZ; 1,000 mW at 300RZ XLR; 1,000 mW at 32 RZ; 1,700 mW at 32RZ XLR
K3 220mW(16Ω); 120mW(32Ω)

This is what I could find as far as se and balanced output for the three. As you can see the LCX has the best numbers of the three so technically it should be an improvement. I am selling my Aune X7s because I have the LCX as it is an improvement in my eyes/ears, if that matters any.  I hear from a friend that the SDAC Bal is a very good pairing for the LCX and that also the LCX + SDAC integrated is a very good pairing.


----------



## Shane D

The LCX does have a different kind of sound. Maybe tubey is the way to describe it? I find my Burson Fun-Classic smoother and cleaner.

My SMSL SU-8 puts out one Balanced and one SE out. Cool to compare my two amps instantly, but not great for instant balanced comparisons.

ASR rips the LCX for distortion. I bought one anyway and I do like the different sound. However I would always have to have a nice clear alternative, like the Burson.

Do you find that the SE on the 789 is a step down in quality, or just power? I like the thought of just having two amps, one SE and one balanced. Mr. Cavalli stated the SE on the LCX is not to be used as it will be inferior to the balanced out.

It would be cool to have a great balanced amp that is also a great SE amp. I do not listen loud and would never use 6, 5, 4, 3, 2 or even one full watt of power.

I am far from an audiophile: I like the distortion of the LCX and use a Schiit Loki on my Burson. I am Far from a purist.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

MacMan31 said:


> I've heard about the SE on the LCX not being very good. Is that due to lack of power? I do plan on using the balance output nonetheless. I actually sold the Aune X7S a while back and "downgraded" to the Fiio k3. I can't imagine the LCX having less power than the Fiio K3 using SE output. I also purchased the balance SDAC from Drop to pair with the 789 once it arrives.



Mr Cavalli has written that the SE out is noticeably inferior to the balanced out. Apparently it was designed as a balanced amp and they stuck on the SE option at the end because you have to for retail.

Shane D


----------



## MacMan31

dbsylvia said:


> LCX Maximum power: Balanced 2.8W RMS into 50 ohms, single-ended 0.7W RMS into 50 ohms
> X7s Max output power: 250 mW at 300RZ; 1,000 mW at 300RZ XLR; 1,000 mW at 32 RZ; 1,700 mW at 32RZ XLR
> K3 220mW(16Ω); 120mW(32Ω)
> 
> This is what I could find as far as se and balanced output for the three. As you can see the LCX has the best numbers of the three so technically it should be an improvement. I am selling my Aune X7s because I have the LCX as it is an improvement in my eyes/ears, if that matters any.  I hear from a friend that the SDAC Bal is a very good pairing for the LCX and that also the LCX + SDAC integrated is a very good pairing.



I'm not comparing against the Aune X7S as I no longer own that one. I'm comparing the LCX to the 789. Is the 789 really worth the extra money?


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> The LCX does have a different kind of sound. Maybe tubey is the way to describe it? I find my Burson Fun-Classic smoother and cleaner.
> 
> My SMSL SU-8 puts out one Balanced and one SE out. Cool to compare my two amps instantly, but not great for instant balanced comparisons.
> 
> ...



I keep hearing that about the SE on the LCX, and it definitely doesn’t have the power that the balanced output does for sure, but it is still powerful enough to drive the T50RP even SE.


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> I keep hearing that about the SE on the LCX, and it definitely doesn’t have the power that the balanced output does for sure, but it is still powerful enough to drive the T50RP even SE.



And sounds just as good as the balanced out?

Shane D


----------



## trellus

Shane D said:


> And sounds just as good as the balanced out?
> 
> Shane D



Haha, I wouldn't even attempt to answer that question without a proper A/B switching setup.  

I recently was comparing a powerful but quirky Chinese amp, and I swore it sounded vastly different comparing the SE of it to the SE of my Project Polaris, but it turns out it was a case of not (1) volume matching closely enough and (2) the ephemeral nature of audio memory, because I once I compared using an A/B switcher, with each of the amps' headphone outputs going into the switcher and my headphones plugged into the single output of the switcher, and a toggle that could instantly go back and forth between them, it was easier to volume match and then compare the differences in sound.  

It turns out there was very little difference in the sound -- there _were_ differences but not nearly as drastic as I had imagined before.

But testing the balanced out and SE out of an amp would be a lot more challenging and would require a better XLR-capable switcher (I have my eyes on one on Amazon) that accepts two sets of balanced inputs and an RCA input and can output balanced or SE, and then ideally, two LCX's (which ironically I did have for a short time but no longer have) so that you could instantly compare the SE and balanced out with one pair of headphones -- toggling between one LCX outputting balanced out and one LCX outputting SE.

Otherwise, I would be very suspicious of anyone making claims about sound differences between SE and balanced of an amp except for the obvious power output, which we know on many balanced amps are different between balanced and SE due to the internal design, and which even audio memory as weak as it is can even detect readily out of the LCX, it's noticeably louder out of balanced with the same pair of headphones at the same volume setting on the LCX vs when I use a 4-pin XLR to SE adapter and plug them immediately into the SE output at that same volume.

But I suspect other differences people hear are often (not always, I'll admit) attributable, in truth, to the ephemeral nature of audio memory and differences in power output, mixed in with expectation bias.  I wonder how many people would be able to tell the difference in a double blind setup?


----------



## Shane D (Sep 11, 2019)

trellus said:


> Haha, I wouldn't even attempt to answer that question without a proper A/B switching setup.
> 
> I recently was comparing a powerful but quirky Chinese amp, and I swore it sounded vastly different comparing the SE of it to the SE of my Project Polaris, but it turns out it was a case of not (1) volume matching closely enough and (2) the ephemeral nature of audio memory, because I once I compared using an A/B switcher, with each of the amps' headphone outputs going into the switcher and my headphones plugged into the single output of the switcher, and a toggle that could instantly go back and forth between them, it was easier to volume match and then compare the differences in sound.
> 
> ...



Do you have a balanced DAC? If so it likely also has the SE output.
With my setup the SMSL SU-8 puts SE and balanced out at the same time. Several of my headphones have SE AND XLR connectors. I would keep both types of connectors plugged in and just change the headphones back forth.
Volume matching in my case, is roughly 9:00 on the Burson and closer to 12:00 on the LCX with certain headphones. I would use a decible meter to volume match the outputs.

It would just take a few seconds to adjust the volume, change output and change connectors. The entire change over would take under 10 seconds to compare apples to apples.

If I had a 789 to compare, I would do a small playlist comparison, 789 vs LCX and then an SE vs Balanced comparisons within the 789.

But I am not willing to spend $650.00 (price in Canada) to do that comparo. I thought hard about it on the first 30 day run, but decided no. And pretty much everybody is deciding no on the second run. After 18 days, the counter has moved from 5.1K to 5.2K sold. Maybe they will have a late rush.

If I ever have the opportunity to pick up a used one in the $400.00 to $450.00 range I will definitely try one out.

Shane D


----------



## trellus (Sep 11, 2019)

Shane D said:


> Do you have a balanced DAC? If so it likely also has the SE output.
> With my setup the SMSL SU-8 puts SE and balanced out at the same time. Several of my headphones have SE AND XLR connectors. I would keep both types of connectors plugged in and just change the headphones back forth.
> In my case, it is roughly 9:00 on the Burson and closer to 12:00 on the LCX with certain headphones. I would use a decible meter to volume match the outputs.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have the exact same DAC as you, the SMSL SU-8.  I do take advantage of the dual outputs, I have the RCA's feed my Project Polaris and the balanced out to the Loxjie P20 (previously the LCX, but I currently have a LCX on my other workstation coming balanced from a Yulong D100).

But... that 10 seconds is a very long time for audio memory -- seriously -- at least for me, and my very recent (last week or so) experience showed me that.  There is nothing that compares to a proper switch where you can toggle immediately.

With my A/B switcher, I am able to discern real differences to my ears between amps, and most of them the time they are quite subtle, sometimes very hard to discern, but for other amp comparisons, more easily discernible, but at least for the amps I've tested so far, they are never as much as I believed when I was just swapping back and forth, plugging in and out and back in.

For example, I definitely found that the HiFiMAN EF100 has a slight but definitely perceivable stronger low end than the Chinese amp at least with the HE-560, and that was undeniable, not imagined, because I could literally hear it by hitting a toggle.

But I recognize it may be different for others, sure, but for me, audio memory is extremely unreliable, even 10 seconds is way too long.


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> Yes, I have the exact same DAC as you, the SMSL SU-8.  I do take advantage of the dual outputs, I have the RCA's feed my Project Polaris and the balanced out to the Loxjie P20 (previously the LCX, but I currently have a LCX on my other workstation coming balanced from a Yulong D100).
> 
> But... that 10 seconds is a very long time for audio memory -- seriously -- at least for me, and my very recent (last week or so) experience showed me that.  There is nothing that compares to a proper switch where you can toggle immediately.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, but I would still like to try it.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D (Sep 13, 2019)

I know that many of my recent comments have been off topic, so let me start with: I love this amp and it sounds great with HD58X's.

Following my earlier comments, if I was going to buy a THX amp arriving in November, I would get the Monolith Cavalli THX AAA 887. Measures slightly better the 789, will have better availability AND has a five year warranty.

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Following the Cavalli brand, I bought a Liquid Spark yesterday.
I couldn't resist their open box specials.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Following the Cavalli brand, I bought a Liquid Spark yesterday.
> I couldn't resist their open box specials.
> 
> Shane D


So an update on my LCX repair issue. I received word that it had shipped. After about 2 weeks of not seeing it and asking for tracking information a couple of times. I get a response back that my LCX was shipped to the wrong customer and that they are working on getting it shipped to me.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> So an update on my LCX repair issue. I received word that it had shipped. After about 2 weeks of not seeing it and asking for tracking information a couple of times. I get a response back that my LCX was shipped to the wrong customer and that they are working on getting it shipped to me.



Wow! I hope you Really love this amp when all is said and done. And I also hope it gives you YEARS of trouble free use.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Wow! I hope you Really love this amp when all is said and done. And I also hope it gives you YEARS of trouble free use.
> 
> Shane D


They just advised that the LCX has been found and is being shipped back to me. I should receive it Monday. 

I hope all this trouble is over and I can enjoy my LCX.


----------



## Th3Drizzl3

hoping for the best for you this time. sucks you have had to deal with this for so long now.


----------



## dbsylvia

Th3Drizzl3 said:


> hoping for the best for you this time. sucks you have had to deal with this for so long now.


Thank you.


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Following the Cavalli brand, I bought a Liquid Spark yesterday.
> I couldn't resist their open box specials.
> 
> Shane D


I have heard good things about the Cavalli Liquid Spark. I may just have to pick one up myself. I hope you enjoy it. I look forward to hearing your thoughts and impressions.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I have heard good things about the Cavalli Liquid Spark. I may just have to pick one up myself. I hope you enjoy it. I look forward to hearing your thoughts and impressions.



The open boxes are a great price ($80.00 VS $109.00), BUT you only get a 90 day warranty. And once you place an order on their site it is uncancellable. Not a good site for impulse buyers!

I think though I might go back in November for the 887...

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> I think though I might go back in November for the 887



The 887 is very tempting for sure. Would make a good birthday gift (sends link to wife).


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> The 887 is very tempting for sure. Would make a good birthday gift (sends link to wife).



Maybe a Christmas gift? I am selling some items and  putting the money away. I will probably have enough set aside in a month. It will cost about $650.00ish, landed in Canada.
Might ask the wife to chip in as a Christmas gift, if I am short.

Shane D

PS: My Spark is in town today and will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Maybe a Christmas gift? I am selling some items and  putting the money away. I will probably have enough set aside in a month. It will cost about $650.00ish, landed in Canada.
> Might ask the wife to chip in as a Christmas gift, if I am short.
> 
> Shane D
> ...


My birthday comes before Christmas so I am hoping...


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> My birthday comes before Christmas so I am hoping...



Good luck!

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I have heard good things about the Cavalli Liquid Spark. I may just have to pick one up myself. I hope you enjoy it. I look forward to hearing your thoughts and impressions.



I got my little amp today. Nice sound and plenty of power. The better quality music sounds better, unsurprisingly. Looking forward to comparing to different amps and trying different headphones.

Shane D

PS: This is a Lot of amp for $80.00.


----------



## Shane D (Sep 27, 2019)

Copied from the Liquid Spark thread:

Sitting here for last few hours comparing the LCX (balanced) against the Spark (SE). I have volume matched the amps using my little cheapie decibel meter.

Talk about the law of diminishing returns! The LCX has a touch more bass when it booms, a touch more detail with the instruments and a bit better midrange, but boy is it close.

If I was going to compare, I would say the LCX is a 10 and the Spark is a 9. But with someone having more technical skills than me, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't more like 10 to 9.1, or 10 to 9.2. The differences are very subtle.

I left the cables plugged into each amp. I just switched back forth with the 3.5mm jacks on my Beyerdynamic T5p.2's. Took less than 5 seconds to switch back and forth. Source was ZX300 DAP through an SMSL SU-8 DAC. I would replay the songs through each amp. Sometimes I changed over in mid song (my DAP plays both outputs at once, so both are always on).

Comparing against the Burson Fun-Classic will be a lot trickier unless I get some RCA splitters.

I doubt that I will keep the Spark, as I already have the LCX. But, if you do not have an amp, you should consider starting with this. If you turn out to like the Cavilli sound and I do, it is great value. Supposedly the JDS Atom is a much better amp, technically.

For those of you that already own it, upgrading would be a very tough call for me. If you look at $109.99 (mine was open box for $80.00!!) vs $300.00, that is crazy. It is not three times better or even close to being twice as good. If you have money to spare and every incremental gain is worth it, go for it.

If you have a good DAP (or any good source), one quality pair of headphones then this would give you a great little set-up on a budget. One caveat: I don't listen loud. If you do, my words are probably meaningless. Also, I don't have any hard to drive headphones.
YMMV.

I am much more impressed with this little cheapie than I thought I would be. Great time to be getting into the hobby!

Shane D


----------



## eeagle

Shane D said:


> Talk about the law of diminishing returns! The LCX has a touch more bass when it booms, a touch more detail with the instruments and a bit better midrange, but boy is it close.
> 
> I am much more impressed with little cheapie than I thought I would be. Great time to be getting into the hobby!
> 
> Shane D


Yes this hobby is all about "diminishing returns!"  Nice test using a common source/DAC and balanced volume.  I have similar equipment LCX + SDAC DAC/AMP, SMSL SU-8 DAC, and could not resist the Spark when it was available.  Testing equipment by listening is always a subjective challenge for me as well.  I hear big differences in HPs, but when it comes to DACs, Amps, cables/wire types, I am hearing challenged and just don't hear the huge differences other speak of.  That said I do like the Cavalli sound produced by these amps and they are a favorite as well.

I bought the SU-8 for its balanced capability, but must admit most of my experiments with balanced in or out have only proven to provide just power/volume difference.  with little discernible music experience difference, when played at the same listening level.  I trust you were using the SE/RCA  SU-8 inputs during your test.

I like that my LCX has the SDAC built in, I plug its output into the Spark and it provides the Grace DAC input passively to the Spark without even turning the LCX on.

For me the  LCX + SDAC DAC/AMP is a real jack of all trades, great design, but if someone is just wanting to touch a toe into Cavalli sound don't pass up the Spark


----------



## Shane D (Sep 26, 2019)

eeagle said:


> Yes this hobby is all about "diminishing returns!"  Nice test using a common source/DAC and balanced volume.  I have similar equipment LCX + SDAC DAC/AMP, SMSL SU-8 DAC, and could not resist the Spark when it was available.  Testing equipment by listening is always a subjective challenge for me as well.  I hear big differences in HPs, but when it comes to DACs, Amps, cables/wire types, I am hearing challenged and just don't hear the huge differences other speak of.  That said I do like the Cavalli sound produced by these amps and they are a favorite as well.
> 
> I bought the SU-8 for its balanced capability, but must admit most of my experiments with balanced in or out have only proven to provide just power/volume difference.  with little discernible music experience difference, when played at the same listening level.  I trust you were using the SE/RCA  SU-8 inputs during your test.
> 
> ...




What do you think of the Cavalli LCX SE out? I have never used it since Dr. Cavalli said it was inferior. To me it is balanced out via XLR with the LCX. And then SE out to the Burson Fun-Classic. These two amps sound VERY different to me and it is not about the inputs/outputs. The LCX just sounds different. One person called it tubey and I guess I would agree with that. It does alter the sound. I find the Burson much more clear/clean. I enjoy them both because they are very different. Also, I find that certain headphones work better with each. I really like the HD58X's with the LCX and the Grado's with the Burson. Of course with the Burson, I do use the Schiit Loki. Obviously accuracy is not a big thing with me.

I am sure that any true audiophile/purist would hate my set-up outside of the SMSL SU-8 for two reasons:
1) The LCX measures horribly and therefore must be junk.
2) The Loki alters the music which should only ever be played exactly as it was recorded in the studio originally.
I think that my system, four plus years in the making, has NEVER sounded better.

Shane D


----------



## eeagle

@Shane D I've not had a problem using SE on the LCX, in fact most of the time I have my Elex in the XLR, and my FOSTEX TR-X00 plugged into the SE jack giving me a choice of open or closed, and interestingly they seem to be the same volume level so fun to swap between the two.

I rarely use equalization so have never pursued a Loki.  It could certainly balance any perceived flaws in the music.

Where had you found the LCX to measured horribly?  Again tough to hear some measurable spec differences.

In the end it is all about what sounds good to you


----------



## Shane D

eeagle said:


> @Shane D I've not had a problem using SE on the LCX, in fact most of the time I have my Elex in the XLR, and my FOSTEX TR-X00 plugged into the SE jack giving me a choice of open or closed, and interestingly they seem to be the same volume level so fun to swap between the two.
> 
> I rarely use equalization so have never pursued a Loki.  It could certainly balance any perceived flaws in the music.
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard of ASR? That is THE measurement forum. I like to read them, plus Headfi, plus MassDrop and then review YouTube videos.
Yes, I am a little bit headphone obsessed.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

dbsylvia said:


> They just advised that the LCX has been found and is being shipped back to me. I should receive it Monday.
> 
> I hope all this trouble is over and I can enjoy my LCX.


The LCX arrived this morning in a badly beat up box. I am going to go through it with a fine tooth comb and then hook it all up and give it a thorough listening. I hope it all works good.


----------



## eeagle

Shane D said:


> Have you ever heard of ASR? That is THE measurement forum. I like to read them, plus Headfi, plus MassDrop and then review YouTube videos.
> Yes, I am a little bit headphone obsessed.
> 
> Shane D


Thanks, I just registered on the ASR forum;  I recall seeing some links to it in other discussions so now I can follow it more closely.

Yes, they were not kind to the LCX, but must admit it is still a go to favorite in my "stack" of amps, yes I too am deep into this hobby.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> The LCX arrived this morning in a badly beat up box. I am going to go through it with a fine tooth comb and then hook it all up and give it a thorough listening. I hope it all works good.



I REALLY hope this goes well for you!

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

eeagle said:


> Thanks, I just registered on the ASR forum;  I recall seeing some links to it in other discussions so now I can follow it more closely.
> 
> Yes, they were not kind to the LCX, but must admit it is still a go to favorite in my "stack" of amps, yes I too am deep into this hobby.



What is your feelings on the Elex? It is on my wanted list. However, they are expensive and rarely for sale used. And now they're just plain unavailable.

My headphone wish list is Elex's and Cascades.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> I REALLY hope this goes well for you!
> 
> Shane D


The LCX arrived today in good shape. So far the LCX is working well, the buttons feel more stable and harder to push then before, maybe an upgrade. Had to shutdown all gear as a bad thunderstorm system rolled into the area so my listen session has been cut short. But the LCX has reaffirmed my love for it in just the short time I have had so far.


----------



## trellus (Sep 28, 2019)

Shane D said:


> What is your feelings on the Elex? It is on my wanted list. However, they are expensive and rarely for sale used. And now they're just plain unavailable.
> 
> My headphone wish list is Elex's and Cascades.
> 
> Shane D


 I’m certain I saw at least one Elex and maybe two in the For Sale here in the last 3 days....

EDIT: yup, here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/focal-elex.915838/
EDIT 2: another: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-focal-elex-with-extra-cable.915829/


----------



## Shane D

trellus said:


> I’m certain I saw at least one Elex and maybe two in the For Sale here in the last 3 days....



I was thinking more on the Canadian side of things. What seems like a good deal can go south pretty quick with conversion, shipping and hidden fees.

I can live with that for new gear that has a warranty, but not for used stuff.

Shane D


----------



## eeagle (Sep 28, 2019)

Shane D said:


> What is your feelings on the Elex? It is on my wanted list. However, they are expensive and rarely for sale used. And now they're just plain unavailable.
> 
> My headphone wish list is Elex's and Cascades.
> 
> Shane D


The Elex is a favorite and a keeper for sure, reminds me a bit of the HD800 very clean, dynamic, great sound-stage, comfortable, they get a lot of my ear time.  I liked that Drop packaged the balanced and SE cables and the overall color scheme and ear pad design appealed more than the elear or the clear which I have not heard, but suspect the elex falls somewhere between those two models from Focal sound wise.  I had my eye on them for sometime and impulsively bought them shortly after I received the LCX.  I put the XLR cable on and plugged them into the LCX where they have stayed as I am totally satisfied with the pairing.

I was not aware of the Cascades, they look to be a worthy contender, will await some reviews from early adopters.  Remind me a bit of B&W P7 HPs at first glance.


----------



## dbsylvia

So after a few days, my LCX is still running great. I am very happy. I am remembering why I love this amp so much especially paired with the THX AAA 788 dac via se and the Geshelli Enog 2 Pro balanced.


----------



## eeagle

dbsylvia said:


> So after a few days, my LCX is still running great. I am very happy. I am remembering why I love this amp so much especially paired with the THX AAA 788 dac via se and the Geshelli Enog 2 Pro balanced.


So glad your repair journey has worked out.  So are you liking the LCX better than the amp section of the 788?  Neat the LCX allows both SE and XLR inputs so switching between two DACs is quick.  It is difficult for me to note the differences in DACs let along cables, especially power or USB cables.


----------



## dbsylvia

eeagle said:


> So glad your repair journey has worked out.  So are you liking the LCX better than the amp section of the 788?  Neat the LCX allows both SE and XLR inputs so switching between two DACs is quick.  It is difficult for me to note the differences in DACs let along cables, especially power or USB cables.


The THX amp section is amazing but not as powerful as the LCX. The THX has a great DAC that I find pairs well with the LCX's warm tint of an amp. The THX amp is more analytical where the LCX has a slight warmth to it. The differences in DAC between the THX, Geshelli and the iDSD is noticeable in the details and the dynamics.I love both amps and I really enjoy the ability to test multiple DAC on one amp.


----------



## trellus

dbsylvia said:


> The THX amp section is amazing but not as powerful as the LCX. The THX has a great DAC that I find pairs well with the LCX's warm tint of an amp. The THX amp is more analytical where the LCX has a slight warmth to it. The differences in DAC between the THX, Geshelli and the iDSD is noticeable in the details and the dynamics.I love both amps and I really enjoy the ability to test multiple DAC on one amp.



Good to know the amp on the LCX is more powerful than on the Monoprice Monolith THX 788 DAC/Amp, I was tempted to buy it but at the price I can’t justify it for the DAC alone, although on your word I’m keeping an eye on any price drops or fire sales on used units. 

Do you like the LCX best out of the 788 DAC or the Geshelli?


----------



## Sujay Rao

CarlosUnchained said:


> *Specs*
> 
> Massdrop x Alex Cavalli
> Chassis: High-grade CNC-milled aluminum with bead-blasted finish
> ...


Does anyone know if the SE pass outlet is just an un-amplified through pass or a pre-amp out?


----------



## eeagle

Sujay Rao said:


> Does anyone know if the SE pass outlet is just an un-amplified through pass or a pre-amp out?


Yes.
It is a pass through allowing one to, for instance, daisy chain a single DAC output through the LCX to another amp or even several amps if they have a pass through connectors.


----------



## dbsylvia

trellus said:


> Good to know the amp on the LCX is more powerful than on the Monoprice Monolith THX 788 DAC/Amp, I was tempted to buy it but at the price I can’t justify it for the DAC alone, although on your word I’m keeping an eye on any price drops or fire sales on used units.
> 
> Do you like the LCX best out of the 788 DAC or the Geshelli?


I like the DAC from the 788 better on the LCX.  The Geshelli is good but it isn't THX good.


----------



## dbsylvia

So yeah the LCX has broken yet again. Same issue as before, the gain switch shorts out. But hey, it lasted a week this time. 

I am going to resolve the issue with the repair company. 

I am going to get a brand new LCX and I probably will sell this broken LCX for parts or as is. I am tired of being without the LCX and being frustrated over and over again with a broken amp.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> So yeah the LCX has broken yet again. Same issue as before, the gain switch shorts out. But hey, it lasted a week this time.
> 
> I am going to resolve the issue with the repair company.
> 
> I am going to get a brand new LCX and I probably will sell this broken LCX for parts or as is. I am tired of being without the LCX and being frustrated over and over again with a broken amp.



REALLY sorry to hear about this! Maybe wait until Black Friday? I got mine for $199.00 during Prime Days. MassDrop rarely has sales, but they do occasionally. And they don't sell a ton of this amp anyway.
It is a good amp for $300.00, but it is a really good amp for $200.00.

Shane D

PS: I would be really interested to hear Avenson's response. That is some crappy repair service for an outfit claiming to be Cavalli experts.

Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> REALLY sorry to hear about this! Maybe wait until Black Friday? I got mine for $199.00 during Prime Days. MassDrop rarely has sales, but they do occasionally. And they don't sell a ton of this amp anyway.
> It is a good amp for $300.00, but it is a really good amp for $200.00.
> 
> Shane D
> ...


I dont want to wait that long. Good idea though.

I am waiting for a response. In their defense it isn't a true Cavalli product. But still....


----------



## Shane D (Oct 5, 2019)

dbsylvia said:


> I dont want to wait that long. Good idea though.
> 
> I am waiting for a response. In their defense it isn't a true Cavalli product. But still....



It's only like four weeks, I think? Should be lots of good sales on some very interesting products. Most retailers are anxious to kick off the holiday sales and will have some great sales. It may only be on limited products, but if you have an amp to hold you over, I'd wait. The 887 is coming out in November...
If you need a short term fix, how about the Liquid Spark? If you can find an open box, it is $80.00. It really is a baby brother to the LCX and you wouldn't would lose much moving it on in a month or two. I played it for the better part of a week with my Meze 99 Classic's, which really don't need amping and really enjoyed it. Today I switched over to the LCX and plugged in my HD58X's. Sounded good for an hour or so. Then I plugged in my Beyer T5p.2's and it was audio nirvana all day. Long day in the Lazy-Boy.

Good luck (it has to be better right?) with your next purchase.


Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> It's only like four weeks, I think? Should be lots of good sales on some very interesting products. Most retailers are anxious to kick off the holiday sales and will have some great sales. It may only be on limited products, but if you have an amp to hold you over, I'd wait. The 887 is coming out in November...
> If you need a short term fix, how about the Liquid Spark? If you can find an open box, it is $80.00. It really is a baby brother to the LCX and you wouldn't would lose much moving it on in a month or two. I played it for the better part of a week with my Meze 99 Classic's, which really don't need amping and really enjoyed it. Today I switched over to the LCX and plugged in my HD58X's. Sounded good for an hour or so. Then I plugged in my Beyer T5p.2's and it was audio nirvana all day. Long day in the Lazy-Boy.
> 
> Good luck (it has to be better right?) with your next purchase.
> ...


I use the LCX in my review process so I needed a replacement quick. 

I am keeping an eye on the LS as it has peeked my interest a lot.


----------



## dbsylvia

dbsylvia said:


> I use the LCX in my review process so I needed a replacement quick.
> 
> I am keeping an eye on the LS as it has peeked my interest a lot.



I have come to a resolution that is fair for Avenson and myself. I have picked up a brand new LCX from Drop. This will ensure that warranty applies if any issues happen. Also, after further discussion with Avenson, it appears the LCX I bought used was a lemon from the beginning. So I am sure this brand new LCX will last longer. I already see differences between new and old. The power led is brighter, way brighter, and also the buttons are tighter and more responsive. When I first got the older LCX I thought it was strange that the LED was significantly dimmer then the CTH but just thought that it was an update. Apparently not an update but a problem along with issue with the gain switch. So the old LCX will be sold as is/parts only. I am sure someone will be able to use in some way or other.


----------



## Shane D

dbsylvia said:


> I have come to a resolution that is fair for Avenson and myself. I have picked up a brand new LCX from Drop. This will ensure that warranty applies if any issues happen. Also, after further discussion with Avenson, it appears the LCX I bought used was a lemon from the beginning. So I am sure this brand new LCX will last longer. I already see differences between new and old. The power led is brighter, way brighter, and also the buttons are tighter and more responsive. When I first got the older LCX I thought it was strange that the LED was significantly dimmer then the CTH but just thought that it was an update. Apparently not an update but a problem along with issue with the gain switch. So the old LCX will be sold as is/parts only. I am sure someone will be able to use in some way or other.



Were you really in a crunch for time with your reviews or just impatient? For another $99.00, you could have had the THX AAA 887 in five or six weeks, with a FIVE year warranty.

Having said that, I was using my LCX this morning with my Beyer T5P.2's and everything sounded great.

Enjoy your new toy!


Shane D


----------



## dbsylvia

Shane D said:


> Were you really in a crunch for time with your reviews or just impatient? For another $99.00, you could have had the THX AAA 887 in five or six weeks, with a FIVE year warranty.
> 
> Having said that, I was using my LCX this morning with my Beyer T5P.2's and everything sounded great.
> 
> ...


I am in a crunch with reviews and also impatient 

Plus I love the LCX. I already have the 788 so the 887 isn't a priority for me at the moment.


----------



## MacMan31

Sorry for the dumb question. But Drop sells the LCX both with and without the SDAC built in. The amp is the exact same either way right? Would it be any sort of downgrade going from the 789 to the LCX?


----------



## Shane D

MacMan31 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question. But Drop sells the LCX both with and without the SDAC built in. The amp is the exact same either way right? Would it be any sort of downgrade going from the 789 to the LCX?



I think it would be quite a difference. The 789 is VERY neutral and very powerful. The LCX has its own sound, which I enjoy.

Shane D


----------



## MacMan31

Shane D said:


> I think it would be quite a difference. The 789 is VERY neutral and very powerful. The LCX has its own sound, which I enjoy.
> 
> Shane D



Yes the 789 has lots of power. I have no need to use medium or high gain so far. I currently have the HD6XX, 58X and Focal Elex (my newest headphone). I am using the balance headphone out for each of them and the Elex seems to be the best of the three however they can seem a little bright(?) but perhaps that's partly due to the neutrality of the 789. If I had a more "coloured" amp or maybe different ear pads then it may warm the sound a bit. How would you describe the LCX sound?


----------



## Shane D

MacMan31 said:


> Yes the 789 has lots of power. I have no need to use medium or high gain so far. I currently have the HD6XX, 58X and Focal Elex (my newest headphone). I am using the balance headphone out for each of them and the Elex seems to be the best of the three however they can seem a little bright(?) but perhaps that's partly due to the neutrality of the 789. If I had a more "coloured" amp or maybe different ear pads then it may warm the sound a bit. How would you describe the LCX sound?



I used to have the HD6XX's and sold them quite a while ago. I recently bought a set of used HD58X's and they're not bad. I REALLY want a pair of Elex's. I see they're back on MassDrop...

Back on subject, my dream set-up is one super neutral amp and one amp with some "flavour".

I.E. Monoprice THX AAA 887 and Schiit Lyr 3.

My DAC (SMSL SU-8) feeds two amps at once, balanced and SE. I would want two very different sounding amps.
Right now I am at Burson Fun-Classic and LCX. Quite different sounds.

Shane D


----------



## MacMan31

Shane D said:


> I used to have the HD6XX's and sold them quite a while ago. I recently bought a set of used HD58X's and they're not bad. I REALLY want a pair of Elex's. I see they're back on MassDrop...
> 
> Back on subject, my dream set-up is one super neutral amp and one amp with some "flavour".
> 
> ...



Well I paid $750 Canadian for my Elex. It would be over $1,000 if I bought new from Drop for me. They sound great but the weight of them is really noticeable compared to the Sennheisers. Oddly enough Drop did not make the replacement Elex ear pads an active drop alongside the Elex headphones. 

In any case due to my more limited finances I'm trying to put together an "end game" type of setup. At least for the foreseeable future. The Elex in terms of sound could very well be end game headphones for me. But the comfort is not as good due to the weight of them.


----------



## Shane D

MacMan31 said:


> Well I paid $750 Canadian for my Elex. It would be over $1,000 if I bought new from Drop for me. They sound great but the weight of them is really noticeable compared to the Sennheisers. Oddly enough Drop did not make the replacement Elex ear pads an active drop alongside the Elex headphones.
> 
> In any case due to my more limited finances I'm trying to put together an "end game" type of setup. At least for the foreseeable future. The Elex in terms of sound could very well be end game headphones for me. But the comfort is not as good due to the weight of them.



I have bought a ton of headphones and have never found a pair heavy. Maybe just luck of the draw in my case.

I am thinking that Elex could well be end game in my case. I am in Canada and I hear you on the cost. There is a set right now on CAM for $750.00. I just can't pull the trigger. I have gone NUTS on audio this year. Just in the last two weeks I bought a used Vali 2 and Beautiful earpads for my Grado's.


Shane D


----------



## MacMan31

Shane D said:


> I have bought a ton of headphones and have never found a pair heavy. Maybe just luck of the draw in my case.
> 
> I am thinking that Elex could well be end game in my case. I am in Canada and I hear you on the cost. There is a set right now on CAM for $750.00. I just can't pull the trigger. I have gone NUTS on audio this year. Just in the last two weeks I bought a used Vali 2 and Beautiful earpads for my Grado's.
> 
> ...



Yeah there was a couple of them on CAM which is where I found mine. I was just lucky in that it was a local sale. I just wonder if I should spring for the Dekoni replacement pads or wait for Drop to release the official pads.

In any case perhaps it's just better to stay with the 789 I have instead of the LCX or another amp.


----------



## dbsylvia

MacMan31 said:


> Yes the 789 has lots of power. I have no need to use medium or high gain so far. I currently have the HD6XX, 58X and Focal Elex (my newest headphone). I am using the balance headphone out for each of them and the Elex seems to be the best of the three however they can seem a little bright(?) but perhaps that's partly due to the neutrality of the 789. If I had a more "coloured" amp or maybe different ear pads then it may warm the sound a bit. How would you describe the LCX sound?


I have the Focal Elex and the SDAC-Balanced with the LCX seperate.  I just played a few treble prominent songs and the Elex and LCX seem to have a nice blend. The treble is not as ''aggressive'' as it can be on the THX 788. It still has a presence but is not as fatiguing. The LCX adds just a smidge of warmth to the Elex. One song that can be very fatiguing is ''The Sign" by Ace of Bass and the sdac-b, LCX and Elex combo it sounds great.


----------



## MacMan31

dbsylvia said:


> I have the Focal Elex and the SDAC-Balanced with the LCX seperate.  I just played a few treble prominent songs and the Elex and LCX seem to have a nice blend. The treble is not as ''aggressive'' as it can be on the THX 788. It still has a presence but is not as fatiguing. The LCX adds just a smidge of warmth to the Elex. One song that can be very fatiguing is ''The Sign" by Ace of Bass and the sdac-b, LCX and Elex combo it sounds great.



Do you mean the THX 789? In any case I think I'm going to sell my Elex. Despite sounding great (though a bit bright) I can't get past their heavier weight vs my HD6XX. I can't wear the Elex for long sessions. Plus I get itchy around the ear cups.


----------



## Shane D

MacMan31 said:


> Do you mean the THX 789? In any case I think I'm going to sell my Elex. Despite sounding great (though a bit bright) I can't get past their heavier weight vs my HD6XX. I can't wear the Elex for long sessions. Plus I get itchy around the ear cups.



The 788 is Monoprice's old amp. I think it might have been a DAC/amp.

Not in Canada are you?

Shane D


----------



## MacMan31

Shane D said:


> The 788 is Monoprice's old amp. I think it might have been a DAC/amp.
> 
> Not in Canada are you?
> 
> Shane D



Yes I am in Canada. I have not used the Monoprice 788 amp.


----------



## Shane D

MacMan31 said:


> Yes I am in Canada. I have not used the Monoprice 788 amp.



I was asking in regards to the Elex headphones. Just wondering what you might be asking and if any trades might be considered.

Shane D


----------



## MacMan31

Shane D said:


> I was asking in regards to the Elex headphones. Just wondering what you might be asking and if any trades might be considered.
> 
> Shane D



PM me to discuss it further.


----------



## dbsylvia (Oct 21, 2019)

MacMan31 said:


> Do you mean the THX 789? In any case I think I'm going to sell my Elex. Despite sounding great (though a bit bright) I can't get past their heavier weight vs my HD6XX. I can't wear the Elex for long sessions. Plus I get itchy around the ear cups.


I have the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 788 dac/amp which is different then the Massdrop THX 789.

I understand about the weight with the Elex. I too find them heavy and a lot heavier then most of my headphones, especially the HD600.


----------



## MacMan31

dbsylvia said:


> I have the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 788 dac/amp which is different then the Massdrop THX 789.
> 
> I understand about the weight with the Elex. I too find them heavy and a lot lighter then most of my headphones, especially the HD600.



You think they are lighter than the HD600? I still want to try the HD600 btw. I was just watching Zeos review the Monoprice 788. Lots of features compared to the Drop 789. I'm listening to some Dire Straits through my 789 now.


----------



## dbsylvia (Oct 21, 2019)

MacMan31 said:


> You think they are lighter than the HD600? I still want to try the HD600 btw. I was just watching Zeos review the Monoprice 788. Lots of features compared to the Drop 789. I'm listening to some Dire Straits through my 789 now.


Ooops sorry for the typo, still trying to wake up. I mean heavier then the HD600 and heavier then most of my other headphones. 

I edited the other post, the proof of my error is in your quote


----------



## dbsylvia

MacMan31 said:


> I was just watching Zeos review the Monoprice 788. Lots of features compared to the Drop 789. I'm listening to some Dire Straits through my 789 now.



The 789 and 788 are similar but totally different. The similarity basically ends with the THX tech. The 789 has more power but the 788 has the DAC and Dirac and equalizer.  I really enjoy the 788, it is my baseline amp for all my reviews.


----------



## MacMan31

dbsylvia said:


> The 789 and 788 are similar but totally different. The similarity basically ends with the THX tech. The 789 has more power but the 788 has the DAC and Dirac and equalizer.  I really enjoy the 788, it is my baseline amp for all my reviews.



I have my 789 paired with the SDAC-B via SE connection. Using my HD6XX right now. The 789 is on low gain with volume a bit below 12 o'clock. I'm curious about the Monoprice 788 but not sure I can justify putting out the money right now.


----------



## dbsylvia

MacMan31 said:


> I have my 789 paired with the SDAC-B via SE connection. Using my HD6XX right now. The 789 is on low gain with volume a bit below 12 o'clock. I'm curious about the Monoprice 788 but not sure I can justify putting out the money right now.


I am in the opposite corner, I have the 788 and the SDAC-B and LCX, and don't see a legit reason to justify paying for a 789.


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Shane D said:


> Back on subject, my dream set-up is one super neutral amp and one amp with some "flavour".
> 
> I.E. Monoprice THX AAA 887 and Schiit Lyr 3.


That's why I use both the Schiit Asgard 3 and Massdrop x Cavalli CTH.

Each one has it's own unique sonic flavor. If I want a more linear, hard-hitting sound, I'll go with the Asgard 3. If I want a slightly smoother, more inviting sound, I'll go with the CTH.

They both are great sounding amps, but it's always nice to have the option to get more than one take on something.

I'm a _huge_ fan of the CTH and the LCX will probably be my next SS amp.


----------



## Shane D (Nov 26, 2019)

This amp is back on sale for $200.00. This is, IMO, a great buy! You will never mistake this amp for a THX amp, but that's not really what it's for. It is "unneutral" and offers an interesting flavour. I recently bought a Liquid Spark (super deal on an open-box) and was going to try it out and move on since I already have an LCX.

Now I am thinking I will keep the Spark as my SE Cavalli and the LCX as my balanced Cavalli.

A Cavalli shouldn't be your only amp, but it does make an interesting addition to any collection.


Shane D


----------



## BobJS

I just received the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 887.  Perfect for use with headphones that are just too dark with LCX.  Though if I could only keep one, it would be the LCX.


----------



## eeagle

@Shane D  Yup a favorite here too, the version including the SDAC is only another $50, quite good deals IMO.
LCX
LCX + SDAC


----------



## Shane D

BobJS said:


> I just received the Monoprice Monolith THX AAA 887.  Perfect for use with headphones that are just too dark with LCX.  Though if I could only keep one, it would be the LCX.



Those two amps are definitely polar opposites. Nice combo!

Shane D


----------



## Ninja Theory (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi all. I'm tempted to buy the LCX now that it's $199 (or maybe I'll go for the SDAC version at $250). Is the LCX worth buying if I have a 789 and CTH? Some context:

1. Current setup (all headphones are balanced but I also have SE cables) : Airist R2R || 789 || Little Dot 3 || CTH (incoming, hasn't arrived yet) || HD800S || HD650 || Shure SRH1540 || Fostex E-Mu Teak or Purple Heart (next purchase)
2. I'm a sucker for perfect form factor matches - like the above Drop stack (mild case of OCD I guess)
3. I enjoy a wide variety of music, mostly rock, some pop, singer song writer and on the electronica front: lounge, deep house and techno. Not really into classical (yet)
4. I love my 789. It's super clean and resolving. But sometimes I want more colour in my SS amp sound... which is what brings me here
5. I'll have some serious damage control with my wife if I buy the LCX now... but the current price is really enticing

So what will the LCX give me that my current rig cannot give me? and... is it really worth buying the LCX now?


----------



## eeagle

I can only assume the CTH has a similar Cavalli signature to the LCX which I do have, in which case i would guess you would not be gaining much.  I personally chose the LCX over the CTH because I don't like to maintain tubes or let them warm up, not to mention they must always be on top of the stack of multiple boxes.  I do have the 789 which is great for hard to drive HPs, but I far prefer the LCX sound signature and use it often.  I too have the R2R which smooths about any amp out to my liking.  You have selected some great equipment, enjoy the music.


----------



## Shane D

I would second eeagle's recommendation. You already have the Cavalli sound, so I wouldn't add unless it was something different. I have two Cavalli amps, but only because I was curious how good a $100.00 (actually $80.00 for an open box) amp could be.

If I were you and went for a third amp, I would look for a different sound signature. Variety is awesome.

Shane D


----------



## buke9

eeagle said:


> I can only assume the CTH has a similar Cavalli signature to the LCX which I do have, in which case i would guess you would not be gaining much.  I personally chose the LCX over the CTH because I don't like to maintain tubes or let them warm up, not to mention they must always be on top of the stack of multiple boxes.  I do have the 789 which is great for hard to drive HPs, but I far prefer the LCX sound signature and use it often.  I too have the R2R which smooths about any amp out to my liking.  You have selected some great equipment, enjoy the music.


The CTH and LC (have the first run original not LCX) are quite different in sound the CTH is actually a bit brighter sounding than the LC and does not have that liquid warmth that I like so much but the CTH is a very good amp for the money though and I like it quite well with the HD-6XX’s.


----------



## PaganDL

Hi @Ninja Theory,

As others have said, best summed up by both @eegale & @buke9, it all depends on you & your preferences.

Just my humble 2 cents, LCX isn't going to add much to what you already have unless you want to add another sound flavour to your audio chain...
On my end, my 789 is on its way so I can't say how it will sit technically along with the CTH & LCX but given CTH is a Tube Hybrid & the other head amps are solid state, as said, different sound flavours, just depends on what you feel you need.
CTH, as a tube amp will definitely give you more colour & certainly if you find a good tube with good synergy for your entire audio chain.

The final point is if your better half is already more than pissed, I would respectfully lay off till a better time...if ever.
The last thing you want to do is make home life hell for no reason (not that I ever experienced that by the way) but why be tempted when it could cause a problem in the first place.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Ninja Theory (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks guys, great advice all round. I decided to put the LCX on ice (for now). I will buy it in the coming months to satisfy my curiosity. In the meanwhile I bought a Sound Blaster X7 Limited Edition for my gaming setup. I got a great deal on a well loved one year old unit from a friend. Will stay subbed here though, it seems there's plenty love and passion for the LCX here 

I'll also report back on the CTH vs the 789 (when my CTH arrives). For anyone who doesn't have (or hasn't heard) the 789, I must say, I have never before heard an amp that so clearly allows the DAC's characteristics to shine through for what they are. I cannot imagine a setup without it. Highly recommended. And let me add to this... the Airist R2R is an incredible little DAC. I consider it some of the best money (south of $500) that one can spend on a DAC. Double thumbs up recommendation.


----------



## lesale08

Sorry I am new to this ICs thingy and planning to buy this amp with sdac. My question is, can you actually use the balanced mode if you only connect through the dual rca or choose that mode? Like will it sound? Or balanced can only be used when dual 3 pin xlrs are used? 

I am also planning to use this with a dap, wm1a to be exact and am looking at those 3.5mm to dual 3 xlr male and 3.5mm to rca male ICs.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shane D

lesale08 said:


> Sorry I am new to this ICs thingy and planning to buy this amp with sdac. My question is, can you actually use the balanced mode if you only connect through the dual rca or choose that mode? Like will it sound? Or balanced can only be used when dual 3 pin xlrs are used?
> 
> I am also planning to use this with a dap, wm1a to be exact and am looking at those 3.5mm to dual 3 xlr male and 3.5mm to rca male ICs.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.



If you want to hook up your DAP, you will have to buy this cable:

 

I bought it on Amazon and it shipped from Hong Kong.

Then you can use 1/4" or balanced out. I am not sure that the unit is truly balanced, so I doubt it matters.
Mr. Cavalli did state though that the LCX sounds better XLR  out. 

My setup is NW-ZX300 DAP to SMSL SU-8 DAC to various amps.

Shane D


----------



## lesale08

Shane D said:


> If you want to hook up your DAP, you will have to buy this cable:
> 
> 
> I bought it on Amazon and it shipped from Hong Kong.
> ...


Zx300 has the usb dac function while the wm1 series don’t based on what I am reading previously. Could be wrong as new fw updates may have solved this. Will have to confirm. 

thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Shane D

lesale08 said:


> Zx300 has the usb dac function while the wm1 series don’t based on what I am reading previously. Could be wrong as new fw updates may have solved this. Will have to confirm.
> 
> thanks for your inputs.



Sorry if I gave you bad advice! So, are you thinking about headphone out via a 3.5mm X 2 RCA cable? If so, you would be bypassing the SDAC, I believe. Maybe just buy the LCX?

Hopefully someone else can pipe in with better advice.

Shane D


----------



## lesale08

Shane D said:


> Sorry if I gave you bad advice! So, are you thinking about headphone out via a 3.5mm X 2 RCA cable? If so, you would be bypassing the SDAC, I believe. Maybe just buy the LCX?
> 
> Hopefully someone else can pipe in with better advice.
> 
> Shane D


I do appreciate the feedback mate. No need to apologize. As I am also not sure as well. 

That’s what mostly I’m reading on the wm1 thread. And yes I am thinking about using that cable. I also ordered 3.5mm to dual 3-pin xlr.


----------



## Shane D

lesale08 said:


> I do appreciate the feedback mate. No need to apologize. As I am also not sure as well.
> 
> That’s what mostly I’m reading on the wm1 thread. And yes I am thinking about using that cable. I also ordered 3.5mm to dual 3-pin xlr.



I tried a 3.5mm to dual XLR to feed a balanced amp, but it didn't work for me. Introduced massive hum into the chain and was not usable. And, again, you will be bypassing the SDAC.

Shane D


----------



## eeagle

@Shan @lesale08 The beauty of the LCX w/SDAC is that the SDAC can be used independently, in fact the LCX doesn't even need to be powered on to use the SDAC for another AMP, it just uses USB power (I use it with my Spark).  The LCX does not require a balanced input to provide a balanced output to the 4 pin XLR, the SE input will work fine.  However, unlike the 789 the LCX does have two separate internal paths so it should benefit SQ wise, from a balanced DAC input.


----------



## lesale08

eeagle said:


> @Shan @lesale08 The beauty of the LCX w/SDAC is that the SDAC can be used independently, in fact the LCX doesn't even need to be powered on to use the SDAC for another AMP, it just uses USB power (I use it with my Spark).  The LCX does not require a balanced input to provide a balanced output to the 4 pin XLR, the SE input will work fine.  However, unlike the 789 the LCX does have two separate internal paths so it should benefit SQ wise, from a balanced DAC input.


Thanks for the input. That's interesting. I am currently using the lcx through usb plugged to an old lappy and is working fine.

Will report back once I have the rca and xlr cables.


----------



## Shane D

The LCX is a decent amp for $300.00. It is a great amp for $200.00, which is what I paid.

Today it is on MassDrop for $160.00!! That is a screamin' deal.

Shane D


----------



## funkle II

How does the sound sig. compare with Violectric/Lake People? I have a v200 and wondering if the LCX would be redundant.


----------



## ciber

Shane D said:


> The LCX is a decent amp for $300.00. It is a great amp for $200.00, which is what I paid.
> 
> Today it is on MassDrop for $160.00!! That is a screamin' deal.
> 
> Shane D



Have you tried to compare LCX with JDS Atom?


----------



## Shane D

ciber said:


> Have you tried to compare LCX with JDS Atom?



No. I was curious about the cheapies and bought a Liquid Spark.
The Atom is described as being as smooth and neutral as a THX amp, which I was not looking for.

Shane D


----------



## Ninja Theory

$160 is an excellent price. If I wasn't as happy as I am with the CTH and Russian tubes, I'd have snapped this up. For now, I've decided to not add the LCX to my stack. The 789/CTH combo is superb and ticking all the right boxes for me. My next big spend will be a bad ass DAC sometime in 2020.


----------



## Shane D

Ninja Theory said:


> $160 is an excellent price. If I wasn't as happy as I am with the CTH and Russian tubes, I'd have snapped this up. For now, I've decided to not add the LCX to my stack. The 789/CTH combo is superb and ticking all the right boxes for me. My next big spend will be a bad ass DAC sometime in 2020.



A very nice DAC is the SMSL SU-8. It regularly pops up on Drop for $170.00. A solid choice and a great value.

Shane D


----------



## chennaxin95

Man my wallet is screaming now...


----------



## Guidostrunk

Has anyone used this amp with the Focal Clear?
Cheers


----------



## eeagle

Guidostrunk said:


> Has anyone used this amp with the Focal Clear?
> Cheers


This is my go to amp for my Focal Elex; I use the balanced cable and a Drop  AIRIST AUDIO R-2R DAC


----------



## Blotto80

Guidostrunk said:


> Has anyone used this amp with the Focal Clear?
> Cheers



Yes, my daily driver is the LCX with the Clear via the stock balanced cable. Drives it perfectly. This is the first setup I’ve had where I’ve not needed to change anything. No EQ, no tweaks, just plug in and listen.


----------



## Shane D

This amp is on sale again. Repeating myself, it is a nice amp for $300.00, but it is a really nice amp for $200.00.


----------



## Quake1028

Will this amp work the same way I have the DarkVoice working in my signature? USB ---> Pro-Ject DAC ---> RCA ---> LCX ---> RCA ---> AudioEngine A2+?


----------



## Voxata

For $200 I can't say I recommend the LCX anymore. The SE is gimped but it shines full bal end to end. It's a great amp, but there's some solid offerings out there now.


----------



## XERO1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Voxata said:


> For $200 I can't say I recommend the LCX anymore. The SE is gimped but it shines full bal end to end. It's a great amp, but there's some solid offerings out there now.


Well *I* can definitely recommend it, even at $300!

IMHO, it still sounds great from it's SE, however the low bass is a little loose.  But the bass tightens up nicely from it's XLR output.

If you're looking for a SS amp that has zero harshness, amazing tonality in the midrange, and still sounds very trasparent, then I can't think of a better amp for the money.


----------



## Maelob

I just pulled the trigger to drive the Aeon 2 Flow, Z1R and 58x. I have a PS audio stellar DAC with does a good job in driving the headphones but looking for a slight warmer signature without going into tubes especially for the Z1R.


----------



## Shane D

Maelob said:


> I just pulled the trigger to drive the Aeon 2 Flow, Z1R and 58x. I have a PS audio stellar DAC with does a good job in driving the headphones but looking for a slight warmer signature without going into tubes especially for the Z1R.



As everyone mentions you will need balanced cables to get the most out of this amp.


----------



## Maelob

Shane D said:


> As everyone mentions you will need balanced cables to get the most out of this amp.


Agree, thanks


----------



## smoothb0re

So I've seen people rag on the LCX a lot, but now that I've heard one, I don't get why. Sure, it sounds like ass from the SE out, but then the balanced out is effin great. I just replaced my SP200 with a cheap LCX SDAC and couldn't be happier. Sounds awesome with the Aeolus.


----------



## Maelob

That was always the criticism going back to the original versions. Balanced is the way to go with this amp.


----------



## smoothb0re

I was told that this combination with the Aeolus would be harsh and the amp would be underpowered, but it's the exact opposite. I was shocked to find out how smooth, yet detailed and snappy the sound was, with great dynamics. It's totally my style, and different enough from my OTL and hybrid amps to justify owning it. I got it for 230€ used, and it seems like a massive bargain considering it's a couple months old, and it's Finland so taxes and all. I don't have use for the built-in dac for now, but it's nice to have the option for the future.

After reading the review at ASR, I'm left pretty damn confused. Why didn't they even try the balanced side? The difference is beyond massive, like a completely different amp. Whatever the case might be, I'm super glad my friend got me to try his, despite my preconceptions. It took me less than an hour to start looking for one to buy.


----------



## Krutsch

smoothb0re said:


> So I've seen people rag on the LCX a lot, but now that I've heard one, I don't get why.
> ...



The review for the LCX on an external site (which I think was "moderated" away from this thread) says why: that "warmth" you are hearing is distortion. It's part of the Alex Cavalli signature sound. If you don't like that, then don't buy one. Personally, I like the sound, but then again I'm a tube guy so there you go.

The other site did their testing with SE and complained about lack of clean power. For me, I am running XLRs from my DAC to the amp, and balanced cables to my 'phones. Everyone acknowledges that this amp was designed around an end-to-end balanced topology, with SE connections for convenience.

For $200, I think people need to lighten up.


----------



## Shane D

For any Canucks on the forum, just put my LCX up on CAM.


----------



## grooveriders

I have couple of question regarding the LCX + SDAC
Im currently using the CTH with an unbalanced dac. Is it worth upgrading to LCX or should I upgrade to THX AAA 789? also I have heard that the sdac on the LCX is not that great and runs hot, if I were to get the LCX would it be better to pair off with a extermal dac (smsl su-8 for example) or the sdac is good enough?
Main can is hd6xx and some other iems (iem sounds great on the cth but I have hissing sound on them.)


----------



## eeagle (Jul 17, 2020)

@grooveriders  I wouldn't call the LCX an upgrade to the CTH, both should have that "Cavalli" sound that most buy these amps for.  I have the LCX w/SDAC and love that it is so versatile, the SDAC is stand alone USB powered so can be used w./other amps w/o powering on the LCX.  I also have the SU-8 which can even be used in balanced mode if desired, but honestly I can tell little difference balanced or SE, and really hear little difference over the Grace SDAC as well.  I bought the SU-8 to use with the 789  before realizing the 789 is not a truly balanced I/O amp; the 789 would definitely be a huge upgrade over the CTH power wise, but be prepared for a very sterile flat sound, nothing like the color the LCX adds.  I use the x Airist Audio R-2R DAC most of the time with the 789 to add some tube like warmth to the audio chain.


----------



## grooveriders

eeagle said:


> @grooveriders  I wouldn't call the LCX an upgrade to the CTH, both should have that "Cavalli" sound that most buy these amps for.  I have the LCX w/SDAC and love that it is so versatile, the SDAC is stand alone USB powered so can be used w./other amps w/o powering on the LCX.  I also have the SU-8 which can even be used in balanced mode if desired, but honestly I can tell little difference balanced or SE, and really hear little difference over the Grace SDAC as well.  I bought the SU-8 to use with the 789  before realizing the 789 is not a truly balanced I/O amp; the 789 would definitely be a huge upgrade over the CTH power wise, but be prepared for a very sterile flat sound, nothing like the color the LCX adds.  I use the x Airist Audio R-2R DAC most of the time with the 789 to add some tube like warmth to the audio chain.



Thanks for the input, I really love the sound of the CTH but I feel like it lacks some power to fully drive the hd6xx, I have tried the hd650 at the local audio store and they sound much "fuller" on the larger amp (I have no idea which amp it was).
Another newbie question,  Can I use the balanced xlr output with unbalanced signal input from dac, would it damage the amp?
Now Im leaning towards THX 789, using the same dac and save up some money for 2nd hand hd800s (around 900usd).


----------



## eeagle

@grooveriders The 789 is easy to recommend and will effortlessly drive inefficient HPs; many describe it as an amplified wire desired by most purists.  The balanced XLR inputs are joined and then split out again to balanced on the 789 so one would notice little difference using balanced or unbalanced (RCA).  Most Drop amps have RCA pass through connections so it is easy to daisy chain a single unbalanced DAC.  The LCX is balanced from input to output so some improvement may be noticed by using a balance DAC, but certainly not required as the model w/SDAC is an unbalance DAC.  Both the LCX and the 789 provide both balanced and unbalanced output from an unbalanced source.


----------



## grooveriders

eeagle said:


> @grooveriders The 789 is easy to recommend and will effortlessly drive inefficient HPs; many describe it as an amplified wire desired by most purists.  The balanced XLR inputs are joined and then split out again to balanced on the 789 so one would notice little difference using balanced or unbalanced (RCA).  Most Drop amps have RCA pass through connections so it is easy to daisy chain a single unbalanced DAC.  The LCX is balanced from input to output so some improvement may be noticed by using a balance DAC, but certainly not required as the model w/SDAC is an unbalance DAC.  Both the LCX and the 789 provide both balanced and unbalanced output from an unbalanced source.


Thanks again eeagle! I thought the sdac was a balanced dac. Now everything is clear to me. I have decided to upgrade to the 789 and keep the old dac!! 
Thanks again for the help


----------



## GrandNagus50

I am jumping in here as the owner of a Cavalli Liquid Carbon from the first release back five years or so ago. I have underutilized my LC, I confess, partly because I don't have an entire audio system built around it that does it justice. What I would_ like_ to do atm is play music through my laptop (Dell XPS) and use the Liquid Carbon when I choose higher impedance headphones like my also underutilized Sennheiser HD600's. I tried this earlier today playing Tidal computer app output through an Audioengine D3 DAC/amp. I connected the laptop/DAC to the Cavalli using a 3.5mm to RCA connector cable. The Senns have a balanced cable to plug into the four pin XLR output from the Cavalli. 

I have to say that the results were underwhelming. They were ok for quiet classical music, but when I went to vintage rock the sound seemed thin and distant. I suspect that what I am feeding the Cavalli is inappropriate somehow, what I have is badly matched equipment. When I use an XPS/Audioengine/Philips Fidelio X2 system the sound actually seems a bit better than what I was getting through the "better" system involving the Cavalli and the Senns.

Ok, I guess I am trying to get by here on the cheap and maybe that is not possible. I ask: what would I need in terms of upstream components to get the most out of the Cavalli. Do I need a better DAC? How much better? I suppose if worse comes to worst I can sell the Cavelli, but I would like to try to coax some performance out of it before giving up.

Doug Greenberg, Berkeley, CA


----------



## buke9

GrandNagus50 said:


> I am jumping in here as the owner of a Cavalli Liquid Carbon from the first release back five years or so ago. I have underutilized my LC, I confess, partly because I don't have an entire audio system built around it that does it justice. What I would_ like_ to do atm is play music through my laptop (Dell XPS) and use the Liquid Carbon when I choose higher impedance headphones like my also underutilized Sennheiser HD600's. I tried this earlier today playing Tidal computer app output through an Audioengine D3 DAC/amp. I connected the laptop/DAC to the Cavalli using a 3.5mm to RCA connector cable. The Senns have a balanced cable to plug into the four pin XLR output from the Cavalli.
> 
> I have to say that the results were underwhelming. They were ok for quiet classical music, but when I went to vintage rock the sound seemed thin and distant. I suspect that what I am feeding the Cavalli is inappropriate somehow, what I have is badly matched equipment. When I use an XPS/Audioengine/Philips Fidelio X2 system the sound actually seems a bit better than what I was getting through the "better" system involving the Cavalli and the Senns.
> 
> ...


I for one can not stand the HD-6XX’s with the Liquid Carbon (first run owner as well). While they do have different frequency response they do have the same tonality. My HD-800’s are very good with it but just don’t care for the 6XX’s at all with it. I also can see the X2’s not being that great as well. It has that just a touch of warmth Cavalli sound and for me it is my go to with my planars if I don’t have my Master 9 up and running.
It truly does a excellent job at running my Abyss.
I doubt that the dac would make a whole lot of difference as by specs it does do 2 volts which is the norm for a line output but have not heard it so can’t say for sure.
Well after reading your post a bit more thin and distant is not something I would attribute to the Liquid Carbon at all.


----------



## GrandNagus50

buke9 said:


> I for one can not stand the HD-6XX’s with the Liquid Carbon (first run owner as well). While they do have different frequency response they do have the same tonality. My HD-800’s are very good with it but just don’t care for the 6XX’s at all with it. I also can see the X2’s not being that great as well. It has that just a touch of warmth Cavalli sound and for me it is my go to with my planars if I don’t have my Master 9 up and running.
> It truly does a excellent job at running my Abyss.
> I doubt that the dac would make a whole lot of difference as by specs it does do 2 volts which is the norm for a line output but have not heard it so can’t say for sure.
> Well after reading your post a bit more thin and distant is not something I would attribute to the Liquid Carbon at all.



I think the "thin and distant" is the quality of the recordings. Even "remastered" tracks from the 1960s sometimes aren't very good.
DG


----------



## Maelob

GrandNagus50 said:


> I am jumping in here as the owner of a Cavalli Liquid Carbon from the first release back five years or so ago. I have underutilized my LC, I confess, partly because I don't have an entire audio system built around it that does it justice. What I would_ like_ to do atm is play music through my laptop (Dell XPS) and use the Liquid Carbon when I choose higher impedance headphones like my also underutilized Sennheiser HD600's. I tried this earlier today playing Tidal computer app output through an Audioengine D3 DAC/amp. I connected the laptop/DAC to the Cavalli using a 3.5mm to RCA connector cable. The Senns have a balanced cable to plug into the four pin XLR output from the Cavalli.
> 
> I have to say that the results were underwhelming. They were ok for quiet classical music, but when I went to vintage rock the sound seemed thin and distant. I suspect that what I am feeding the Cavalli is inappropriate somehow, what I have is badly matched equipment. When I use an XPS/Audioengine/Philips Fidelio X2 system the sound actually seems a bit better than what I was getting through the "better" system involving the Cavalli and the Senns.
> 
> ...


 Make sure the volume on your computer/DAC is all the way up to make sure the signal is not attenuated and control the volume with the cavalli. If you want best of cavalli get a balanced DAC with XLR output to connect to the carbon. Schiit just released modius for 199.


----------



## bettyn

Have a Liquid Carbon that is attached to a A & K Kann Cube by the XLR cables supplied with the Cube. Just bought a Focal Arche with Focal Stelia Headphones. Is there any way I can attach the Liquid Carbon to the Arche?


----------



## Maelob

Since you are using XLr inputs on carbon, you can connect rca output Arche to rca input on carbon. No problem - however read manual and be careful with volume - if you want to use carbon via Arche you may have to increase the volume on Arche for a full signal to be passed to the carbon - so don’t do that with a headphone connected to the Arche-


----------



## Maelob (Aug 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Maelob

And don’t forget to decrease the volume on Arche after done listening to Carbon amp- you don’t want to inadvertently blow you Stellia if you connect them to Arche at 99 😳


----------



## dbsylvia

The only way I can think of, is to use RCA bypass output on LCX into RCA input of Arche. I don't know anything about the Arche though so I may be completely off on my advice.


----------



## PaganDL

bettyn said:


> Have a Liquid Carbon that is attached to a A & K Kann Cube by the XLR cables supplied with the Cube. Just bought a Focal Arche with Focal Stelia Headphones. Is there any way I can attach the Liquid Carbon to the Arche?




Hi @bettyn,

Not sure why you're double amping as there's nothing wrong with doing so but if Arche is your source amp after the Cube (Kann to Arche) then connect another XLR to XLR cable to the Arche XLR rear output to the LCX XLR rear input.

As a final note, make sure the volume knobs on both the Arche & LCX aren't past 12 to potentially avoid any distortion or possible feedback.

Feel free to ask more if you need.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## theMillerdave

I recently picked one of these up along with a Schiit Modius, and I have to say it is quite versatile and performs great with the balanced out..  the SE out, however, leaves something to be desired, and doesn't seem to have love for power-hungry (like the 300Ω Focal Utopia) cans (in fact, if I crank it past 50% when the high-gain switch is on, the thing shuts off in self-defense).  Pairs beautifully with the range of the HiFIMan HE series, as well as my Audeze LCD-2 Closed Backs and ZMF Atticus - especially for bass-heads,


----------



## GrandNagus50

GrandNagus50 said:


> I am jumping in here as the owner of a Cavalli Liquid Carbon from the first release back five years or so ago. I have underutilized my LC, I confess, partly because I don't have an entire audio system built around it that does it justice. What I would_ like_ to do atm is play music through my laptop (Dell XPS) and use the Liquid Carbon when I choose higher impedance headphones like my also underutilized Sennheiser HD600's. I tried this earlier today playing Tidal computer app output through an Audioengine D3 DAC/amp. I connected the laptop/DAC to the Cavalli using a 3.5mm to RCA connector cable. The Senns have a balanced cable to plug into the four pin XLR output from the Cavalli.
> 
> I have to say that the results were underwhelming. They were ok for quiet classical music, but when I went to vintage rock the sound seemed thin and distant. I suspect that what I am feeding the Cavalli is inappropriate somehow, what I have is badly matched equipment. When I use an XPS/Audioengine/Philips Fidelio X2 system the sound actually seems a bit better than what I was getting through the "better" system involving the Cavalli and the Senns.
> 
> ...



Hi, I have copied/pasted my post of a few months ago above, and am back with more! I got the feedback, both from my own ears and from other people, that the Sennheiser HD600s just don't play well with the Liquid Carbon, this even with a balanced cable, etc. So I put the Liquid Carbon away again for a while. In the meantime, I bought an iFi micro idsd black label DAC/amp. With this little device, the Sennheiser hd600s sound terrific! Much more bass, much fuller sound. 

This seems like an indictment of the Liquid Carbon, and I confess I have had dark thoughts that the whole project was a hype or even a scam . But ok, I will put those thoughts aside and try again to make the best of the fact that my LC sits in its box in a spare room doing nothing atm. 

I could invest in a better DAC than the dragonfly red I used previously, or I could hook the ifi black label to the Cavalli via its output jacks. But this leads me to a couple of questions:

1) what headphones actually "sing" using the Liquid Carbon as the amp? The Hd600s certainly do not. I guess what I am asking is what headphones might sound better using the LC than the ifi black label?

2) is it a big sacrifice to use non-balanced inputs on the LC? I actually am reluctant to recable headphones with XLR termination just for the sake of using them on the LC. If the non-balanced circuitry of the LC is crap, maybe I should just sell my LC for whatever I can get for it.

I am not deliberately being antagonistic to the Liquid Carbon world here. I would like to get some good use out of the amp, really.


----------



## GrandNagus50

bettyn said:


> Have a Liquid Carbon that is attached to a A & K Kann Cube by the XLR cables supplied with the Cube. Just bought a Focal Arche with Focal Stelia Headphones. Is there any way I can attach the Liquid Carbon to the Arche?



I guess I also am curious about why you would want to do this? Particularly for the Focal headphones, I would think the Arche would be a significantly better amp than the Liquid Carbon.


----------



## networkn

Hi. 
I am considering grabbing the Liquid Carbon X from Drop as it's $200 which seems hard to beat in terms of value. 
I have an original BiFrost DAC with no upgrades. 
I use HD800S, Beyer T1 (v1) and HD650 (original version) with the HD800s being what I use most often. 

Are these a good combination of DAC/AMP? I wanted the SDAC version but they aren't available right now. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Shane D

networkn said:


> Hi.
> I am considering grabbing the Liquid Carbon X from Drop as it's $200 which seems hard to beat in terms of value.
> I have an original BiFrost DAC with no upgrades.
> I use HD800S, Beyer T1 (v1) and HD650 (original version) with the HD800s being what I use most often.
> ...



I enjoyed the amp although I am currently trying to sell mine. I find it soft, almost to the point of "tubey". I suspect your T1's and 650's will sound very good with it.
I loved mine with my T5p.2's. It softened the sharp edges of that headphone.

It is a pretty economical amp for the headphone collection you have.


----------



## Odin412

Shane D said:


> I enjoyed the amp although I am currently trying to sell mine. I find it soft, almost to the point of "tubey". I suspect your T1's and 650's will sound very good with it.



I agree, the Liquid Carbon is sometimes described as a solid-state amp that sounds a bit like a tube amp. I bought the original Liquid Carbon and I'm still enjoying it with a variety of headphones, including the HD 650 and T1v2.


----------



## networkn

Thanks. I already have the Bottlehead Crack Amp, so I am not sure if a warm Solid State is the right approach, but on the other hand I prefer my music slightly warm anyway....
The cans I have (with the exception of the HD800S) are pretty warm anyway right? 
Hmm wondering what to do.


----------



## Shane D

networkn said:


> Thanks. I already have the Bottlehead Crack Amp, so I am not sure if a warm Solid State is the right approach, but on the other hand I prefer my music slightly warm anyway....
> The cans I have (with the exception of the HD800S) are pretty warm anyway right?
> Hmm wondering what to do.



For that same money, I would look Hard at a Schiit Asgard 3. Tons of power, great price and I have yet to read a bad review on it.


----------



## blackdragon87

is this a good match with bifrost 2. might be able to get one for cheap. 

thanks


----------



## brandonwhm

So I've got a usability question for anyone who can chime in about the LCX. I've got one just shipped out to me and I am now making a decision on the cables for it. I intend to run it off balanced obviously to my Edition XX cans. I also intend to connect my desktop speakers (nothing special, Razer Nommo) to the RCA passthrough. I know that it doesn't have pre amp controls so I can't control the volume of the passthrough but does the passthrough audio get muted when I plug in to the balanced headphone output or does it play all the time?


----------



## UNOE

I'm thinking of selling a Massdrop LCX does anyone know how much these go for now used?


----------



## eeagle

UNOE said:


> I'm thinking of selling a Massdrop LCX does anyone know how much these go for now used?


ebay completed auctions


----------



## UNOE

eeagle said:


> ebay completed auctions


Oh man for $150 I probably rather keep it.


----------



## cocolinho (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm late, but I decided to build up a small & affordable desktop set up to use in my office with my Andromeda.
So I bought a DAC(Modius, I don't think about a better option) and 3 amps: Magnius, AAA 789 & Carbon X.
I don't ear that much of a difference between all 3 to be honest, not with my Andromeda at least, the differences seem slightly more evident with my T8ie MK2 (DD) but what impressed me the most is how silent is the Carbon X... that's crazy : 0 background noise with Andromeda. Nada. Rien. Just silence. Knowing how these Campfire are sensitive it's a miracle.
AAA 789 is also very quiet, but it takes RFI from my phone :/
For less than USD200, I'm more than happy !


----------



## deadmanssanctum

Is this amp perfect? No but it is at a price that makes it a perfect fit. It has a balanced design that allows for it to scale with someone who is looking to upgrade cables and power output while using balanced connections. For instance I have an IEMagni but have accrued balanced cables from online deals so I use them with this amp. For this amp I've definitely gotten more than a dollar an hour of listening time, I got it for a steal on ebay at 90$ with shipping so not only is it a good overall amp it will probably sell for a profit. The center image on it and power aren't anything to write home about but at this price point its a stepping stone to something like a 500$ amp, I see this as a lower tier warm 789 and the next step in progression is actually going past the 789.


----------



## Baam

Hi!

I've got the LCX (+SDAC) and I think the power adapter is dead. Any recommendations or requirements to follow to get a new one?

Thanks!


----------



## Voxata

Just make sure it matches the spec of what you've currently got and it should be good to go. Hopeful it is just the power adapter.


----------



## equalspeace

cocolinho said:


> I'm late, but I decided to build up a small & affordable desktop set up to use in my office with my Andromeda.
> So I bought a DAC(Modius, I don't think about a better option) and 3 amps: Magnius, AAA 789 & Carbon X.
> I don't ear that much of a difference between all 3 to be honest, not with my Andromeda at least, the differences seem slightly more evident with my T8ie MK2 (DD) but what impressed me the most is how silent is the Carbon X... that's crazy : 0 background noise with Andromeda. Nada. Rien. Just silence. Knowing how these Campfire are sensitive it's a miracle.
> AAA 789 is also very quiet, but it takes RFI from my phone :/
> For less than USD200, I'm more than happy !



This is one very specific reason the LCX is special. Won't find another amp that can do this at the price.


----------

